# s2k - mainpean dialer - acoreus - c/o in-telegence



## d.ax (26 Juni 2003)

hallo leute,

auch ich habe heute eine rechnung von der telekom über 47,41(verbindung über acoreus) bekommen.

ich habe ein update für ein programm runtergeladen, in dessen ordner befand sich nach dem eigentlichen updater noch ein icon, das ein ähnliches program updaten sollte. dieses programm ist vielen als s2k serialz bekannt. natürlich war das ein dialer der firma MainPean. Da mir das prgramm bekannt vorkam dachte ich es wäre eine normale installer routine. Folgenden text stand in der installer routine: überschrifft „hackerstuff" dann „s2k hacking" „land deutschland" „sind die einstellungen oben richtig" und dann habe ich aufgehört zu lesen da mir alles bisher irgentwie bekannt vorkam. dann steht da „verbinden mit hackercd-online?" und „verbraucherinfo/agb" „nein / ja" und ganz klein unten 0190059781 mainpean 55,00€/45min.
ich habe schlau wie ich bin auf ja gedrückt und keine 3 wochen später bekomme ich eine rechnung über 47,41€. ein anruf bei acoreus hat ergeben das eine world lines gmbh dafür verantwortlich ist und ich wohl 45 sek. bei denen online war. 45 sek. für 47€ ????

nach dem fenster wurde meine aktuelle internetverbindung abgebrochen und eine neue wurde unbemerkt aufgebaut und eine webseite erschien, auf der meine verbindung getestet wurde. leider wurde mir erst in diesem moment klar was abging. daraufhin hab ich den netzstecker gezogen und den dialer deinstalliert. ich konnte das archive von der selben webseite wieder runterladen und der dialer ist immer noch drinn. welche chancen habe ich? wie es für mich aussieht bin ich mehr oder weniger schuld, aber der betrag von 47€ für 45 sek. ist absolut lächerlich zumal 0% leistung erbracht wurde und der vorgang von mir unbeabsichtigt ausgelöst wurde.

ich bitte um hilfe da ich seit 7 monaten arbeitslos bin und mir keinen anwalt leisten kann.

ich danke für jede hilfe.

bisher habe ich nichts weiter getan als bei der telekom den betrag bei der abbuchung zu stornieren.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2003)

*Mainpean*

@d.ax
1. Widerspruch gegen den Einzelposten bei Deinem Telefonunternehmen einlegen und nur die unstrittige Forderung bezahlen.

2. WorldLines GmbH hat die 0190er Nummer über einen Provider an Mainpean vergeben - für den Inhalt und die Abrechnung ist vorerst Mainpean verantwortlich (siehe auch AGB´s im Dialer).
Bei 45 Sec. empfehle ich Dir schriftlich bei Mainpean um Prüfung der Session zu ersuchen. Gleichzeitig gibst Du eine Kopie des Mainpeanschreibens der In-telegence/Acoreus zur Kenntnis und bittest um Aussetzung des Mahn- und Inkassoverfahrens bis zur Klärung des Sachverhaltes durch Mainpean.
Normalerweise storniert Mainpean die Einzelverbindungen unter einer Minute. Daraufhin setzt ein autmatisierter Prozess ein, indem von Mainpean aus, über den Provider und WorldLines die In-telegence eine Rechnugsberichtigung erhält - bekannt ist noch nicht, ob sich In-telegence nochmals die Mühe macht, einem User mitzuteilen, dass man doch kein Geld haben will.
So wie Du Deinen Fall geschildert hast, bist Du für den Verbindungsaufbau selbst verantwortlich und musst selber zusehen, dass Du hier eine kulante Lösung erreichst, die aber in Deinem Fall durchaus im Raum steht. Deine Argumentation in dem Posting kannst Du getrost in dem Schreiben an Mainpean einbringen.


----------



## SprMa (26 Juni 2003)

*Re: Mainpean*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> So wie Du Deinen Fall geschildert hast, bist Du für den Verbindungsaufbau selbst verantwortlich und musst selber zusehen, dass Du hier eine kulante Lösung erreichst, die aber in Deinem Fall durchaus im Raum steht.


Da kannst du aber echt nur hoffen. Einen Anspruch hast du darauf nicht. Wenn du die Verbindung aufgebaut hast und der Betrag angezeigt war, dann hast du die Vertragsbedingungen akzeptiert. Punkt.
Klingt hart, ist aber so.
"pacta sund servanda" - Geschlossene Verträge sind einzuhalten.
(Aber eben nur _geschlossene_ Verträge, was ja in manch anderen Fällen äußerst strittig ist...)


Matthias


----------



## d.ax (26 Juni 2003)

*Re: Mainpean*



			
				SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> anna schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe die verbindung unwissentlich aufgebaut. ich habe keinen vertrag aktzeptiert. besonders merkwürdig: in dem dialer wird garnicht klar wofür ich das geld überhaupt zahlen soll. mann kann ja nicht einfach geld eintreiben als ware dienstleistung anbieten. und... der dialer war in einem update archive versteckt, das vielen leuten geläufig ist. es gibt nirgens ein hinweis in diesem archive das ein teil kostenpflicht ist und schon garnicht wofür. das kommt so als wenn ich ne coladose von aldi aufmache und dadurch mit ner 0190 nummer verbunden werde und auf dem boden von der büchse steht der hinweis darauf, dass es kostenpflichtig ist.


----------



## tonnos-berlin (28 Juni 2003)

*Re: Mainpean*



			
				d.ax schrieb:
			
		

> SprMa schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Du mal den Dialer zur Hand oder ein Bild. Würde gerne mal sehen ob da auf den Preis hingewiesen wird.

Tonno


----------



## technofreak (28 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese hier immer "yyy.Kazaa-lite-download.de" , emule.biz usw.: Was sagen denn die Ermittler und Richter zu Programmen und gezogene Files (mp3,mpg,avi usw) wenn die den Rechner untersuchen? Zeigt dann nicht der Staatsanwalt den PC-Besitzer an? Urheberrecht usw?
> Tonnos


Nachdem diese bisher einzige Frage/Posting  von dir im Forum wohl ausreichend beantwortet wurde,
 stellt sich die Frage, was du für ein  Interesse an diesem Dialer hast? beruflich, reine Neugierde oder was? 


			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du mal den Dialer zur Hand oder ein Bild. Würde gerne mal sehen ob da auf den Preis hingewiesen wird.
> Tonno


tf


----------



## Raimund (28 Juni 2003)

*Meinpein*

:evil: 
@tonnos-berlin

lieber Geschaeftsfreund,

wenn Du Tips braugst um Deine Dialler zu optimirren dann bitte pm.

Gruss
raimund


----------



## d.ax (28 Juni 2003)

*Re: Meinpein*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> :evil:
> @tonnos-berlin
> 
> lieber Geschaeftsfreund,
> ...



genau das wollte ich gerade fragen:

kann es sein das sich hier einige dialer anbieter hersteller rumtreiben???


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Juni 2003)

*Re: Meinpein*



			
				d.ax schrieb:
			
		

> Raimund schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was denkst denn Du. Schließlich wollen die wissen, wie weit wir bei der Gegenwehr sind.


----------



## Devilfrank (28 Juni 2003)

Durchaus möglich. Und auch nicht zu verhindern, da das Forum allen zugänglich ist.


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Juni 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Durchaus möglich. Und auch nicht zu verhindern, da das Forum allen zugänglich ist.




Das ist auch gut so. Schließlich haben wir nichts zu verbergen und wir kämpfen mit durch und durch legalen Mitteln.


----------



## Comedian1 (28 Juni 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Durchaus möglich. Und auch nicht zu verhindern, da das Forum allen zugänglich ist.



Es steht auch jedem von uns frei, im öffentlichen Bereich von Pythons Forum mitzulesen und als Gast zu posten. 

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Raimund (28 Juni 2003)

*pythons forum*

 
... und damit sich jeder von Niveau und Kompetenz ueberzeugen kann:

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=1f9cc55d2fffbff26e959da4692225ca&threadid=28992

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## tonnos-berlin (29 Juni 2003)

Ich kann nur dieses "nach dem fenster wurde meine aktuelle internetverbindung abgebrochen und eine neue wurde unbemerkt aufgebaut" Geseier nicht mehr hören. Es mag sein, dass es solche Teile gibt.
Aber konsumieren (nachweisbar anhand der Traffic des "Betrügers") und sich dann als "Opfer" der "Dialermafia" hinstellen und heulen.......

Ne ne ne. Jungs und Madels. Da macht Ihr es Euch zu einfach. Das begreift sogar jeder noch so kleine Polizeiposten.

Fazit: Wenn Ihr betrogen worden seit (Autoeinwahldialer, Kein Preis, Keine AGB´s, usw): Den Nummerbesitzer und Dialeranbieter anzeigen.
Wenn Ihr den Preis vorher gesehen und bestätigt habt: zahlen. Auch wenn nach jedem Kauf es die s.g. Kaufreue gibt.

Soooo einfach ist das.

Tonno


----------



## dvill (29 Juni 2003)

Also ich kann das schon lange nicht mehr hören, aber die Lösung ist nicht, dass es nicht mehr gesagt werden darf, die Lösung muss sein, dass das Problem vermieden wird.

Ein "kostenloses Zugangstool" ist ein Browser für das http-Protokoll, ein ftp-Client usw. Wenn ein "kostenloses Zugangstool" die bestehende Wählverbindung ohne Nachfrage und vorherigem Hinweis beendet, bedeutet das für den Benutzer Datenverlust mit eventuell weitreichenden Folgen.

Es gibt keinen sachlichen Grund, warum ein Dialer dies nicht klar anzeigt. Platz ist genug da. Wer diesen wichtigen Hinweis wegläßt, will "keine schlafenden Hunde" wecken und dort kassieren, wo ein korrekter Hinweis den Zustimmungsklick verhindert hätte.

Eine Preisangabe ist nicht eine kryptische Kurznotation. Wer die Preisinformation so verkürzt, dass sie von Durchschnittssurfern nicht als solche erkannt werden kann, will auch unfreiwillig zahlende Kunden fischen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tonnos-berlin (29 Juni 2003)

Ich denke nach 2 Jahren intensiver Aufklärung der User ( In wirklich allen Medien, sogar in unserem regionalem Wurschtblatt) muss man damit rechnen, dass wenn man einen "Verbinden" oder "ja,weiter" Knopf drückt unter dem der Preis von 1,86Euro/min oder 29,95/45Min in der gleichen Größe wie die "Verbinden"-Schrift steht, man eben zahlen muss.
Da kann sich auch wirklich keiner auf "habe ich nicht gewusst" " nicht gesehen" " nicht gewollt " stützen.
Nennen wir doch die schwarzen Schafe beim Namen:
Welcher Dialer von welcher Firma wählt sich selbst und nicht wahrnembar ein? Crosskirk? Aconti? Stardialer? X-Diver? Global-Netkom?
Welcher? 

Gruß Tonno


----------



## dvill (29 Juni 2003)

> Ich denke nach 2 Jahren intensiver Aufklärung der User ( In wirklich allen Medien, sogar in unserem regionalem Wurschtblatt) muss man damit rechnen, dass wenn man einen "Verbinden" oder "ja,weiter" Knopf drückt unter dem der Preis von 1,86Euro/min oder 29,95/45Min in der gleichen Größe wie die "Verbinden"-Schrift steht, man eben zahlen muss.
> Da kann sich auch wirklich keiner auf "habe ich nicht gewusst" " nicht gesehen" " nicht gewollt " stützen.


Das ist gut.

Windows-User müssen nicht für jedes einzelne Programm mühsam aufgeklärt werden, wenn sich die Programme an das Windows-GUI halten. Das ist gerade der Sinn dieser Vereinbarung gegenüber den DOS-Zeiten, wo jedes Programm anders war.

Onlinebanking funktioniert wunderbar, weil dort eine logische Benutzerführung eingesetzt wird, die jeder Normaldenkende verstehen kann.

Warum sind also Dialer so trickreich gestaltet, dass das Wichtigste, der Kostenhinweis, so leicht übersehen werden kann?

Die angebliche "intensive Aufklärung" hat nie stattgefunden, wie auch? Wo will man potentielle Surfer, denen ein falsch beworbenes Dialerangebot untergejubelt werden soll, vorsorglich vorher ansprechen und aufklären?

Warum so umständlich? Wofür die Eierei?

Eine klare Preisinformation kann nicht übersehen werden. Sie muss einfach so sichtbar sein wie die falsche Werbung für das kostenlose Zugangstool.

Ein Dialer, der die AGBs nicht über übliche Windows-GUI-Elemente sichtbar macht, hat keine AGBs und ist mangelhaft. Eine verschleierte Preisinformation ist keine und damit nicht erfolgt. Dahin muss die Reise gehen, speziell vor Gericht, und sie wird es.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## d.ax (29 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Wenn Ihr betrogen worden seit (Autoeinwahldialer, Kein Preis, Keine AGB´s, usw): Den Nummerbesitzer und Dialeranbieter anzeigen.
> Wenn Ihr den Preis vorher gesehen und bestätigt habt: zahlen. Auch wenn nach jedem Kauf es die s.g. Kaufreue gibt.
> 
> Soooo einfach ist das.
> ...



alter schwede!!!!

 ES SOLTTE KEINER EINEN CENT FÜR IRGENTWAS ZAHLEN FÜR DAS ER KEINE GEGENLEISTUNG ERHALTEN HAT.

such dir lieber einen vernünftigen job als unschuldigen bürgen das geld per telekom vom konto abzubuchen. 
die leute die hier schreiben tun dies aus zivil kurage!!!
leute die dialer herstellen und dafür keinen gegenwert anbieten und darauf hoffen das einer zu verpennt ist um schnell genug zu checken das 1 minute 60€ kosten können, sind für mich nicht anderes als betrüger!!!

dialer anbiter sucht euch einen vernünftigen job!!!


----------



## d.ax (29 Juni 2003)

es wird echt dringend zeit das das neue anti dialer gesetz endlich rauskommt.
es kann ja wohl nicht sein daß deutsche bürger per fernabgabe gesetz (2 wochen umtauschrecht) davor geschütz werden schlechte ware behalten zu müssen und auf der anderen seite können betrüger per dialer quasi direkt auf unser bankkonto zugreifen.


----------



## d.ax (29 Juni 2003)

d.ax schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonnos-berlin (29 Juni 2003)

Also nochmal: Nicht immer so wage Behauptungen aufstellen:

Welcher Dialer von welcher Firma wählt sich selbst und nicht wahrnembar ein? Crosskirk? Aconti? Stardialer? X-Diver? Global-Netkom? 
Welcher? 
Bei welchem Dialer ist der Preis nicht oder nur schwer zu erkennen?
Beispiellink gerne an mich per PN. Name des Anbieters aber bitte öffentlich.
Ich möchte hier mal Fakten lesen. Nicht immer: "Dialeranbieter sucht euch einen neuen Job" usw. So etwas nenne ich SIPPENHAFT und scheint eine Art Volkssport zu sein. Habe ich ja nichts dagegen. Aber ändern tut sich dadurch nun wirklich nichts
Also. Butter bei de Fische und offen raus mit den BÖSEN SCHAAAAFEN.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (29 Juni 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich denke nach 2 Jahren intensiver Aufklärung der User ( In wirklich allen Medien, sogar in unserem regionalem Wurschtblatt) muss man damit rechnen, dass wenn man einen "Verbinden" oder "ja,weiter" Knopf drückt unter dem der Preis von 1,86Euro/min oder 29,95/45Min in der gleichen Größe wie die "Verbinden"-Schrift steht, man eben zahlen muss.
> > Da kann sich auch wirklich keiner auf "habe ich nicht gewusst" " nicht gesehen" " nicht gewollt " stützen.
> 
> 
> ...




Und wenn das nun so ist:" Eine klare Preisinformation kann nicht übersehen werden. Sie muss einfach so sichtbar sein wie die falsche Werbung für das kostenlose Zugangstool."

Und wenn der verehrte Kunde nun aber doch plötzlich nichts mehr weis vom "Konsum" oder sich einfach blöd stellt oder ist.

Ich bin für eine Polarisierung der Anbieter und Angebote. Nur so geht das. Das neue 0190/0900 Gesetz trifft die Sache schon ganz gut. Allerdings muss da noch sehr viel nachgebessert werden. Von mir aus sollen alle illegalen Dialer morgen verboten sein. Die restlichen GUTEN kann es nur freuen. Dann kann kein Anbieter mehr abzocken aber eben auch kein Kunde.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Raimund (29 Juni 2003)

*Abzocke*

 
@tonnos-berlin,

Du bist gegen "Anbieter-Abzocke"? Das Phänomen scheint Dir also nicht unbekannt zu sein.

Ich empfehle Dir, diese weise Erkenntnis in Deinen Kreisen zu verbreiten!

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## tonnos-berlin (29 Juni 2003)

*Re: Abzocke*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @tonnos-berlin,
> 
> Du bist gegen "Anbieter-Abzocke"? Das Phänomen scheint Dir also nicht unbekannt zu sein.
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist es mir nicht unbekannt. Ich zeige höchst persönlich und wirklich mit großer Freude, Dialeranbieter mit Autoeinwahltools o.ä. bei der Polizei und FST an. Da brauche ich NICHTS zu verbreiten.

Allerdings habe ich mit soooo einer Antwort gerechnet.  Ist eben nicht so einfach, sachlich zu posten. Das nächste patzige Posting wird bestimmt gerade geschrieben....

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Und wenn das nun so ist:" Eine klare Preisinformation kann nicht übersehen werden. Sie muss einfach so sichtbar sein wie die falsche Werbung für das kostenlose Zugangstool."
> 
> Und wenn der verehrte Kunde nun aber doch plötzlich nichts mehr weis vom "Konsum" oder sich einfach blöd stellt oder ist. ...
> ...



Jetzt reicht es mit Deinem dummen Geschwätz. Wenn dann der tatsächliche Nutzer nichts mehr von der Nutzung wissen will, ist das zu nächst eine Beweisproblem. Das hat der Dialer-Anbeiter. Hätte er ein anderes Abrechungssystem gewählt, etwa Kreditkarte und Passwort, dann hätte er das Problem nicht.
Die Scheinheiligkeit mit der Du um die armen, geprellten Dialer-Anbieter jammerst, kotzt mich. 
Sie haben das System gewählt, nicht der Kunde. Sie sind die "Unternehmer", sie habe zuerst das Risiko zu tragen, mit welcher Kundschaft sie sich einlassen. Sie haben es auch in der Hand eine sicheres Abrechnungssystem zu wählen.

Da aber sehr viele Dialer-Anbieter ihre Kundschaft linken wollen, ist mein Mitleid stark eingeschränkt. 

Vergies weiter Deine Krokodilstränen, pass aber auf, dass Du darin nicht ertrinkst - so wie Dein Glückstern Dich zu faulen Kunden führt, so plumpst Du auch in ein tiefes Tal der Tränen mit der Gefahr im Schlammloch zu ersaufen.

Im übrigen: Das beste Mittel gegen Kaufreue ist Aufklärung, Aufklärung und noch einmal Aufklärung. Das schreib Dir mal hinter die Ohren.


----------



## dvill (29 Juni 2003)

Unter

http://www.dialerschutz.de/grafik/kazaadial.jpg

findet sich so ein Teil, das die Welt nicht braucht.

Der Thread dazu liegt unter

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1183105&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=1353764

man muss aber im Forum angemeldet sein.

Die Werbung ist falsch, die Rufnummer und der Preis sind praktisch nicht erkennbar. Dieser Dreck hat mich zu der Anfrage beim FST gebracht, ob das mit dem Kodex verträglich sein kann.

Diese Dialerfalle warten auf Unerfahrene, in sich durch ablenkende falsche Werbung über das Erkennen der Gefahr hinwegtäuschen lassen. Aber hier werden eben auch keine klaren Informationen gegeben, die per Gesetz erforderlich sind. Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob der Fallensteller die Beute behalten darf.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Comedian1 (29 Juni 2003)

*Re: Abzocke*



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Raimund schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht findest du mein Posting patzig, aber zwei Fragen habe ich:

Worin besteht eigentlich Mainpeans Leistung, wenn von einem Kunde so ein Update (wie es hier geschildert wurde) heruntergeladen wird?
Wenn Mainpean auf dem GUI des Dialers 'KAZAA.EXE' eine Verbindung mit einem Filesharing Dienst verspricht, welches Mehr an Leistung erbringt Mainpean gegenüber einem ISP?

Es geht mir darum zu erfahren, was die Vergütung rechtfertigt. Vielleicht gibt es da ja Zusammenhänge, die ich noch nicht kenne. 

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## tonnos-berlin (29 Juni 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist das patzige Posting: Zitate aus dem JURISTENDEUTSCH: "dummen Geschwätz" ; "Scheinheiligkeit" ; "kotzt mich" ; "Schlammloch zu ersaufen"

Genau dieses Niveau lieb ich hier so. So kommen wir aber nicht weiter Herr Jurist (Dr. oder Prof.) Selbst ernannte Robin Hoods sind eben nur unwichtig.

So nun werde ich mal die anderen Fragen beantworten.

Besondersnetten Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (29 Juni 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Unter
> 
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/grafik/kazaadial.jpg
> 
> ...



Na der Inhaber der Seite ist ja wohl sehr bekannt oder?
Bei dem Dialerdesign gebe ich Ihnen recht. Das sollte man prüfen. Ich denke am Montag wird das gemacht.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Na der Inhaber der Seite ist ja wohl sehr bekannt oder?
> Bei dem Dialerdesign gebe ich Ihnen recht. Das sollte man prüfen. Ich denke am Montag wird das gemacht.
> 
> Gruß Tonno



Von Dir ? Schön dass Du solche Zusagen machen kannst. Mainpean also, oder irre ich mich.

Dann denke auch gleich an die Großbuchstaben bei den Preisangaben, das beugt der Kaufreue vor.

Probiers mal mit 18 Punkt und fett. Etwa so *1,86 € / min *


----------



## tonnos-berlin (29 Juni 2003)

*Re: Abzocke*



> Vielleicht findest du mein Posting patzig, aber zwei Fragen habe ich:
> 
> Worin besteht eigentlich Mainpeans Leistung, wenn von einem Kunde so ein Update (wie es hier geschildert wurde) heruntergeladen wird?
> Wenn Mainpean auf dem GUI des Dialers 'KAZAA.EXE' eine Verbindung mit einem Filesharing Dienst verspricht, welches Mehr an Leistung erbringt Mainpean gegenüber einem ISP?
> ...



Mainpean Leistung besteht in der Abrechnung. Nicht in der Überprüfung der Contentqualität.
Zum Glück. Mainpean müsste sich als Voter und Tester jeglichen Contents hinstellen. Übersetzt in andere Paysyteme müsste Visa jede Wurst oder jeden Apfel kosten und bewerten.
Bei wem beschwert sich ein Kunde, wenn die Butter schlecht war, die er bei Kaisers gekauft hat und mit Visa bezahlt hat? Bei Visa oder Kaisers?


Gruß Tonno


----------



## Raimund (29 Juni 2003)

*Das Unschuldslamm*

 
@tonnos-berlin,

"patzig", "unsachlich"? Ich verstehe nicht ganz. 

Kann es sein, dass Du bestimmte Wahrheiten verdrängst??

Aber was kann ich von "Geschäftsleuten" erwarten, die ihre Kunden unter folgenden "Gesichtspunkten" sehen:

Notg**le User, Schnellspr***er, Haltezeiten, Wegsurfsperre, Maustastenmanipulation.

Du und Deinesgleichen: Ihr habt keine Achtung vor denen, die Euch Umsätze verschaffen. Ihr zieht die Kunden an, über die Ihr dann Beschwerde führt!

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Comedian1 (29 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist nicht Mainpean für die Software verantwortlich? Immerhin sind die AGBs von Mainpean und URL xxxxdownload.stardixxx.com gehört ja auch nicht dem MD.

Oder kann der Webmaster den Dialer baukastenmäßig verändern, ohne dass Mainpean davon Kenntnis hat?

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## tonnos-berlin (29 Juni 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Preis also sooo Fett wie Wiso. Na da ruft ja keiner mehr ein Fax ab.
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/8/0,1872,1011144,00.html

Gruß Tonno (Das an von Mainpean)


----------



## dvill (29 Juni 2003)

> Da ist das patzige Posting: Zitate aus dem JURISTENDEUTSCH: "dummen Geschwätz" ; "Scheinheiligkeit" ; "kotzt mich" ; "Schlammloch zu ersaufen"



Patzig ist nicht schlecht, wenn es dadurch deutlich wird. Dem Gesagten kann ich mich inhaltlich vollständig anschließen.

Niemand hätte etwas dagegen, wenn Angebote mit Dialern an Leute gerichtet werden, die in vollem Bewusstsein den Dialer nutzen.

Das geht aber eben mit klaren Preisinformationen, die nicht absichtlich verschleiert werden.

Die Unehrlichkeit der kryptischen Zahlenkolonnen, die angeblich Preisinformationen sein sollen, treibt in jedem anständigen Menschen der Zorn hoch. Wenn sich der entläd, ist das wenigstens ehrlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Juni 2003)

*Re: Abzocke*

@ tonos-berlin

Na endlich, sagst Du, wo Du stehst. Dafür gebührt Dir jetzt Achtung.




			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Mainpean Leistung besteht in der Abrechnung. Nicht in der Überprüfung der Contentqualität.
> Zum Glück. Mainpean müsste sich als Voter und Tester jeglichen Contents hinstellen. Übersetzt in andere Paysyteme müsste Visa jede Wurst oder jeden Apfel kosten und bewerten.
> Bei wem beschwert sich ein Kunde, wenn die Butter schlecht war, die er bei Kaisers gekauft hat und mit Visa bezahlt hat? Bei Visa oder Kaisers?
> ...



Also Kaisers Kaffeegeschäft prüft seine Ware schon, bevor sie in die Auslage kommt.
Auch wenn nicht jeder Apfel verkostet wird.


Visa hat ein ehrlicheres Abrechnungssystem. Wenn Ihr auf Kreditkarten und Passwort ...... siehe oben.


----------



## tonnos-berlin (29 Juni 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für die Software ja. Für den Contentinhalt nicht:
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20030162.htm

Axo. Webmaster können den Dialer in bestimmten Grenzen auch verändern. Nicht geht: Preis weg oder verändern. AGB weg oder ändern usw.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Comedian1 (29 Juni 2003)

*Re: Abzocke*



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> > Vielleicht findest du mein Posting patzig, aber zwei Fragen habe ich:
> >
> > Worin besteht eigentlich Mainpeans Leistung, wenn von einem Kunde so ein Update (wie es hier geschildert wurde) heruntergeladen wird?
> > Wenn Mainpean auf dem GUI des Dialers 'KAZAA.EXE' eine Verbindung mit einem Filesharing Dienst verspricht, welches Mehr an Leistung erbringt Mainpean gegenüber einem ISP?
> ...



Naja, wer im Laden kauft, schmeißt dem Händler die schlechte Ware wieder aufs Band ...

Bei Telefonrechnungen ist es aber so, dass Einwendungen gegen die Höhe des Verbindungsentgelts zunächst an den Carrier oder  den Factor zu richten sind. Das steht so auf der Rechnung. Der Carrier verweist an Mainpean und so gelangen die Kunden zunächst zu Mainpean.  Es ist hier schon ein kleiner Unterschied zum Supermarkt.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## tonnos-berlin (29 Juni 2003)

So bin jetzt wech. Morgen gehts hier weiter. Mal sehen auf welchem Niveau.

Gruß aus Berlin
Tonno


----------



## virenscanner (29 Juni 2003)

> Webmaster können den Dialer in bestimmten Grenzen auch verändern.


Dürfen wir erfahren, innerhalb welcher Grenzen Änderungen durch den Webmaster möglich sind?


----------



## dvill (29 Juni 2003)

"AGB weg" muss ein sogenannter "Webmaster" auch nicht können, die sind nämlich nicht da.

Windows-User klicken dort mit der Maus, wo ein klickaktives Feld angezeigt wird.

Wenn ein listiger Programmierer ein Feld einrichtet, in dem die Mausfunktion nicht angezeigt wird, dann ist die Forderung des Gesetzes nach leicht zugänglichen AGBs nicht erfüllt. Warum sieht der FST nur zu?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## d.ax (29 Juni 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tonnos-berlin

mainpean - berlin

der verdacht liegt auf der hand!!!

tonno: verschone uns mit mit deinem gesabel. wir haben schon genug ärger mit unerwünschten mainpean dialern. wenn du´s nicht lassen kannst (ich vermute daß du hinter mainpean steckst) dann kümmere dich um deine dialer, aber lass uns hier juristische aufklärungarbeit zum wohle der geschädigten machen. 

aleine der gedanke das ein dialer anbieter so frech sein kann hier auch noch zu posten macht mir einen roten hals....


----------



## d.ax (29 Juni 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > Da ist das patzige Posting: Zitate aus dem JURISTENDEUTSCH: "dummen Geschwätz" ; "Scheinheiligkeit" ; "kotzt mich" ; "Schlammloch zu ersaufen"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau. wenn einer auf ne porno seite geht und sich per dialer einlogt ist er warscheinlich selber schuld. aber wenn einem ein dialer als ein einfaches update untergejubelt wird, liegt der verdacht des betrugs ja wohl sehr nahe.  besonders wenn der dialer auch noch das icon eines sehr bekannten programms benutzt.


----------



## technofreak (29 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> So bin jetzt wech. Morgen gehts hier weiter. Mal sehen auf welchem Niveau.
> Gruß aus Berlin
> Tonno


Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, bisher hat das Niveau nur einer  vorgegeben, nämlich du mit den gleichen 
scheinheiligen  und herabwürdigenden Argumenten, mit denen auch schon mal im Nachbarforum
 vor einiger Zeit so eine "Diskussion" geführt wurde. (Vielleicht handelt es sich ja sogar
 umdenselben Sachwalter ....

Was mir am meisten an deiner Argumentation mißfällt, ist, daß in diversen Postings von offensichtlich
schon vom Offenbarungseid  bedrohten "Mehrwertdienstleister" , "wer drauf reinfällt, ist selber schuld" .


			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nach 2 Jahren intensiver Aufklärung der User ( In wirklich allen Medien, sogar in unserem regionalem Wurschtblatt) muss man damit rechnen, dass wenn man einen "Verbinden" oder "ja,weiter" Knopf drückt unter dem der Preis von 1,86Euro/min oder 29,95/45Min in der gleichen Größe wie die "Verbinden"-Schrift steht, man eben zahlen muss.
> Da kann sich auch wirklich keiner auf "habe ich nicht gewusst" " nicht gesehen" " nicht gewollt " stützen.Gruß Tonno


Das ist eine  Verhöhnung schlimmster Art des "Otto Normalverbrauchers" der wahrlich auch
 was anders zu tun hat, als ständig "Nepper. Schlepper, Bauernfänger" Sendungen zu 
sehen und *vor allem auch umsetzen zu können*. Warnungen vor einer Gefahr, 
die so perfide in die Welt gesetzt wird, daß selbst erfahrene User , (wenn sie sich
 nicht durch Hardwarebarrieren geschützt hätten) sich so ein Miststück eingefangen haben,
nützen dem Normalbürger herzlich wenig , zumal die Sendungen, von denen ich die meisten 
gesehen habe, nur ganz grobe Vorstellungen von der Gefahr vermitteln. Wenn diese Warnungen
 dazu führen würden, daß die Mehrzahl der Bürger die Mehrwertdienste 
sperren 
würden. wäre mir das im Hinblick auf die fragwürdigen Dienste und Leistungen
 der Mehrwertanbieter nur recht. 
tf


----------



## Comedian1 (29 Juni 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> "AGB weg" muss ein sogenannter "Webmaster" auch nicht können, die sind nämlich nicht da.
> 
> Windows-User klicken dort mit der Maus, wo ein klickaktives Feld angezeigt wird.
> 
> ...



Wenn die AGBs nicht einbezogen sind, dann ist das idR BESSER für den Kunden, weil die gesetzlichen Regeln gelten, die durch die AGBs meist  zu Lasten des Kunden abbedungen werden. Daher finde ich es nett von Mainpean, dass sie selbst ihre Rechtsposition schädigen.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2003)

Ich sehe mich genötigt, mich hier mal zu äußern.

Zuerst: *danke an Tonnos, dass er sich hier als Dialeranbieter/-hersteller/-webmaster (was auch immer) outet.* Die meisten lurken nur und schicken Anwaltspost. Da ist mir die Diskussion wesentlich lieber.

Als ich hier begonnen habe, war ich kein wirklicher Dialergegner. Mittlerweile hat sich das etwas geändert, da es ja auch wesentlich bessere Möglichkeiten gibt, die Kosten abzurechnen.

Zumindest kenne ich kaum Angebote, die ich so in Ordnung finde. Wenn die Gegenleistung stimmt, dann kannst Du den Preis 4 m hoch hinschreiben und die Leute kommen trotzdem noch. Wenn die "Leistung" Schrott ist, dann schreibt man halt kleiner.

Zudem werden Mehrwertnummern sehr oft verwendet um Verbraucherrechte auszuhebeln. Allein die Umkehr der Beweislast ist ein Witz. Normalerweise muß derjenige, der Geld will, die Rechtmässigkeit der Forderung beweisen. Alles andere ist auch Unfug. Nur beim Dialer nicht. Da ist dann auf einmal der Kunde in der Beweislast.
Stell Dir das mal beim Bäcker vor:

Bäcker: "So, bevor Sie gehen bekomme ich noch das Geld von drei Broten und zehn Semmeln von Ihnen."
Kunde: "Hä? Ich hab doch nur für Samstag einen Kuchen vorbestellt."
Bäcker: "Können Sie beweisen, dass Sie keine Brötchen erworben und verspeist haben?"

Können wir vielleicht mal wieder auf ein normales Diskussionsniveau zurückkommen?


----------



## dvill (29 Juni 2003)

*Tonno schrieb:*


> Na der Inhaber der Seite ist ja wohl sehr bekannt oder?
> Bei dem Dialerdesign gebe ich Ihnen recht. Das sollte man prüfen. Ich denke am Montag wird das gemacht.



Ich will das zuvor Gesagte unterstreichen und erweitern.

Dieses Forum sollte offen sein für alle, natürlich auch für Anbieter. Andere Meinungen müssen ertragen werden, so oder so, auch dann mal, wenn sie im Eifer des Zorns etwas lässig formuliert werden.  Niemand sollte aufgefordert werden, das Forum zu verlassen.

Wenn Tonno im angesprochenen Fall wie angekündigt tätig wird und im Sinne der Betroffenen etwas erreicht, wäre das positiv und verdiente Respekt.

Jedenfalls jetzt schon kommt bei der Diskussion mehr rum als in vielen ähnlichen Fällen. Auch das sehe ich positiv.

Im Forum des Gewerbes habe ich auch sehr gute Beiträge von sehr respektabelen Postern gelesen, leider nur eine Minderheit, aber die Welt ist nicht schwarz/weiss.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Forum sollte offen sein für alle, natürlich auch für Anbieter. Andere Meinungen müssen ertragen werden, so oder so, auch dann mal, wenn sie im Eifer des Zorns etwas lässig formuliert werden.  Niemand sollte aufgefordert werden, das Forum zu verlassen.


Genau meine Rede.
Dieses Forum soll für jeden zugänglich sein, der mitdiskutieren will. Ohne Beachtung der Gesinnung, Meinung, Hautfarbe, Religion, Weltanschauung,...
Das ist auch der Grund, warum es hier keinen Anmeldezwang gibt.
Das erfordert aber auch etwas Disziplin bei allen Teilnehmern.
Ich habe nichts dagegen, kontrovers zu diskutieren. Aber beleidigen müssen wir uns gegenseitig wirklich nicht.


----------



## tonnos-berlin (29 Juni 2003)

Nun doch nochmal ich:
Ich verstehe (ob das nun einer glaub oder nicht) die meisten Probleme der Leute hier im Forum. Es gibt nur einen entscheidenen Fehler aller hier:
Wenn man alle Dialeranbieter in einen Topf wirft, schadet man den Verbrauchern. Ich kann mich noch an die Zeit vor etwa 3-4 Jahren erinnern. Tausende Kunden nutzten den lieben langen Tag Dialer im T4-Tarif. Täglich. Es gab auch mal Ärger. 1-2 Kunden in der Woche fühlten sich hintergangen. Man zeigte sich kulant auf beiden Seiten. Wenn der Kunde hintergangen wurde, bekam er sein Geld zurück.
Vor etwa 1-2 Jahren gab es plötzlich 800DM und 300Euro Dialer. Die Nation schrie auf. Zu recht.
Jetzt kommt das Problem: Um so mehr in den Medien von Abzocke, Mafia und Millionen geredet wurde,  um so mehr (deutsch nicht ganz richtig) so genannte Dialeranbieter drängten auf den Markt. Einige seriös, die meisten dachten allerdings an den schnellen Euro. Es entwickelte sich eine Eigendynamik, die ich nie vorausgesehen hätte. 
Wer leidet darunter? Wir ? Der Verbraucher? Ich denke alle beide.
Klar machen auch wir Fehler. Aber die richtigen Übeltäter sitzen doch nicht in Berlin, Frankfurt oder Wetter. Die Abzocker sonnen sich in Spanien, Bulgarien und in USA.
Wenn es endlich Gesetze geben würde an die sich ALLE halten müssen, würde ich garantiert ein großes Fest geben. Wir wären dann bei dem Stand von vor 4 Jahren. User sind (fast) immer zufrieden. Anbieter sind ALLE seriös. Und dieses Forum ist dann schlecht besucht......

Was ich sagen will: Ich möchte nicht die Schlagzeile: "Wie mache ich eine große Firma wieder klein." Sprich: Deutsche Firma - deutsche Gesetze. Sondern: Alle Firmen, die hier Geld verdienen wollen sollen sich an deutsche Gesetze halten müssen. Also: Mehrwertnummern NUR an deutsche Firmen. Alle Probleme gelöst.
Eventl. bekommt dann der User auch wieder etwas Vertrauen. Ich glaube das aber nicht.

So. Nun Ihr.

Gruß Tonno (Zahlungsportalanbieter, nicht nur Dialer)


----------



## technofreak (29 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die richtigen Übeltäter sitzen doch nicht in Berlin, Frankfurt oder Wetter. Die Abzocker sonnen sich in Spanien, Bulgarien und in USA.



Nana, das ist doch wohl ewas zu einfach/naiv , das sind in aller Regel Briefkastenfirmen
von sehr wohl in Deutschland Beheimateten .
tf


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Juni 2003)

@ Tonnos


Wie wäre es, wenn die Abrechnungshäuser in ihren Verträgen mit denen für die sie abrechnen, eine Problemklausel aufnähmen.

Ich denke da in etwa an Folgendes:

Er hebt der Kunde plausibel erscheinende Einwände, dann kann das Abrechnungshaus im Einvernehmen mit dem Anbeiter bis zu einem Betrag von xy € die Einziehung niederschlagen, übersteigt der Betrag die vorgenannte Summen, dann kann eine Niederschlagung nur im Einvernehmen im Einzelfall erfolgen. Stimmt der Vertragspartner der Niederschlagung nicht zu, dann kann das Abrechnungshaus die Forderung dem Vertragspartner zur Einziehung zurückgeben.


So dann kann ein seriöses Abrechnungshaus das Tagesgeshäft abwickeln. Gibt es einen Vertragspartner, der häufiger Reklamationen hat, kann es sich den Ärger vom Hals halten entweder durch Niederschlagung oder durch Rückgabe. In diesem Fall müssen die von Mallorca selber zum kassieren kommen.

Wenn es den Abrechnungshäusern ernst ist, mit seriöser Dienstleistung, dann werden sie diesen Weg beschreiten. Reagieren sie nicht auf begründete Einwände und Rechtsprechung auch in Ordnung, dann gehören sie ebenfalls zu der weniger ehrbaren Kaufmannschaft.

Wegen Forderungsausfälle braucht sich ein Abrechnungshaus auch  keinen Sorgen machen, wenn es neben Dialern auch sicherere System anbietet. Dann kann der Kunde wählen. Dialer mit hohem Risiko etwa durch Zechpreller, oder anderes System mit mehr Abschreckung vor dem Geschäft, dafür aber sicherer Vertragsnachweis.

Ich bin auf die weitere Entwicklung gespannt.


----------



## Raimund (29 Juni 2003)

*Dialer-Abzocke*

@tonnos-berlin,

ich möchte Dir ausdrücklich Respekt aussprechen, dass Du Dich der Diskussion stellst.

Wenn Du aber wirklich konstruktiv wirken willst, dann solltest Du nicht nur auf die "Übeltäter im Ausland" hinweisen. Kassiert wird hier und zwar auf eine Weise, die zum Betrug geradezu einlädt!

Bemerkenswert ist doch, dass immer wieder die gleichen Namen auftauchen. Warum schafft die FST nicht Remedur in den eigenen Reihen?

Der Python hat doch nach eigener Aussage 4000 AWM unter Vertrag. Warum bringt Ihr dann nicht den Ruf als seriöse Firma in die Diskussion ein?  

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Devilfrank (29 Juni 2003)

Es ist ungeachtet der Diskussionsrichtung vollkommen egal, wo die entsprechenden Firmen ihren Sitz haben.
Es gibt eigentlich nur ein Entscheidungskriterium:
Wird für den verlangten Preis eine entsprechende Leistung erbracht? Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass es vor 4 Jahren nicht so viele Beschwerden gab, dann lag es ganz einfach daran, dass für den verlangten Preis die entsprechende Leistung erbracht wurde. Und somit waren sich beide Seiten einig. Das nenne ich dann einen gültigen Vertragsschluss. Gegen diesen hat hier niemand etwas. Heute jedoch spannt sich dieser Sumpf vom "Verkauf" von Free- und Shareware, über irgendwelche Adult-Contents, die dann nicht halten, was sie versprechen bis zu sogenannte Virenwarnungen per Spam, die dann den Download eines veralteten, frei erhältlichen Virenscanners per Dialer anbieten.

UND DAFÜR FEHLT MIR JEDES VERSTÄNDNIS !!!


----------



## d.ax (29 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Klar machen auch wir Fehler. Aber die richtigen Übeltäter sitzen doch nicht in Berlin, Frankfurt oder Wetter. Die Abzocker sonnen sich in Spanien, Bulgarien und in USA.



jaja die ausländers warens mal wieder....

das ist ja wohl lächerlich!!!  wozu muß den jemand in bulgarien leben wenn es offensichtlich legal ist hier in deutschland geld direkt vom konto für nicht erbrachte leistungen abbuchen zu lassen???

wie viele firmen die sich von mainpean auszahlen lassen haben den tatsächlich ernst zu nehmende inhalte???

ein dialer ist ein dialer und das bleibt er warscheinlich auch und ist in 99% der fälle abzocke. 

wenn ich was online bestelle zahle ich per überweisung, nn oder kreditkarte.
ich würde nie auf die idee kommen mein geld auf dubiose reisen mittels eines dialers zu verschicken.

wenn ich es richtig verstehe sieht es so aus: anbieter bekommt 40-80% von mainpean der bekommt das geld von  In-telegence c/o acoreus AG
und die wiederum von der telekom.

das bedeutet also daß da 4 firmen die hand aufmachen. das sagt ja schon alles über den angeblichen gegenwert, die leistung aus: es gibt keine.


----------



## Comedian1 (30 Juni 2003)

Ich sehe ein kleines Problem für Tonno was seine Mitverantwortlichkeit für das Handeln der Webmaster betrifft. Tonno sagt selbst, dass seine Leistung - ähnlich einem ISP - in der Herstellung der Verbindung zum Content des Webmasters bestehe, zzgl der Abrechnung des Entgelts für die Inanspruchnahme eines ihm nicht bekannten Contents. Im Gegensatz zum 'normalen' ISP geschieht der Vertragsschluss aufgrund einer Bewerbung des Webmasters. Die Seite des Webmasters ist 'invitatio ad offerendum'. Der Vertragsschluss wird eindeutig ausschliesslich gegenüber Mainpean erklärt; der Druck auf den 'JA WEITER' Button wird dem Webmaster gegenüber nicht bekannt. Diese Konstellation zeigt, dass Tonno sich zur Anbahnung seines Vertrags des Webmasters als Erfüllungsgehilfen bedient, mit dem er seinerseits in Vertragsbeziehung steht. 

Damit muss sich Tonno das Verhalten des Webmasters zurechnen lassen (was auch für c.ic., also Verschulden bei Vertragsverhandlungen gilt). Wirbt der Webmaster mit arglistiger Täuschung, so muss Tonno das gegen sich gelten lassen, weil der Webmaster mit Wissen und Wollen des Tonno tätig wird.

Und jetzt Tonno...

Zur Ergänzung eine Beschwerde, die aktuell unter http://www.telatrif.de zu finden ist:


```
seit einigen Tagen hatte ich auf meinem Bildschirm immer Meldungen drauf wie: Melde dich bei mir, Deine Birgit etc.

Etwas später erhielt ich eine Mitteilung auf dem Bildschirm, dass ich eventuell einen Virus in meinem Programm habe.
Dann wurde eine Adresse genannt: xxxSicherheit.win.dr.de 
(bin mir nicht 100 % sicher ob das 100% die richtige Adresse ist, aber so ähnlich) Ich habe dieses Programm dann aufgerufen und nach 15 Minuten durchnudeln hat sich auf dem Desktop ein Icon installiert. Als ich das aufgerufen habe, stand dort: 1 Minute 1,89 Euro. Ich habe das Ding dann sofort wieder runtergeschmissen. Vor dem "Sicherheitscheck" habe ich genau darauf geachtet, ob ein Hinweis über kostenpflichtige Dienstleistungen vermerkt war. Dies war 100 % nicht der Fall.

Muss ich jetzt bei der nächsten Telefonrechnung mit einer bösen Überraschung rechnen ? Was in diesem Fall zu tun ist, weiß ich, da ich mit Talkline meine einschlägigen Erfahrungen habe.

In diesem Fall dachte ich, es wäre eine Internet-Hilfe gegen Viren, aber man kann offensichtlich nicht vorsichtig genug sein. Kennt jemand diese dubiose Sicherheitsseite ???

viele Grüße
```

Vielleicht kann Tonno zu diesem Missbrauch mit dem Windows Nachrichtendienst mal Stellung beziehen. 

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## tonnos-berlin (30 Juni 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe ein kleines Problem für Tonno was seine Mitverantwortlichkeit für das Handeln der Webmaster betrifft. Tonno sagt selbst, dass seine Leistung - ähnlich einem ISP - in der Herstellung der Verbindung zum Content des Webmasters bestehe, zzgl der Abrechnung des Entgelts für die Inanspruchnahme eines ihm nicht bekannten Contents. Im Gegensatz zum 'normalen' ISP geschieht der Vertragsschluss aufgrund einer Bewerbung des Webmasters. Die Seite des Webmasters ist 'invitatio ad offerendum'. Der Vertragsschluss wird eindeutig ausschliesslich gegenüber Mainpean erklärt; der Druck auf den 'JA WEITER' Button wird dem Webmaster gegenüber nicht bekannt. Diese Konstellation zeigt, dass Tonno sich zur Anbahnung seines Vertrags des Webmasters als Erfüllungsgehilfen bedient, mit dem er seinerseits in Vertragsbeziehung steht.
> 
> Damit muss sich Tonno das Verhalten des Webmasters zurechnen lassen (was auch für c.ic., also Verschulden bei Vertragsverhandlungen gilt). Wirbt der Webmaster mit arglistiger Täuschung, so muss Tonno das gegen sich gelten lassen, weil der Webmaster mit Wissen und Wollen des Tonno tätig wird.
> 
> ...



Hallo Comedian, interessanter Standpunkt. Da ist einiges richtig. Allerdings machen wir mit dem Kunden nur einen Vertrag über das Inkasso, nicht über den Konsum des Contents. Können wir ja auch nicht. Auf den Link des Memberbereiches haben wir keinen Zugriff. Der kann ständig durch den Projektinhaber geändert werden. (macht ja auch Sinn).
Wie schon weiter oben gelinkt, sehen die Gerichte es ebenso.

Zum Windowsnachrichtendienst: Gib mir mal bitte den Link zu dem beworbenen Programm. Ich schaue mal, welcher Dialer/Projekt dahintersteckt. Wenn es ein Dialer von uns ist, muss ich wiedersprechen: Zitat: "
Vor dem "Sicherheitscheck" habe ich genau darauf geachtet, ob ein Hinweis über kostenpflichtige Dienstleistungen vermerkt war. Dies war 100 % nicht der Fall" Zitatende
Unser Dialer weist immer auf den Preis hin. Das kann nicht verändert werden.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Comedian1 (30 Juni 2003)

@tonnos

Den Link samt Originalposting aus 'Teltarif.de' als PN

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Comedian, interessanter Standpunkt. Da ist einiges richtig. Allerdings machen wir mit dem Kunden nur einen Vertrag über das Inkasso, nicht über den Konsum des Contents. Können wir ja auch nicht. Auf den Link des Memberbereiches haben wir keinen Zugriff. Der kann ständig durch den Projektinhaber geändert werden. (macht ja auch Sinn).
> Wie schon weiter oben gelinkt, sehen die Gerichte es ebenso.
> .....




Mit  den Gerichten meinst Du den Bundesgerichtshof, als er darüber zu entscheiden hatte, ob ein Vertrag auf Grund eines manuell gewählten 0190iger Gesprächs wegen Sittenwidrigkeit keinen Bestand hat.

Etwas anders sieht es bei den 0190iger Verbindungen über das Internet aus. Da kommt es auch darauf an, wie die Verbindung hergestellt wurde. Sind deshalb Einwände zu erheben, können die auch dem Inkasso-Betreiber entgegengehalten werden, da er nur aus abgeleitetem Recht Ansprüche geltend machen kann.

Übrigens mir ist bisher kein Nutzer bekannt, der damit argumentiert, dass der Inhalt der Seite sittenwidrig sei.

Bei einer Einwahl per Tastendruck kann wohl Wissen und Wollen unterstellen. Das führt mich zu einer eher technischen Frage. Aber zunächst :




			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> Unser Dialer weist immer auf den Preis hin. Das kann nicht verändert werden.



Wie stellst Du sicher, dass nicht ein Webmaster durch Voreinstellungen  bzw. Quelltext und ähnliches, alle die Befehle bereits beim ersten Aufruf mitgibt, so dass der Dialer auf das Anklicken auf dem örtlichen Rechner nicht mehr angewiesen ist und gleich loslegt.

Wie verhinderst Du, dass bei dem oben genannten Befehlen nicht auch noch der Befehl dabei ist, dass dies alles im Hintergrund zu geschehen hat.

Bist Du in der Lage dies auch zu dokumentieren?

Ein richtiger Richter wird sich dazu seine Gedanken machen müssen, wenn das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik in einem Prozess bestätigt, dass solche Techniken grundsätzlich möglich sind.

Denn, wenn Du - das will ich einmal unterstellen - an einem sauberen Abrechnungsverfahren liegt, was nur auf Dauer Deine Geschäftsidee leben läßt, musst Du zusammen mit den Nutzer und auch Webmastern ein großes Interesse daran haben, die jeweils "faulen" Früchte auf beiden Seiten von dem Geschäfts fernzuhalten.

Das ist übrigens auch mein Interesse. Wer bewußt angewählt hat, soll auch zahlen.
Es geht aber darum, die Getäuschten bei den Nutzer und die Täuscher bei den Anbietern aus dem Internet zu drängen.

Allerdings denke ich, das muss in Zukunft in erster Linie durch die geschehen, die Geld verdienen wollen.


----------



## tonnos-berlin (30 Juni 2003)

Hallo Jurist,

ne, mit den Gerichten meine ich : 
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20030162.htm

Punkt 4 der Leitsätze ist dabei interessant.

Der Dialer ist kompeliert und übergibt nur definierte Parameter. Dazu gehört natürlich nicht eine automatische Einwahl oder eine Einwahl im Hintergrund. Das IST unmöglich.

Wer sich selber überzeugen möchte, kann gerne bei uns vorbeikommen. Wir können dann ins Detail gehen.


Gruß Tonno aus Berlin


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juni 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verhinderst Du, dass bei dem oben genannten Befehlen nicht auch noch der Befehl dabei ist, dass dies alles im Hintergrund zu geschehen hat.





			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer ist kompeliert und übergibt nur definierte Parameter. Dazu gehört natürlich nicht eine automatische Einwahl oder eine Einwahl im Hintergrund. Das IST unmöglich.


Na da sind wir ja alle überglücklich, daß sich hier jemand selber seine Lauterkeit bescheinigt.
Überzeugender wäre eine Begutachtung durch das BSI, einen Außenstehenden  zu bluffen und 
Taschenspielertricks zu produzieren, macht wenig Sinn. 

cp


----------



## tonnos-berlin (30 Juni 2003)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerne übergeben wir unser Dialertool an das BSI. Wir sind nur noch nie dazu aufgefordert worden. Wer ist denn dort der entsprechende Ansprechpartner? Uns würde nichts besser gefallen als ein Zertifikat des BSI.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## d.ax (30 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jurist,
> 
> Der Dialer ist kompeliert und übergibt nur definierte Parameter. Dazu gehört natürlich nicht eine automatische Einwahl oder eine Einwahl im Hintergrund. Das IST unmöglich.
> 
> Gruß Tonno aus Berlin



es ist unmöglich es unmöglich zu machen ein programm zu verändern.


----------



## technofreak (30 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Gerne übergeben wir unser Dialertool an das BSI. Wir sind nur noch nie dazu aufgefordert worden. Wer ist denn dort der entsprechende Ansprechpartner? Uns würde nichts besser gefallen als ein Zertifikat des BSI.
> Gruß Tonno


Das kann ich mir vorstellen. aber solange auch das BSI nicht gewährleisten kann, daß das tatsächlich
eingesetzte Tool dem vorgelegten entspricht, macht das eben auch nicht viel Sinn und dürfte auch der 
Grund für diese Zurückhaltung sein. Das BSI wird sich mit Recht mit der Vergabe eines"TÜV"-Zertifikats 
zurückhalten, solange es keinerlei Garantie fur die Authentizität eines Dialertools gibt.
 (Zertifikate können beliebig gefälscht werden und woran soll ein User das erkennen können?)
 Schließlich sind das keine KFZ´s mit Fahrgestellnummer. Es dürfte doch einem erfahrenen Webmaster
wohl kaum unbekannt sein, daß es kaum etwas "flüchtigeres" gibt als Inhalte im Web. 
tf


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2003)

Wenn ich hier schon die Theoretiker höre ...

Ich habe unter

http://mitglied.lycos.de/dvill/autodialer/

ein Praxis-Beispiel liegen, wie man einen sogenannten "seriösen" Dialer per Windows-Techniken automatisiert.

Der wurde am 7.9.02 per SPAM beworben und von der beworbenen Webseite gesichert.

Das Ding ist ein selbstextrahierendes Archiv. Es packt einen Sternwähler aus, startet ihn und drückt für den zögerlichen User die Taste "Ja, weiter".

Achtung, das Teil ist aktiv nach Umbenennung zur ursprünglichen exe-Version. Das ist hier nur ein Praxisbeispiel, wie es gemacht werden kann.

Aus der Tatsache, dass ein Dialer gestartet wurde, kann nicht zwingend geschlossen werden, dass der Mensch den Knopf gedrückt hat.

Alle Mausaktionen werden in eine Messagequeue geroutet, die auch per Programm gefüllt werden kann.

Ich werde auch nicht müde zu betonen, dass dieser Dialer nicht wirklich seriös ist. Die Schaltfläche zur Anzeige der AGBs wird bewusst unkenntlich gemacht. Damit sind für einen erfahrenen Windows-Benutzer die AGBs nicht da.

Zweitens ist eine Zahlenkolonne, die auch eine Programmversionsnummer sein könnte, in Verbindung mit anderen kryptischen Zeichen auf dem Fensterrand keine Preisinformation.

Drittens muss der User ausdrücklich um Erlaubnis gefragt werden, bevor man seine alte Internetverbindung kappt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## virenscanner (30 Juni 2003)

@d.ax


> es ist unmöglich es unmöglich zu machen ein programm zu verändern.


Die notwendige Manipulation des Compilates dürfte allerdings mindestens 99,999% aller "Webmaster" überfordern. Und für die verbleibenden 0,001% dürfte es leichter sein, sich einen eigenen Dialer zu schreiben und selbst ein paar 0190-er Nummern anzumieten.


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jurist,
> 
> ne, mit den Gerichten meine ich :
> http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20030162.htm
> ...




Der Leitsatz ist interessant, zugegeben.

Interessant ist aber auch die Konstellation. Der Nutzer hatte bereits gezahlt und macht jetzt aus angeblich  fehlendem Vertrag und Schadensersatz die Rückzahlung geltend.

Auch dürfte der Leitsatz 5 heute so nicht mehr ausgesprochen werden, wenn die Möglichkeiten, die mit Dialer bestehen, vom BSI bestätigt sind. Dann hat sehr wohl der Dialer-Hersteller und sein Webmaster einen Wissensvorsprung.

Na, ja das wird noch viel Arbeit geben, für meine Kolleginnen und Kollegen.

Zur Manipulation  über mitgegebene Befehle haben andere bereits ausführlich Stellung genommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juni 2003)

http://www.andinet.de/spruch/zitate.htm



> *Die letzte Stimme, die man hört, bevor die Welt explodiert, wird die Stimme
> eines Experten sein, der sagt: 'Das ist technisch unmöglich!'*
> 
> (Peter Ustinov, engl. Schauspieler und Schriftsteller)


cp


----------



## tonnos-berlin (30 Juni 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich hier schon die Theoretiker höre ...
> 
> Ich habe unter
> 
> ...




Ich lasse sofort den Download, die Einwahl und die Auszahlung des Accounts sperren.
Allerings muss ich wiedersprechen: AGB´s, Verbraucherinfos sind sehr wohl und leicht zu finden. Und die "kryptischen Zeichen" sind uns z.B. durch den Verhaltenskodex der FST vorgegeben: Rufnummer, Anbieter, Preis. 

http://www.intexus.de/sterndialer.jpg

http://www.fst-ev.org/ger/druck/verhaltenskodex.html

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lasse sofort den Download, die Einwahl und die Auszahlung des Accounts sperren.
> 
> Gruß Tonno



Sollte hier Grund zur Hoffnung aufkommen?

Aber zur *"Vorgabe" der FST*



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lasse sofort den Download, die Einwahl und die Auszahlung des Accounts sperren.
> Allerings muss ich wiedersprechen: AGB´s, Verbraucherinfos sind sehr wohl und leicht zu finden. Und die "kryptischen Zeichen" sind uns z.B. durch den Verhaltenskodex der FST vorgegeben: Rufnummer, Anbieter, Preis.
> 
> http://www.intexus.de/sterndialer.jpg
> ...




Wenn ich die FST richtig verstanden habe, sind seine *Vorgaben*  nur *Mindeststandards*.

Wer, um Himmelswillen hindert Dich, das besser und deutlicher zu machen.


----------



## tonnos-berlin (30 Juni 2003)

Hallo Jurist, 

Zitat" Wer um Himmelswillen hindert Dich, das besser und deutlicher zu machen"

Soll ich mal ganz ehrlich sein?

Die Mitbewerber.

Deshalb auch die Forderung von mir: Gleiches Recht für ALLE. Ob nun in ES, US oder sonst wo.

Gruß Tonno.

PS: Dialerdesign des "KazaaDialers" wird verändert. Zugang zum Hacktool Sexluder usw. wird deaktiviert. Allerdings gab es dort dieses Jahr (außer mir eben) keine Einwahl.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2003)

Leute warum ersparrt ihr euch nich den ganzen ärger und steigt auf komplett auf dsl um.
mit netzwerkkarte + spliter + dsl modem 
gibts keine möglichkeit mehr für irgendwelche dialer programm rauszukommen.
Oder stellt eue windows so um das ihr immer einen 0 vorwählen müst wenn ihr raus wollt dann kommt auch kein dialer mehr raus.

Zu empfehlen is da auch www.cfos.de das prog baut eine seperate verbindung zum inet auf und stellt das system auch so um das mann eine 0 vorwählen muss ob mann eine telefonanlge hat oder nicht.
Ich muss sogar für dsl eine 0 vorwählen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nach 2 Jahren intensiver Aufklärung der User ( In wirklich allen Medien, sogar in unserem regionalem Wurschtblatt) muss man damit rechnen, dass wenn man einen "Verbinden" oder "ja,weiter" Knopf drückt unter dem der Preis von 1,86Euro/min oder 29,95/45Min in der gleichen Größe wie die "Verbinden"-Schrift steht, man eben zahlen muss.


Nach über hundert Jahren BGB bin ich energischer denn je der Meinung, dass das ein ausgemachter Schwachsinn ist. Aus der "Wenn Du ja drückst, kriege ich Geld von Dir."-Logik kann ich keinen Zahlungsanspruch herleiten. Da muss schon mehr passieren. Im Prinzip ist es da auch egal, ob und wie der Dialer mit einem Preisschild versehen wurde, weil den meisten Dialern (auch denen von Mainpean) etwas wichtiges fehlt: Ein Angebot, das ich annehmen könnte und da komme ich allenfalls unter Umständen mit der Website, über deren Link ich den Dialer "empfangen" habe drauf. Findet sich das Ding weiterhin auf meinem Desktop und ein anderer klickt ihn an und wählt sich darüber ein, hat er kein Angebot erhalten, oder verstehe ich da was falsch???



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn der verehrte Kunde nun aber doch plötzlich nichts mehr weis vom "Konsum" oder sich einfach blöd stellt oder ist.


Dann weist man ihm einfach nach, dass er eine Leistung in Anspruch genommen hat, für die eine Gegenleistung vereinbart war. Ganz ohne schmierige Tricks wie Wegsurfsperre...



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine klare Preisinformation sagt doch auch, wofür gezahlt werden soll, oder? Wenn ich mich also einer *Mehrwert*nummer zur Abrechnung bediene und damit meine Katze im Sack verkaufen möchte, muss ich doch auch das Kind beim Namen nennen...



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean Leistung besteht in der Abrechnung. Nicht in der Überprüfung der Contentqualität.
> Zum Glück. Mainpean müsste sich als Voter und Tester jeglichen Contents hinstellen. Übersetzt in andere Paysyteme müsste Visa jede Wurst oder jeden Apfel kosten und bewerten.
> Bei wem beschwert sich ein Kunde, wenn die Butter schlecht war, die er bei Kaisers gekauft hat und mit Visa bezahlt hat? Bei Visa oder Kaisers?


Dann storniert der Kunde den Rechnungsbetrag und der Anbieter darf sich direkt mit ihm auseinandersetzen. Visa fragt da erst gar nicht nach. Warum haben die Poster hier denn nur Stress mit Netzbetreibern und Dialeranbietern und nicht mit den AWMs? Spätestens bei Reklamationen sollte Mainpean ein brennendes Interesse an den angeblich übermittelten Inhalten und den Umständen eines möglichen Vertragsschlusses haben. Contentqualität? Meinst Du damit die Größe der Titten und deren Wert für den User? Darum geht´s doch gar nicht. Es geht darum, ob und wie oft der Kunde zuvor verschaukelt wurde, um den Dialer auszulösen. Meist tauchen auf den Websites konkrete Versprechungen auf, die nicht eingehalten werden. Ein Musterbeispiel ist hier im Kazaa-Download-Thread zu finden, in dem der Geschädigte mit Datenmüll zugeladen wird, nur um Traffic zu erzeugen. Soll man für Faxmüll etwa bezahlen, wenn man zuvor etwas anderes versprochen bekam???



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Axo. Webmaster können den Dialer in bestimmten Grenzen auch verändern. Nicht geht: Preis weg oder verändern. AGB weg oder ändern usw.


Wetten, dass das für eine astreine Verbrauchertäuschung genügt?



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die richtigen Übeltäter sitzen doch nicht in Berlin, Frankfurt oder Wetter. Die Abzocker sonnen sich in Spanien, Bulgarien und in USA.


Aber alle kriegen die Nummern von deutschen Netzbetreibern. Seltsam, gelle?

Wenn ich der Meinung bin, Katzen in Säcken verkaufen zu müssen und der Überzeugung bin, dass meine Katze im Sack einen festen Wert darstellt, den ich dafür verlangen kann, gibt es doch ehrlich genug Alternativen, oder? Wenn ich dem User vorlügen muss, dass die Abrechnung über die Telefonrechnung so schön bequem und anonym ist, kann ich ihn doch sicher dazu bewegen, die Hand aus der Hose zu nehmen und die verkackte Nummer von Hand in der DFÜ-Einwahl einzugeben. Wenn ich dazu noch als WM bei Mainpean unter Vertrag bin, könnte ich ja auch den ganzen Umfang des Abrechnungssystems benutzen, so denn meine Katze im Sack wirklich ihr Geld wert scheint. Dazu gehört ja nicht nur der Dialer, wenn ich es recht gesehen habe.

Nachdem ich mir dieses Dilemma auch schon zwei Jahre angeschaut habe, bin ich heute mehr denn je der festen Überzeugung dem umstrittenen Ratschlag einer Verbraucherzentrale zu folgen und sämtliche Positionen die durch Mehrwertdienste auf meiner Telefonrechnung entstanden sind, radikal zu kürzen und einzubehalten. Vielleicht wachen dann die ehrlichen unter den AWMs auf und überlegen sich vernünftige Alternativen, die beide Seiten vor Missbrauch schützen können. Die Goldgräberzeiten sind in diesem Metier jedenfalls vorbei...


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2003)

Der Fall liegt lange zurück. Ich habe das hier als Praxisbeispiel gebracht, was technisch möglich ist. Diese Möglichkeiten sind auch dem BSI bekanntgemacht worden, oder besser, sie sind natürlich den dortigen Fachleuten bekannt. Deshalb wurde ja ein entsprechendes Gutachten erstellt.

Zu den AGBs und Preisinformationen werden wir uns wohl nicht "einigen" können, aber dies Forum verträgt auch unterschiedliche Bewertungen.

Ich orientiere mich am Style-Guide vom Microsoft oder am üblichen Erscheinungsbild von Windows-Anwendungen. Danach gibt es Konventionen, die einzuhalten sind. Wenn diese nicht eingehalten sind, gibt es Anlass zu Fehlinterpretationen beim Anwender, die durch falsche Verwendung der GUI-Elemente verursacht sind.

Ich persönlich bin fest überzeugt, dass der Programmierer dies in Wirklichkeit ebenso sieht und die "Fehlverwendung" der GUI-Elemente einer Absicht entspricht, die ich unlauter finde, aber das ist eben meine Meinung und ich werde versuchen, diese wirksam zu verbreiten.

Das Kappen der alten Internetverbindung halte ich für absolut unzulässig, vermutlich auch für juristisch anfechtbar, weil es für den Anwender Datenverlust und andere Nachteile in erheblichem Umfang bedeuten kann.

Dies ist weiter der Grund, warum die falsche Werbung für Dialer als "kostenlose Zugangstools" so wirksam ist, weil der Benutzer nicht auf den wesentlichen Sachverhalt hingewiesen wird. Spätestens die Anfrage, ob die alte Verbindung getrennt werden darf, würde den Schwindel der falschen Werbung rechtzeitig aufdecken.

Da es für bewusste Dialeranwender kein Nachteil sein würde, diesen Hinweis zu bestätigen und der genannte Zusammenhang klar erkennbar ist, unterstelle ich bei Unterdrückung diese Sicherheitsabfrage die Absicht, auch bei "unfreiwilligen" Kunden Umsätze machen zu wollen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (30 Juni 2003)

Cleaner schrieb:
			
		

> Oder stellt eue windows so um das ihr immer einen 0 vorwählen müst wenn ihr raus wollt dann kommt auch kein dialer mehr raus.
> 
> Ich muss sogar für dsl eine 0 vorwählen.



zu 1: das ist ein absolut falscher  Ratschlag , die meisten unseriösen Dialer 
probieren die Anwahl
 nach vergeblichem Versuch auch mit vorangestellter  "0"

zu2: Das ist schlicht falsch, das ist eine  Dummyzahl , da kann stehen was will , da sowieso nicht gewählt,
sondern im Netzwerk angemeldet und eingeloggt wird. Diese Zahl ist ein Überbleibsel bei
 W95/98/ME/2K aus alten DFÜ-Tagen. Bei XP ist endlich deutlich zu sehen , daß es sich 
nicht um eine Wählverbindung sondern um eine Breitbandverbindung handelt, über eine quasi Standleitung
tf


----------



## BenTigger (30 Juni 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine  Verhöhnung schlimmster Art des "Otto Normalverbrauchers" der wahrlich auch
> was anders zu tun hat, als ständig "Nepper. Schlepper, Bauernfänger" Sendungen zu
> sehen und *vor allem auch umsetzen zu können*. Warnungen vor einer Gefahr,
> die so perfide in die Welt gesetzt wird, daß selbst erfahrene User , (wenn sie sich
> ...



Wo ich nur voll zustimmen kann. Ich beschäftige mich nun auch seit fast eineinhalb Jahren mit der Dialerthematik und habe schon diverse entfernen dürfen (bei anderen)  und dachte, mir kommt so schnell keiner aufs System. Vor allem nicht bei diesem hier, vor dem ich momentan sitze, da ich hier nur sehr beschränkt ins Internet gehe. Doch was finde ich dann plötzlich letzte Woche, nachdem ich SpyBot mal hier aktualisierte: ??

In der Registrierung stand :

* HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\MainPean Highspeed*

Ich habe hier keinen Modem/ISDN Zugang und daher keine Gefahr. Aber trotzdem, *WOHER* kommt plötzlich der Eintrag, wo ich ausser in diesen Foren sonst nur sehr wenig und nur auf seriösen Seiten verkehre und DEFINITV nie einen Dialer zu sehen bekommen hatte??

Tja wenn nun doch eine "Schmuddelseite" von mir aufgerufen wird, kommt dann ein Autodialerdownload zustande??

Soviel nun zu den "das passiert nur wenn man flüchtig klickt". Da gehöre ich schon aus beruflichen Gründen nicht zu.


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jurist,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, Tonnos, das zeigt - nach meiner Meinung - eine Gesinnung, die nicht akzeptabel ist. Weil die anderen so böse sind, muss ich leider immer     als erster denen aufs Maul hauen.

Ich unterstelle mal, dass Dein Laden auch Mitglied in der FST ist. Dann wäre es wohl an der Zeit, dass die "seriöseren" dort an eine Anhebung des Mindeststandards denken. Dann hättest Du auch Deine Gleichbehandlung. Wer sich nicht daran hält, hätte dann nach Eurer Auffassung auch keinen Anspruch auf Vergütung. Wenn sich das als allgemeine Verkehrsauffassung durchsetzt , dann kann man schnell Spreu und Weizen trennen. Übrigens solche Verhaltenskodizes werden gerne von der Juristerei genommen, um die allgemeine Verkehrsanschauung zu definieren.


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2003)

Tonno schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat" Wer um Himmelswillen hindert Dich, das besser und deutlicher zu machen"
> 
> Soll ich mal ganz ehrlich sein?
> 
> Die Mitbewerber.



Wenn das so ist, können wir ein Stück des Weges am gleichen Strick in der gleichen Richtung ziehen. Die heutige Situation halte ich mit vielen hier ohne Ansehen der Person für unbefriedigend. Wo müssen die Beschwerden hingehen?



			
				Tonno schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Dialerdesign des "KazaaDialers" wird verändert. Zugang zum Hacktool Sexluder usw. wird deaktiviert. Allerdings gab es dort dieses Jahr (außer mir eben) keine Einwahl.



Das ist schon einmal gut und anzuerkennen. Vielen Dank.

Aber es gibt nun viele Fälle in der Vergangenheit, wo Unvorsichtige sich von diesem verführerisch falschen Layout haben austricksen lassen und auch hier braucht es eine gute Lösung. Aus dem Forum dialerschutz.de wird bekannt, dass die Wettbewerbszentrale den Fall ebenfalls untersucht. Ich hoffe mal, dass diese Versuche, mit falscher Werbung Unvorsichtige zu leimen, damit ein Ende finden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tonnos-berlin (30 Juni 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerne. Klar sind wir Mitglied. Aber frag mal wer in letzter Zeit alles ausgetreten ist. Gründe? Kann ich nur spekulieren: FST wurde doch zu "Vorlaut" und hat diverse Bußgelder verhängt.
Wie gesagt: Wenn mir ein Dialer unterkommt der irgendwie strafrelevant ist - Anzeige bei der FST und im schlimmsten Fall Anzeige bei der Polizei und/oder Abmahnung Wettbewerbsrecht. Ich möchte gerne alle schwarzen Schafe raus haben. Die haben doch auch uns die "Ernte" verhagelt. (wenn ich das mal so ausdrücken darf). Los ging es mit 800 Euro Dialer. Die Anbieter hätte man auf den Mars schießen sollen. Aber kein Gericht hat wirklich was gemacht. Alle haben nur gemeckert und den Stein rollen lassen. Und "DreckigDutzende" sind noch schnell auf den Zug gesprungen. 
Deshalb begrüße ich ein Dialergesetz. Besser heute als morgen. 

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (30 Juni 2003)

bentigger schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na da wurde mal ein Stardialer gestartet. Entweder per Hand oder per ActiveX nach Bestätigung der MS-Sicherheitsabfrage. In diesem Ordner werden die von Dir gewählten Einstellungen gespeichert (Land, PW usw). Ansonsten macht der Ordner nichts. 

Gruß Tonno


----------



## d.ax (30 Juni 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> @d.ax
> 
> 
> > es ist unmöglich es unmöglich zu machen ein programm zu verändern.
> ...



naja, ich kann auch nicht prgrammieren. aber wenn ich ein paar€ springen lasse würde ich schon jemand finden der son teil manipulieren kann. aber das muß man ja nicht ein script zur steuerung reicht ja wohl aus.


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2003)

Ich will hier mal ein positives Beispiel eines Dialerherstellers bringen. Vor etwa einem Jahr erhielt ich Mailmüll, der  zu einer Dialerinstalltion verleiten sollte. Ich kannte die unselige Eierei mit dem Stardialer-SPAM und habe mit wenig Erwartungen den Anbieter darauf hingewiesen.

Zurück kam ganz prompt


> Hallo Herr Vill,
> 
> auf wir bedauern dies sehr, zumal wir selbst ebenfalls alle diese
> Mails erhalten.
> ...



und einen Tag später


> Sehr geehrter Herr Vill,
> 
> dann auch hier die Adresse des Absenders:
> (soweit uns bekannt)
> ...



Dieser Anbieter fiel mir nie mehr auf in diesem Zusammenhang. Die hatten die richtige Einstellung, die richtigen AGBs und kommen auch bis heute gut mit der "ausländischen Konkurrenz" zurecht. Dieses Gebahren kann ich als seriös akzeptieren.

Ich bin sicher, dass die, die es wollen, gut mit den unseriösen Werbepartnern zurecht kommen, indem sie diese mit den richtigen AGBs aussperren..

Die, die dauerhaft als Mitstörer in ungesetzlichen Aktionen auffällig werden, tun dies in voller Absicht des Mitverdienens oder sogar mehr.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Comedian1 (30 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Na da wurde mal ein Stardialer gestartet. Entweder per Hand oder per ActiveX nach Bestätigung der MS-Sicherheitsabfrage. In diesem Ordner werden die von Dir gewählten Einstellungen gespeichert (Land, PW usw). Ansonsten macht der Ordner nichts.
> Gruß Tonno



Das mit der Sicherheitsabfrage ist abhängig von der Konfiguration des Rechners. Eure Leute können nicht wissen, wie der IE diesbezüglich eingestellt ist. 

Beispiel eines Autoloaders, der mit der Sicherheitseinstellung Download signed ActiveX Controls = Enable durchlädt:

<OBJECT height=0 width=0 styles=display:hidden classid=clsid:1230cb21-c88d-11cf-b347-000000000000 codebase=/EroticAccess/cabs/1694325xxxx.cab></object>

Und die Installer.Inf

[Setup Hooks]
hook1=hook1
[hook1]
run=%EXTRACT_DIR%\xxx.exe
FileVersion=1,0,0,4
[Version]
Signature=$CHICAGO$
AdvancedInf=2.

Es kein Dialer von Dir. Aber man kann so auch einen Stardialer zur Ausführung bringen.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## d.ax (30 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lasse sofort den Download, die Einwahl und die Auszahlung des Accounts sperren.
> Allerings muss ich wiedersprechen: AGB´s, Verbraucherinfos sind sehr wohl und leicht zu finden. Und die "kryptischen Zeichen" sind uns z.B. durch den Verhaltenskodex der FST vorgegeben: Rufnummer, Anbieter, Preis.
> 
> http://www.intexus.de/sterndialer.jpg
> ...



agb´s und verbraucherinfos sind nicht per "link§ dargestellt. ein pc (oder mac) user würde dahinter nie ein link vermuten.

das nenne ich bewußtes verstecken. kein pc benutzer würde auf die idee kommen, daß hinter einem normal dagestellten text ein link bzw. seitenfenster mit weiteren erklärungen kommt. links werden immer z.b. anders farbig dargestellt.

erd fst verhaltenskodex macht wohl manche vorgaben, aber im grunde genommen geht es doch darum um informationen zurück zu halten und user zu täuschen. warum haben dialer nicht ein risen warn schild: ACHTUNG NICHT KOSTENFREIER KONTEXT oder was auch immer.


----------



## d.ax (30 Juni 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> bentigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe xp vor einer woche neu aufgespielt und habe auch den eintrag in der reg. ich habe kein isdn mehr und die 190er gespeert.

meine frage: wie kommt dieser eintrag zustande???
ich habe keinen dialer ich besuche keine porno oder hacker seiten etc. (hab ich auch noch nie gemacht). die letzte hacker oder sex seite habe ich vor 8 jahren besucht und das mit meinem mac.


----------



## Gutachter (30 Juni 2003)

*Link zu dem Download / Dialer erbeten*

nun weckt das doch mein technisches Interesse.

Wo hast du denn geklickt, das würde ich mal gerne selber ansehen.   

Bestimmt wollte der Dialer nur Dein Bestes von Dir,
das will ich mit Dir teilen.    

 0


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2003)

@ tonnos

Dann hab ich also gute Chancen, dass ich die geforderten Verbindungsentgelte nicht bezahlen muss, wenn ich auf den besagten Kazaa-Dialer hereingefallen bin?

Muss ich trotzdem den Weg über Beschwerdestelle/Verbraucherschutz/Polizei/etc. gehen oder reicht es, wenn ich mich bei Euch beschwere?

Gruss
ein hoffender Pechvogel


----------



## Gutachter (1 Juli 2003)

Pechvogel schrieb:
			
		

> @ tonnos
> 
> Muss ich trotzdem den Weg über Beschwerdestelle/Verbraucherschutz/Polizei/etc. gehen oder reicht es, wenn ich mich bei Euch beschwere?
> 
> ...





```
Da fragst du am besten mal den Geschäftsführer des Dialer-Herstellers, ob er dir die Sonntags-Kollekte wiedergibt.
```


----------



## dvill (1 Juli 2003)

Gutachter schrieb:
			
		

> Da fragst du am besten mal den Geschäftsführer des Dialer-Herstellers, ob er dir die Sonntags-Kollekte wiedergibt.


Was will Pechvogel denn mit dem?

Wir haben hier doch einen tüchtigen Vertreter des Gewerbes, der dessen Ruf aufpolieren will. Dazu braucht es großzügige Taten, da kommt der Fall gerade recht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tonnos-berlin (1 Juli 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will hier mal ein positives Beispiel eines Dialerherstellers bringen. Vor etwa einem Jahr erhielt ich Mailmüll, der  zu einer Dialerinstalltion verleiten sollte. Ich kannte die unselige Eierei mit dem Stardialer-SPAM und habe mit wenig Erwartungen den Anbieter darauf hingewiesen.
> 
> Zurück kam ganz prompt
> 
> ...




Herr Vill,

wir haben bestimmt hunderte Accounts gesperrt.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (1 Juli 2003)

d.ax schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast Du recht. Ich schaue mir gleich mal den Dialer an, wenn er schöne blaue Links drin hat.

Ergebniss dann später.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (1 Juli 2003)

d.ax schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schicke mir doch mal Deine Machine-id. Die steht in dem genannten Ordner hinter Machine REG_DWORD.

Ich kann Dir dann sagen wo Du warst.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (1 Juli 2003)

Pechvogel schrieb:
			
		

> @ tonnos
> 
> Dann hab ich also gute Chancen, dass ich die geforderten Verbindungsentgelte nicht bezahlen muss, wenn ich auf den besagten Kazaa-Dialer hereingefallen bin?
> 
> ...



Bitte die Telefonrechnung mal direkt an mich faxen (030 64904-101 Bitte noch draufschreiben: "wie besprochen z.H. Herr Richter persönlich"). Ich rede mit dem Contentanbieter. Wenn Du nur kurz im System warst, sehe ich da eine Möglichkeit. Wenn Du allerdings 30 Minuten oder ne Stunde drin warst.....

Gruß Tonno aus Berlin Köpenick


----------



## Gutachter (1 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Schicke mir doch mal Deine Machine-id. Die steht in dem genannten Ordner hinter Machine REG_DWORD.
> 
> Ich kann Dir dann sagen wo Du warst.
> 
> Gruß Tonno




```
Was wird denn bei dem Provider alles gespeichert ?
und wie lange steht das  zur Verfügung ?
```


----------



## dvill (1 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben bestimmt hunderte Accounts gesperrt.
> 
> Gruß Tonno



Ich präzisiere die Aussage noch mal.

Es geht nicht darum, wieviele Accounts "gesperrt" werden. Wir wissen auch nicht, wieviel neu aufgemacht werden, für die gleichen Partner, versteht sich.

Das genannte Beispiel zeigt, dass ein Dialeranbieter es schaffen kann, sein Umfeld von zwielichtigen Machenschaften freizuhalten, wenn er es wirklich will. Hier müssen die Lippenbekenntnisse eben auch wirkliche Geschäftspolitik sein. Es geht mit den richtigen AGBs und dem Willen, an unseriösen Machenschaften nicht profitierend beteiligt sein zu wollen.

Ich bin überzeugt, dass kein Anbieter "zufällig" und ohne Handlungsalternative dauerhaft als Mitstörer auffällig wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tonnos-berlin (1 Juli 2003)

Gutachter schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beim Provider oder bei uns?
Ansonsten:
Die Mainpean GmbH und/oder der von ihr eingeschaltete Telefon-Dienstleister speichern die Bestands- und Nutzungsdaten nur für die Dauer und zum Zwecke der Durchführung des Abrechnungsverhältnisses; sie werden unverzüglich gelöscht, sobald ihre Vorhaltung nicht mehr erforderlich ist. Die zur Abrechnung übermittelten Daten werden von uns unter Beachtung des Teledienst-Datenschutzgesetzes (TDDSG) verwaltet. Diese Daten werden unbeteiligten Personen / Unternehmen, die nicht am Abrechnungsprozess beteiligt sind bzw. kein berechtigtes Interesse haben, weder einsichtig noch zugänglich gemacht. Weitere Fragen bezüglich der gespeicherten Daten können (möglichst schriftlich) an die Mainpean GmbH gerichtet werden. 

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (1 Juli 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine es geht um das Verhältniss.  Wenn ich wirklich mal zwei Zahlen gegenüberstelle: Kundenanzahl im fünfstelligen Bereich, täglich. Dagen natürlich auch Beschwerden. Im Verhältniss unter 0.5%.
Dieser Wert ist für mich entscheident. Nicht: Dialeranbieter hat ein seriöses Umfeld. Klar bei 5 Kunden am Tag.
Mehr Partner- leider auch mehr schwarze Schafe.
Oder warum hat VW die meisten Unfälle (absolut)?

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Pechvogel (1 Juli 2003)

*Da bin ich ja mal neugierig!*

Hallo zusammen!

Schön zu lesen, dass sich tonno meiner Dialer-Abrechnung annehmen will. Allerdings müssen jetzt auf Worte Taten folgen.
Die Verbindungsdauer beträgt im EVN der Telekom 2 Minuten. Diverse Online-Tools, die bei mir ständig im Hintergrund mitprotokollieren haben allerdings nur 1 Minute 34 Sekunden.
Außerdem wird bei mir noch eine zweite Verbindung (ein paar Sekunden früher) mit 14 Sekunden Dauer abgerechnet. Allerdings war ich da noch (lt. den Protokolldateien) über T-Online ins Internet eingewählt.

So, jetzt bin ich mal neugierig, was passiert!

Lieben Gruss,

der Pechvogel - der hoffentlich bald keiner mehr ist...


----------



## dvill (1 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Oder warum hat VW die meisten Unfälle (absolut)?
> 
> Gruß Tonno



Das Beispiel mit VW ist schön anschaulich.

Wenn ein Autohersteller das Bremspedal auf der Beifahrerseite montiert, mit dem schönen Argument, das Einsteigen für den Fahrer erleichtern zu wollen, würden die schon auf die Unfallquote Einfluss nehmen.

Die Autohersteller sehen glücklicherweise in den Unfallwagen, die neu zu beschaffen sind, keinen Marktanreiz und liefern ihre Autos mit klaren Betriebsanweisungen und hinreichenden Sicherheitvorschriften aus, um Fehlbedienungen der Kunden bestmöglich zu vermeiden.

Dialerhersteller müssen da erst noch hinkommen, aber vielleicht beginnt zumindest der Erkenntnisprozess.

Wir lassen uns von Taten überzeugen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (1 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Dialerdesign des "KazaaDialers" wird verändert.



Als diese Äusserung gemacht wurde, habe ich das neue Layout nicht geprüft, sondern tatsächlich den Worten vertraut und eine Änderung vermutet.

Heute habe ich den Test gemacht und finde praktisch den gleichen Dreck.

Einzig die kryptische Verschlüsselung der Preisinformation steht weniger weit weg von "Freigabefeld" als zuvor.

Das bestärkt mich in dem Glauben, dass der schlechte Ruf des Gewerbes der tristen Realität voll gerecht wird und ein Wille zur Änderung der Realität nicht besteht, sondern nur die Bemühung, diese Realität öffentlichkeitswirksam zu beschönigen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Comedian1 (2 Juli 2003)

Meiner Meinung nach kann Mainpean aus dem Kazaa Dialer höchstens die Gebühren eines normalen ISP verlangen (70 bis 90 ct/h). Für den versprochenen Transit zum Filesharing von Kazaa wird üblicherweise keine Vergütung an den Webmaster fällig.

Ausserdem vermute ich einen gravierenden Markenrechtsverstoss (es sei denn Mainpean hat von Sharman Networks Ltd eine Gestattung zur Verwendung des Markenzeichens). Ich finde auch die Namensgleichheit des Dialers (KAZAA.EXE) mit dem Namen der ausführbaren Datei des Kazaa Media Desktops verblüffend (ebenfalls KAZAA.EXE). Wie lange wird Sharman dem MD und Mainpean noch zuschauen?

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## tonnos-berlin (2 Juli 2003)

Ich habe mir die Seite mal angeschaut, und finde folgenden Hinweis ganz groß und im scrolllosem Monitorbereich:

Wichtig 
*Die Benutzung unserer Angebote Hilfen und Downloads kostet vom nationalen Festnetz aus den angegeben Preis von 1,86 €/Min. oder 79,95 € /Stunde Wichtiger Hinweis: Unsere Download Angebote enthalten NICHT die Programme selbst sondern Hilfe und Informationen zu diesen

Ob der Content das nun wert ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen.
Das muss der Endkunde entscheiden. Wenn der Endkunde den Hinweis ließt und sich danach einwählt, muss der Kunde zahlen. Wenn er das nicht tut, muss er wohl mit einem Mahnverfahren rechnen. Dann muss ein Richter entscheiden ob alles so richtig gelaufen ist.

Noch mal zum Verständniss. Wir sind nicht für den Content verantwortlich. Wir können und wollen auch nicht Content "bewerten". Wir würden uns in eine unendliche Auseinandersetzung mit Contentinhabern einlassen. Wir können nicht entscheiden, was der entsprechende Content "wert" ist. Ob das nun ein Klingelton, Rezept, Filesharinghilfe, Liveerotikstudio oder sonstwas ist.
Und: Wir schließen mit dem Endkunden einen Vertrag zum Inkasso. Zum Glück nicht über den Contentkonsum.
Klar beobachten wir trotzalledem unsere Kunden (Projektinhaber). Wenn wir über einen Verstoß gegen das Gesetz informiert werden (Durch LKA, Kripo oder StA) sperren wir das Projekt natürlich sofort. Aber nicht vorher. Schadensersatzklagen der Projektinhaber gegen uns wären die Folge. Sowas ist auch schon vorgekommen.

Zur Info: Wir haben tausende Projekte mit tausenden Contentbereichen. 
Einen Bewertung ist unmöglich.

Ich werde mir die einzelnen Fälle (z.B. 3 fach Einwahl innerhalb von 3 Minuten) anschauen, mit dem Contentanbieter reden und für alle eine verträgliche Lösung suchen.

Gruß Tonno

PS: Patentamt.de gibt Auskunft wem der Name "Kazaa" gehört: Noch niemanden. Ist zwar angemeldet aber nocht nicht eingetragen.


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2003)

Tauschbörsenteilnehmer sind überwiegend Minderjährige. Die Werbung und auch das Dialerlayout richten sich an Minderjährige.

Die allgemeine Rechtssprechung und der Kodex des FST sehen hier Höchstgrenzen vor. Der FST läßt 5 Euro pro Verbindung zu.

Die genannte Preisinformation ist erst seit wenigen Tagen dort angebracht. Vorher und auch auf Parallelseiten des Verantwortlichen war nichts zu finden in dieser Richtung.

Es stimmt, ein Richter muss entscheiden, der von Mainpean oder einer vom Staat.

Gründe zum Eingreifen gibt es heute genug. Hinderungsgründe zum sofortigen Handeln können nur die heimliche Freude am Mitverdienen sein, wenn unvorsichtigen Minderjährigen 79,95 Euro abgeknöpft werden für eine Leistung, die sie nicht wirklch gesucht haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tonnos-berlin (2 Juli 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Tauschbörsenteilnehmer sind überwiegend Minderjährige. Die Werbung und auch das Dialerlayout richten sich an Minderjährige.



Das ist spannend. Wo bekommt den ein "Minderjähriger" einen eigenen Telefonanschluss her? Von der Telekom jedenfalls nicht. 
Wer ist Vertragspartner/Anschlussinhaber der DTAG?
Wie sieht denn ein an "Minderjährige" gerichtetes Dialerlayout aus?
Also das Argument ist leider nicht so gut. 
Wir machen das Inkasso auschließlich über den Anschlussinhaber, nicht über irgendeinen Nutzer der Leitung. Wie auch.
Und auch ein 16 jähriger könnte zur Not lesen. " HaCkEn" können die ja auch.....

Gruß Tonno


----------



## medion1 (2 Juli 2003)

*kazaa-seite*

hi Tonno, 
die seite sah ganz anders am 07.04 aus als ich über sie gestolpert bin. die änderungen seit 30.05 habe ich dokumentiert. bei der gestaltung von heute wäre ich bestimmt rübergestolpert. gruss


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Juli 2003)

Tonno schrieb:
			
		

> Die Benutzung unserer Angebote Hilfen und Downloads kostet vom nationalen Festnetz aus den angegeben Preis von 1,86 €/Min. oder 79,95 € /Stunde Wichtiger Hinweis: Unsere Download Angebote enthalten NICHT die Programme selbst sondern Hilfe und Informationen zu diesen



Was verbirgt sich denn dahinter? Hier im Forum hat jemand geschrieben, dass im Hintergrund Faxmüll auf seinem PC abgelegt wurde. Versteht der Anbieter das unter "Angebot"? Mit Euren AGB seid ihr da gar nicht so fein raus, weil ihr Euch auf das Angebot, das ja irgendwo abgegeben worden sein muss, bezieht. Du solltest also durchaus ein Interesse daran entwickeln, dass Eure Vertragspartner auch das leisten können, was sie anbieten und eindeutige und nicht derart schwammige Ausdrücke wie "Angebote Hilfen und Downloads" verwenden. Für mich fehlen da auf jeden Fall die notwendigen Eigenschaften, die das Angebot beschreiben, auf denen der Dialer in den versteckten AGB Bezug nimmt.
Die logische Rechtsfolge darfst Du Dir selbst ausmalen....



			
				Tonno schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist spannend. Wo bekommt den ein "Minderjähriger" einen eigenen Telefonanschluss her? Von der Telekom jedenfalls nicht.


???
Damit  triffst Du wohl auf ein Kernproblem. Wer den Button drückt muss also nicht Anschlussinhaber sein...


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist spannend. Wo bekommt den ein "Minderjähriger" einen eigenen Telefonanschluss her? Von der Telekom jedenfalls nicht.
> Wer ist Vertragspartner/Anschlussinhaber der DTAG?
> Wie sieht denn ein an "Minderjährige" gerichtetes Dialerlayout aus?
> Also das Argument ist leider nicht so gut.
> ...



Das ist die Unehrlichkeit, die den Zorn anschwellen läßt und zu patzigen, aber dafür zutreffenden Äusserungen führt.

Jugendliche surfen bekanntermassen über die Telefonrechnung ihrer Eltern.

Zielgruppe dieser widerwärtigen Kazaa-Masche sind aber die Jugendlichen, die per Gesetz und folgerichtig bei dem Klüngelverein FST besonders geschützt sind.

Dann müssen sich eben andere Richter darum kümmern ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Heiko (2 Juli 2003)

Bei Kazaa kann man streiten.
Die Klingelton-, SMS- und Handylogoverkäufer zielen aber zu nahezu 100 % auf die Kinder und Jugendlichen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Juli 2003)

Tonno schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal zum Verständniss. Wir sind nicht für den Content verantwortlich. Wir können und wollen auch nicht Content "bewerten". Wir würden uns in eine unendliche Auseinandersetzung mit Contentinhabern einlassen. Wir können nicht entscheiden, was der entsprechende Content "wert" ist. Ob das nun ein Klingelton, Rezept, Filesharinghilfe, Liveerotikstudio oder sonstwas ist.
> Und: *Wir schließen mit dem Endkunden einen Vertrag zum Inkasso.* Zum Glück nicht über den Contentkonsum.



Und jetzt die AGB:


> Verbraucherinfo / AGB
> 
> Allgemeines
> 
> ...



Ich dachte, ich wüsste, wer Du bist. Aber von "lediglich Inkasso" steht in den AGB nichts drin. Kann es sein, dass Du hier ganz schön rumeierst?


----------



## tonnos-berlin (2 Juli 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Kazaa kann man streiten.
> Die Klingelton-, SMS- und Handylogoverkäufer zielen aber zu nahezu 100 % auf die Kinder und Jugendlichen.



Dazu gibt es ja nun inzwischen auch einige Urleile. z.b.:
http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20030164.htm

Also würde ich in der Bravo nicht für solche Seiten werben....

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Heiko (2 Juli 2003)

Ich hatte mal mit einem Mitbewerber von Dir ein - sehr sachliches - Gespräch darüber, ob es z.B. gerechtfertigt ist, für 45 Minuten Klingeltonherunterladen EUR 69,- (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) zu verlangen.
Wir haben dann festgestellt, dass unsere Einstellungen dazu nicht kompatibel sind.


----------



## tonnos-berlin (2 Juli 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso denn "Unehrlichkeit". Wenn Jugendliche sich Geld von den Eltern "erschleichen" oder einfach klauen, dann haben sie was hinter die Ohren zu bekommen. Oder soll hier Pisa für alles hinhalten.
Klar könnte man auch 8 mal auf irgendwelche Preise hinweisen. Klar könnte man auch die Süssigkeiten vor der Kasse wegnehmen. Klar könnte man bei einem Baukredit auch 8 mal auf die Gesamtzinsen hinweisen. Aber wer macht das schon. Und warum macht das keiner?
Wir versuchen den Spagat zwischen Gesetzeskonformität UND Geschäft.
Das ist nicht einfach und man wird sich immer Feinde machen. Bei den Endusern UND bei den Contentanbietern. Da gebe ich mich auch keinen Illusionen hin.
Schaue mal auf:
http://www.bravo.de/bravo/HandyGames/Handy/Doping_20f_FCr_20deine_20Mailbox_21.html

Und nu? Wer greift nun den Heinrich Bauer Zeitschriften Verlag an?
1.86Euro/pro Minute für KINDER?

Viel Spaß dabei.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (2 Juli 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Tonno schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gucks Du hier:

http://faq.mainpean.de/content/provider.php

oder

http://faq.mainpean.de/


Gruß Tonno


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Juli 2003)

@ tonnos-berlin


Du schreibst, dass Du nur Inkasso für die Content-Anbieter machst. 


Das widerspricht aber Euren Allgmeinen Geschäftsbedingungen: 





> Sie schließen mit der Nutzung unseres Internetangebotes einen Vertrag mit der Mainpean GmbH, Scharnweber Strasse 69, 12587 Berlin vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer Andreas Richter.




Ach ja wegen des Inkassos hoffe ich für Dein Unternehmen, dass Dir der Präsident des AG Tiergarten die entsprechende Erlaubnis erteilt hat.
nexnet hat da jetzt ein Problem.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2003)

*Mainpean*

Wie Inkasso? Macht das nicht zuerst In-telegence mit seiner Acoreus solange es sich um deren Nummern handelt?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Juli 2003)

Tonno schrieb:
			
		

> Gucks Du hier:
> 
> http://faq.mainpean.de/content/provider.php
> 
> ...



Gehört das nicht in die AGB? Angebot und Vertrag sind sicher nicht über das Teledienstgesetz geregelt. Ich finde es besonders fein, dass sich die Geschäftsbedingungen, die im Dialer versteckt sind weitestgehend über die Natur des Vertrages ausschweigen. Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen sollten die wesentlichen Bestandteile für den Vertragspartner *vor* dem Drücken auf´s Knöpfchen bekannt sein. Es nützt sicher nichts, hinterher zu beteuern, was man alles nicht macht, gemeint hat, oder nicht leisten wollte.
In den AGB wird ein paar mal der Begriff Angebot und Internetangebot aufgegriffen. Kannst Du einen kleinen Tipp geben, wie der Nutzer eures Dialers drauf kommen soll, worin euer in den Geschäftsbedingungen erwähntes Angebot denn nun besteht? Wenn es sich um Inkasso ohne Erlaubnis handelt, kann man doch das Kind beim Namen nennen, oder?


----------



## d.ax (2 Juli 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Tonno schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"   Informationen für Rechtsanwälte
Da wir in der Vergangenheit zahlreiche Schreiben von Rechtsanwälten erhalten haben, die mit Fragen des Internet-Rechts nicht vertraut sind, nehmen wir diesen Umstand zum Anlass, auch diesen auf unserer Seite einige Basis-Informationen zur Verfügung zu stellen."

wie arrogant und abgehoben ist das denn bitte???

gibt es ein internetrecht???

das klingt mir eher nach mainpeanrecht


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Juli 2003)

http://faq.mainpean.de/content/provider.php


> "(1) Diensteanbieter sind für fremde Informationen, die sie in einem Kommunikationsnetz übermitteln oder zu denen sie den Zugang zur Nutzung vermitteln, nicht verantwortlich sind, sofern sie
> 
> 1. die Übermittlung nicht veranlasst,
> 2. den Adressaten der übermittelten Informationen nicht ausgewählt und
> 3. die übermittelten Informationen nicht ausgewählt oder verändert haben.


Also wenn Mainpean doch mangels Erlaubnis lieber doch kein Inkasso betreiben möchte, muss ich mal so fragen: Willst Du mit dem Link etwa sagen, dass der Dialer, den ihr übermittelt auch noch eine *fremde* Information ist?


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denn "Unehrlichkeit". Wenn Jugendliche sich Geld von den Eltern "erschleichen" oder einfach klauen, dann haben sie was hinter die Ohren zu bekommen. Oder soll hier Pisa für alles hinhalten.
> Klar könnte man auch 8 mal auf irgendwelche Preise hinweisen. Klar könnte man auch die Süssigkeiten vor der Kasse wegnehmen. Klar könnte man bei einem Baukredit auch 8 mal auf die Gesamtzinsen hinweisen. Aber wer macht das schon. Und warum macht das keiner?
> Wir versuchen den Spagat zwischen Gesetzeskonformität UND Geschäft.
> Das ist nicht einfach und man wird sich immer Feinde machen. Bei den Endusern UND bei den Contentanbietern. Da gebe ich mich auch keinen Illusionen hin.



Jugendliche erschleichen sich nichts und sie klauen nicht. Sie werden vorsätzlich getäuscht und sie sind unerfahren genug, den Lügen zu glauben.

Deshalb sieht das Gesetz einen besonderen Schutz der Jugendlichen durch Preisobergrenzen vor.

Ich zitiere aus dem Kodex:



> II. Spezielle Dienste
> 
> 1.
> Dienste mit der Zielgruppe Minderjährige
> ...



Der Hinweis auf die Erlaubnis der Eltern, für Schund 79,95 Euro verleudern zu dürfen, ist wohl nicht erfolgt.

Die Fallenstellerei in dieser Form ist widerlich und in keiner Form zu beschönigen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2003)

*Mainpean/MD*

Die derzeit meistbesuchte (tägl. 30.000 Aufrufe) und meistgehasste Kazaafakesite des M.D. mit dem Stardialer wurde heute zur Bewertung dem Leiter der Rechtsabteilung bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale in München vorgelegt - ganz praktisch, die ist nur 500m vom Büro des M.D. entfernt!
 :lupe:


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb über seine Sicht der Welt:



> Wenn Jugendliche sich Geld von den Eltern "erschleichen" oder einfach klauen, dann haben sie was hinter die Ohren zu bekommen. Oder soll hier Pisa für alles hinhalten.



Diese Erkenntnis wird mit Sicherheit zur Einstampfung der restlichen Kamasutra-Bestände zwischen Kalkutta und Bombay führen.
Wieder einmal ein nicht unerheblicher Spagat geglückt, auch wenn die Hose im Schritt klafft....trotzdem alles Gute! 8)


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2003)

der-mit-dem-krull-tanzte schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb über seine Sicht der Welt:
> 
> 
> > Wenn Jugendliche sich Geld von den Eltern "erschleichen" oder einfach klauen, dann haben sie was hinter die Ohren zu bekommen. Oder soll hier Pisa für alles hinhalten.
> ...


es kann nur einen geben    
Gruß von tf an df


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Juli 2003)

@tf: ja, genau danach hat es gerochen   


http://faq.mainpean.de/content/unser_dialer.php



> Informationen zum Thema Dialer
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Unser Dialer
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 

@Tonno:
Kannst Du mal erklären, wie das sichergestellt wird?


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Klar könnte man auch 8 mal auf irgendwelche Preise hinweisen. Klar könnte man auch die Süssigkeiten vor der Kasse wegnehmen. Klar könnte man bei einem Baukredit auch 8 mal auf die Gesamtzinsen hinweisen. Aber wer macht das schon. Und warum macht das keiner?



Es geht nicht um 8 mal und es geht nicht um irgendwelche Preise.

Es geht darum, dass der Preis einmal so angezeigt wird, dass er klar ersichtlich ist und der User eine eindeutige Willensbekundung zum Start kostenpflichtiger Inhalte gibt, die zuvor zutreffend beworben wurde.

Ein Dialer, der den Preis klar anzeigt, eignet sich nicht für Fallensteller, die Surfer täuschen und betrügen wollen. Klare Preisauszeichnungen im Dialer stehen bestehende Verträgen mit "Webmastern" nicht im Wege. Niemand hat Anspruch auf "betrugsgeeignete" Werkzeuge.

Eine klare Preisauszeichnung behindert nicht das legitime Geschäft mit Dialern. Die klare Akzeptanz des Preises ist ohnehin immer erforderlich für saubere Geschäfte.

Wer die Preisangabe verschleiert und undeutlich macht, bietet sich vorsätzlich Fallenstellern als mitverdienbereiten Partner an.

Das läßt sich durch schöne Worte nicht verbergen, die wahre Absicht zeigt sich in der Ausführung der Dialer.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tonnos-berlin (3 Juli 2003)

der-mit-dem-krull-tanzte schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb über seine Sicht der Welt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juhu. Achim is auch wieder aus´m Keller gekrochen.
Gruß und Ave an den Ewigverlierenden.

Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (3 Juli 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> @tf: ja, genau danach hat es gerochen
> 
> 
> http://faq.mainpean.de/content/unser_dialer.php
> ...



Ganz einfach. Ohne Einwahl keine Abrechnung. 

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (3 Juli 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Belehrung. Da unser Dialer den Preis ganz genau, nicht verschleiert und natürlich auch nicht undeutlich anzeigt, bin ich der gleichen Ansicht.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (3 Juli 2003)

d.ax schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arrogant? Es gibt RA´s die wollen uns folgendes erzählen: Ihr Mandant hatte zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl den Rechner bei "Vobis" zur Reparatur. Bestimmt hat sich "Vobis" mit dem Rechner eingewählt.

Oder

Der Mandant hat gar kein Internetanschluss. Der Dialer muss sich "irgendwie über Funk" mit dem Telefon verbunden haben.

Ich schreibe das mal ohne Bewertung. Ich habe dutzende solche "Vorfälle"

Gruß Tonno


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Juli 2003)

Tonno schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach. Ohne Einwahl keine Abrechnung.



Ihr bietet also Verbindungen an?


----------



## tonnos-berlin (3 Juli 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Tonno schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir bieten keine Verbindungen an. Der Kunde bekommt von uns eine Art Wallet (u.a. Dialer). Damit kann er Content konsumieren. Wir sind der Hersteller des Wallet. Was er mit seinem Wallet bezahlt und wie, kann der Kunde selbst entscheiden. Jedes Projekt bekommt sein eigenes Wallet. So kann der Kunde ganz genau entscheiden, was er wann konsumieren möchte.


Siehe z.B. http://paynow.stardialer.de/?pid=demoprojekt

Man sieht, das wir kein "Dialerhersteller" sind, sondern Payment-Anbieter

Gruß Tonno


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Juli 2003)

Ihr bietet also etwas an, was mit den Leistungen einer Bank vergleichbar ist? Warum macht ihr das nicht einfach in euren AGB?


----------



## d.ax (3 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lieber tonno,

das stimmt so nicht und das weißt du auch. ich kenne min. 2 beispiele in denen der preis verschleiert wird bzw. wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2003)

*Frage*



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig
> *Die Benutzung unserer Angebote Hilfen und Downloads kostet vom nationalen Festnetz aus den angegeben Preis von 1,86 €/Min. oder 79,95 € /Stunde Wichtiger Hinweis: Unsere Download Angebote enthalten NICHT die Programme selbst sondern Hilfe und Informationen zu diesen...



Und nach welchen Kriterien wird dann 1,86 €/Min. oder 79,95 € /Stunde berechnet. Verläuft das nach dem Zufallsprinzip (so a la "Glück gehabt") oder was?


----------



## Torian (3 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Belehrung. Da unser Dialer den Preis ganz genau, nicht verschleiert und natürlich auch nicht undeutlich anzeigt, bin ich der gleichen Ansicht.


Setzt die Preisangabe eifach *vor* den "Ja, weiter" Button. Meinetwegen auch in der selben Schriftgröße. Oder sinkt dann die Anzahl der ungewollten Einwahlen zu stark?



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt RA´s die wollen uns folgendes erzählen: Ihr Mandant hatte zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl den Rechner bei "Vobis" zur Reparatur. Bestimmt hat sich "Vobis" mit dem Rechner eingewählt.
> 
> Oder
> 
> Der Mandant hat gar kein Internetanschluss. Der Dialer muss sich "irgendwie über Funk" mit dem Telefon verbunden haben.


Solange wie Dialeranbieter sich nur an gesetzliche Mindeststandards halten und somit ungewollte Einwahlen billigend in kauf nehmen erwartest du doch hoffentlich kein Mitleid von uns wenn sich der eine oder andere dann herausredet...

Torian


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2003)

*Re: Frage*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und nach welchen Kriterien wird dann 1,86 €/Min. oder 79,95 € /Stunde berechnet. Verläuft das nach dem Zufallsprinzip (so a la "Glück gehabt") oder was?


Bis vorige Woche stand da nur 1,86 €/Min. Doch das ist nur der erste Hinweis gewesen - auf Anregungen aus der aufgebrachten Bevölkerung hat der Webmaster zumindest diese Anzeige ein bischen präzisiert. Der vollständige Kostenhinweis erfolgt erst beim Dialer selbst und der wird dann auch vom User mit dem "Ja, weiter" bestätigt.


----------



## peanuts (3 Juli 2003)

*Re: Frage*



			
				anna schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo steht der Preis? In welcher Größe? Wo steht "Ja, weiter"? Wie groß? Und welcher Firlefanz ist um das Ganze zwecks Ablenkung drapiert?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2003)

@peanuts
Der drumherum trapierte Firlefanz ist ganz klar ein Ablenkmanöver und der Preis steht relativ klein und farbig auf farbigem Hintergrund, welcher obendrüber ein kostenoses Download verspricht. Hier bewegen wir uns nur auf der rein zivilen Schiene - strafrechtlich ist hier nichts zu wollen - so hat es gestern ein Beamter der StA, gleich neben dem Löwenbräukeller bewertet. Hier sind nun Anwälte mit spitzer Feder gefragt, die die privaten Interessen ihres Mandanten ggü. dem Webmaster und Mainpean umsetzen.


----------



## d.ax (3 Juli 2003)

ich hoffe das wird was ändern:

Bundestag beschließt Schutz gegen Missbrauch von 0190-Nummern

Der Bundestag hat heute einstimmig ein Gesetz beschlossen, mit dem Verbraucher vor dem Missbrauch von 0190- und 0900-Nummern geschützt werden sollen. Politiker aller Parteien betonten, dieses Gesetz sei wichtig, um die Rechte der Verbraucher zu wahren. Die Opposition kritisierte aber, die Regelungen gingen teilweise noch nicht weit genug und müssten daher ergänzt werden.

Zum Schutz der Verbraucher werden unter anderem die Anrufkosten für 0190- und 0900-Nummern auf maximal 2 Euro pro Minute begrenzt. Außerdem werden solche teuren Verbindungen künftig nach einer Stunde automatisch getrennt. Die Anbieter werden darüber hinaus verpflichtet, den Preis vor Beginn der Verbindung anzugeben. Diese Pflicht gilt nach einer Übergangsfrist von einem Jahr auch für Mehrwertdienstleistungen im Mobilfunk.

Der Telekommunikationsexperte der SPD, Hubertus Heil, betonte, dieses Gesetz mache "den Weg frei für mehr Verbraucherschutz" und beuge "Abzocke und Missbrauch" vor. Gleichzeitig erreiche man mit dem Gesetz einen Ausgleich zwischen den Interessen der Verbraucher einerseits und denen der Dienstleister andererseits. Mehrheitlich seien die Anbieter solcher Nummern durchaus seriös. Den unseriösen Anbietern drohe künftig im Falle eines Missbrauchs solcher Rufnummern eine Strafe von 100.000 Euro.

Die Opposition forderte Nachbesserung: Nach Ansicht von Marita Sehn (FDP) muss die Strafe bei Missbrauch auf 500.000 Euro angehoben werden. Die Verbraucherschutzbeauftragte der CDU, Ursula Heinen, forderte unter anderem ein Inkassoverbot, wenn Anbieter unseriöser Dienste von den Kunden Geld einfordern.

Bekämpft wird auch der Missbrauch von Dialern, die sich bislang oft vom Nutzer unbemerkt im Computer installieren und teure 0190-Nummern einwählen konnten. Vorgesehen ist künftig eine Registrierpflicht für solche Programme. Das Gesetz bedarf noch der Zustimmung des Bundesrates, es soll im Juli in Kraft treten. (dpa) / (anw/c't)


----------



## arwen (3 Juli 2003)

Für die bereits Geschädigten kommt das Gesetz leider zu spät. Aber besser als gar nicht !

arwen


----------



## Comedian1 (3 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @peanuts
> Der drumherum trapierte Firlefanz ist ganz klar ein Ablenkmanöver und der Preis steht relativ klein und farbig auf farbigem Hintergrund, welcher obendrüber ein kostenoses Download verspricht. Hier bewegen wir uns nur auf der rein zivilen Schiene - strafrechtlich ist hier nichts zu wollen - so hat es gestern ein Beamter der StA, gleich neben dem Löwenbräukeller bewertet. Hier sind nun Anwälte mit spitzer Feder gefragt, die die privaten Interessen ihres Mandanten ggü. dem Webmaster und Mainpean umsetzen.



Da bin ich Annas Meinung. Es ist keine Straftat. Es ist Bauernfängerei. Mehr aber auch nicht. Also: Das Zivilrecht ist gefragt (und das ist auch scharf).

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## peanuts (3 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich Annas Meinung. Es ist keine Straftat. Es ist Bauernfängerei. Mehr aber auch nicht. Also: Das Zivilrecht ist gefragt (und das ist auch scharf).
> 
> Gruß
> Comedian



Käme nicht evtl. ein Verstoss gegen das UWG in Frage?


----------



## technofreak (3 Juli 2003)

d.ax schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe das wird was ändern:
> Bundestag beschließt Schutz gegen Missbrauch von 0190-Nummern



siehe http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/030703_01.php

tf


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Juli 2003)

Aussage 1



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Und: Wir schließen mit dem Endkunden einen Vertrag zum Inkasso. Zum Glück nicht über den Contentkonsum.
> ......
> Gruß Tonno
> ...




Aussage 2

Und jetzt die AGB:


> Verbraucherinfo / AGB
> 
> Allgemeines
> 
> ...





Aussage 3



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Könnte es sein, dass sich die jeweiligen Aussagen gegenseitig ausschließen?

Inkasso - Vertrag – Zahlungssystem.

Könntest Du Dich auf eine festlegen oder gehört das zum Geschäftsgebahren immer die Variante zu wählen, bei der man am wenigsten damit zu tun hat?


----------



## Raimund (3 Juli 2003)

*thanatos-berlin*

 
@jurist,

das ist das Problem bei jedem Versuch von Weißwäsche:

Es bleiben immer Flecken zurück!

Gruss
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2003)

@tonnos-berlin;

Sorry, ich bin nicht "Achim", um das mal klarzustellen!   :lol:


----------



## technofreak (3 Juli 2003)

der-mit-dem-krull-tanzte schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ich bin nicht "Achim", um das mal klarzustellen!   :lol:


Aber Grüße von mir 
tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Juli 2003)

@Jurist:

Ja, ich komme mir auch vor, wie bei Robert Lembke.
Nach dem Hinweis mit dem Wallet tappe ich in diese Richtung:
Mainpean ist eine Bank...


----------



## technofreak (3 Juli 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich komme mir auch vor, wie bei Robert Lembke.


wer kriegt denn die Schweinderl?    
tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Juli 2003)

Wieviele Neins habe ich denn schon kassiert? Aber so ganz fair finde ich es nicht: Er hat nämlich nichts an die Tafel geschrieben. Vielleicht sollten wir auf jüdisches Poker umsteigen und er sagt an...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2003)

tf - Wiederholung gem. PN


			
				peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Käme nicht evtl. ein Verstoss gegen das UWG in Frage?


Beim UWG fehlen die Sanktionen - der § 1 UWG (Wettbewerbsverstoß) ist nicht strafbewährt. Hier kann man nur über die Abmahnschiene und in Sachen Schadenersatz zivil gegen vorgehen.
Bitte gern um Berichtigung, falls ich da etwas schief liegen sollte!


----------



## Comedian1 (4 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> tf - Wiederholung gem. PN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ausserdem müsste man geschäftlich in Konkurrenz zu dem Webmaster bzw Zahlungsportalanbieter stehen. Ist das nicht der Fall, fehlt es an der Klagebefugnis für eine Unterlassungsklage.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## medion1 (4 Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
wären die dialer seriös und nicht manipuliert, gäbe es die polemik nicht. wir alle wissen, dass das problem an der seriosität der dialer liegt. überwiegend sind sie so manipuliert, dass der nutzer die gefahr überhaupt nicht erkennt bzw. die beweise löschen sich von selbst. wenn ich die posten der beiden foren lese, bin sicher dass die dialer auf perfide art und weise manipuliert sind, um abzocke zu betreiben. es sei, dass alle beschädigten ... , was überhaupt nicht in frage kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2003)

medion1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> wären die dialer seriös und nicht manipuliert, gäbe es die polemik nicht. wir alle wissen, dass das problem an der seriosität der dialer liegt. überwiegend sind sie so manipuliert, dass der nutzer die gefahr überhaupt nicht erkennt bzw. die beweise löschen sich von selbst. wenn ich die posten der beiden foren lese, bin sicher dass die dialer auf perfide art und weise manipuliert sind, um abzocke zu betreiben. es sei, dass alle beschädigten ... , was überhaupt nicht in frage kommt.


Was heißt hier seriös? Es geht doch in erster Linie um das Anzeigen der Website - der Dialer selbst (in seiner heutigen Form) funktioniert nach bislang nicht widerlegten Erkenntnissen völlig FST-konform und das ist seriös. Die Diskussion bezieht sich derzeit eher auf die Bauernfängerei, wie das auch Comedian und die Münchener StA bewertet haben.
Zu beachten sei an dieser Stelle insbesondere, dass der heute verfügbare Dialer von Mainpean ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. Was sich vor einigen Monaten auf den Websites um Kazaa-Download abgespielt hat, muss bewiesen werden. Hier reichen für die Ermittlungen von gerichtsverwertbaren Beweisen die Stellungnahmen und Meinungen der Geschädigten oder kopierte Postings aus diversen Foren nicht aus! Nur unwiderlegbares Beweismaterial ist taugliches Beweismaterial.


----------



## Comedian1 (4 Juli 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> medion1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Webseite messe ich die Bedeutung einer Aufforderung zur Abgabe eines Angebots bei (also wie eine Zeitungsanzeige). Das konkrete Angebot steht auf dem Dialer (allerdings verborgen zwischen kostenlosen Angeboten). Ob der Webmaster vor einem halben Jahr die Leute ins Bockshorn gejagt hat kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich das Layout der Seite von damals genausowenig kenne, wie den Dialer, den er verwendet hat. Ich weiß nicht mal, ob der alte Dialer einer von Mainpean war oder nicht.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Juli 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Frage scheint mir falsch gestellt: Wer ist das schwer greifbare  .....


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Juli 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> medion1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Das "ordnungsgemäße " Funktionieren ist nicht immer gegeben. Es kann gegeben sein, muss aber nicht.



> Beweislastumkehr bei Dialer im Prozess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Juli 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte es sein, dass sich die jeweiligen Aussagen gegenseitig ausschließen?
> 
> Inkasso - Vertrag – Zahlungssystem.
> 
> Könntest Du Dich auf eine festlegen oder gehört das zum Geschäftsgebahren immer die Variante zu wählen, bei der man am wenigsten damit zu tun hat?



Ich habe einen ganz dumpfen Verdacht, womit wir es zu tun haben: http://theory.gsi.de/~vanhees/faq/physik/node5.html


----------



## technofreak (4 Juli 2003)

Mir schwebt da vor, die arme Katze durch was anders zu ersetzen und lange genug drin zu lassen .....
tf


----------



## medion1 (4 Juli 2003)

Hallo Gast,
gast schrieb:


> Was heißt hier seriös? Es geht doch in erster Linie um das Anzeigen der Website - der Dialer selbst (in seiner heutigen Form) funktioniert nach bislang nicht widerlegten Erkenntnissen völlig FST-konform und das ist seriös. Die Diskussion bezieht sich derzeit eher auf die Bauernfängerei, wie das auch Comedian und die Münchener StA bewertet haben.
> Zu beachten sei an dieser Stelle insbesondere, dass der heute verfügbare Dialer von Mainpean ordnungsgemäß funktioniert. Was sich vor einigen Monaten auf den Websites um Kazaa-Download abgespielt hat, muss bewiesen werden. Hier reichen für die Ermittlungen von gerichtsverwertbaren Beweisen die Stellungnahmen und Meinungen der Geschädigten oder kopierte Postings aus diversen Foren nicht aus! Nur unwiderlegbares Beweismaterial ist taugliches Beweismaterial.


wäre die web-seite ordnungsgemäß gestaltet, wäre ich nicht dabei. der webmaster hat die seite seit 03.05.03 schon 4mal umgestaltet.
wäre der dialer von mainpean "seriös", hätte er die verbindung heimlich nicht aufgebaut, 3mal unterbrochen und wieder aufgebaut (ohne mein zutun).
gruss medion1


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2003)

@medion1
...Du lässt ja überhaupt nicht locker - das mit der Katze ist genau das, was ich auch befürchte. Doch den Beweis hierfür musst leider Du antreten. Der Webmaster behauptet in Deinem Fall, dass er dieses oder jenes Produkt angewendet hatte - jetzt ist es an Dir zu belegen, das alles ganz anders war. Bei den Verbindungen, die Du mir vorgelegt hattest, hast Du gute Chancen, dass das Berliner Beschwerdemangement greift und Du von denen ein Zugeständnis erhältst. Immerhin lagen die Einwahlen teilweise unter einer Minute und da kann man den zur Verfügung stehenden Service (für 1 Stunde) nicht zweckentspechend nutzen - das sieht auch Mainpean so. Dass sich der Dialer automatisch eingewählt hatte und plötzlich wieder abschaltete, ist von Dir aus nur eine Behauptung, die entsprechend bewiesen werden muß.
Übrigens - Gast/Anonymus war ich heute morgen, bin nicht eingeloggt gewesen.


----------



## tonnos-berlin (4 Juli 2003)

medion1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gast,
> gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schon ein fetter Hund. Unser Dialer baut Verbindungen heimlich auf? Und unterbricht auch noch heimlich?
> Also diese Aussage halte ich für sehr sehr gewagt. Da hätte ich schon gerne mal mehr Infos zu. Bis dahin halte ich diese Sache für Verleumdung und Vortäuschung einer Straftat. Also: Beweise her oder man verstumme.
> 
> Gruß Tonno (kopfschüttelnd)


Wenn man diese Antworten liest, kommen mir immer zwei Aphorismen in den Kopf:
http://home.t-online.de/home/wspiegel/kurs/morgenstern.htm


> Und er kommt zu dem Ergebnis:
> Nur ein Traum war das Erlebnis.
> Weil, so schließt er messerscharf,
> "nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf."


http://www.ish.com/___1047479287946.html


> Niemand kann den sprichwörtlichen Pudding an die Wand nageln


Jupp


----------



## tonnos-berlin (4 Juli 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Aussage 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne so arbeiten wir nicht. Also ich versuch es nochmal. Ist ja auch wirklich nicht ganz einfach zu verstehen. Das meine ich jetzt nicht ironisch.

Mainpean ist zum 1. Zahlungsportalanbieter für Kunden mit Fremdcontent (Nicht von uns produziert und auch nicht bei uns gehostet). Also Zugangs.- und ZahlungsProvider. Damit nicht für den Fremdcontent verantwortlich (Wie z.b. T-Online/DTAG auch nicht)
zum 2. haben wir auch eigenen Content. Wird bei uns produziert und gehostet. Dafür sind wir nach TDG auch verantwortlich.

Mit "Inkasso" meine ich natürlich nur die Abrechnung der entstandenen Verbindungsgebühren. Kein MahnInkasso. Das machen andere für uns.

Die Nutzung des Internetangebotes (wie im Dialer zu lesen) beinhaltet das zur "Verfügungstellen" des Zugangs zum Fremd oder EigenContent. Also die Nutzung des "Wallets" . Da sind wir Vertragspartner.
Noch mal das Visabeispiel. Visa hat einen Vertrag mit dem Endkunden (Dialernutzer) UND mit dem Händler (z.B. Kaisers/Contentanbieter).
Visa sogt dafür, dass das Geld vom Endkunden zum Händler fließt. Visa ist aber nicht Verantworlich für das Angebot von Kaiser. Wenn die Milch schlecht ist, bitte zu Kaisers und nicht zu Visa.

Sooo. 

Gruß Tonno

PS: Es macht mir wirklich Spaß hier zu diskutieren. Endlich mal Leute die etwas von der Materie verstehen. Das war wieder keine Ironie !!


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Das ist schon ein fetter Hund. Unser Dialer baut Verbindungen heimlich auf? Und unterbricht auch noch heimlich?
> Also diese Aussage halte ich für sehr sehr gewagt. Da hätte ich schon gerne mal mehr Infos zu. Bis dahin halte ich diese Sache für Verleumdung und Vortäuschung einer Straftat. Also: Beweise her oder man verstumme.
> 
> Gruß Tonno (kopfschüttelnd)



Ich glaube, Tonno Du solltest einmal bei Deinen Webmaster Nachilfe im Programmieren von "Dialer-Begleitprogrammen" nehmen.  Der von Dir hergestellt Dialer kann noch so "seriös" sein, wenn er aber über Quelltext von aussen beim Runterladen bereits die Befehle mitbekommt, dann läuft das so ab, dass Dir vom Kopfschütteln ganz schwindelig wird.
Frag einmal nach. Auch das BSI kennt mittlerweile solche Fälle.


Vorsichtig wie eine Behörde nun mal formuliert: Es steht auf 
http://www.bsi.bund.de/taskforce/dialer.htm


*Leider gibt es dabei auch eine ganze Reihe von betrügerischen Anbietern, die versuchen, unbemerkt einen solchen Dialer bei ihrem "Opfer" zu installieren.*

Soo jetzt etwa auch das Bundesamt für die Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik schweigen, wie Du das von Medion1 verlangst?


----------



## tonnos-berlin (4 Juli 2003)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na solange nur Aphorismen im Kopf sind kann ja wenigstens nichts weh tun. Mal im ernst: Das ist nicht ernst gemeint oder?

Gruß Tonno (@ Jupp ieses Posting  hat gerade den Erdmittelpunkt durchschlagen in Punkto Niveau)


----------



## tonnos-berlin (4 Juli 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ja sein das es solche Dialer gibt. Dem wiederspreche ich doch auch garnicht. Aber es geht doch hier um unseren Dialer oder? Ich spreche hier doch nicht für die Welt.
Es gibt ja auch Bankräuber. Aber sind jetzt alle Menschen dann auch gleich Bankräuber. Diese Vergleiche finde ich immer etwas kopflos: Es gibt böse Dialer -> Also ist Deiner auch böse.......

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Ne so arbeiten wir nicht. Also ich versuch es nochmal. Ist ja auch wirklich nicht ganz einfach zu verstehen. Das meine ich jetzt nicht ironisch.
> 
> ...




So das habe ich jetzt glaube ich wenigstens verstanden. Wird sich gleich zeigen, ob es so ist.

M arbeitet, wie das Buchhaltungsbüro, das für einen Handwerker die Stundenzettel zusammenrechnet und daraus Rechnungen produziert. Das wäre vergleichbar zu dem, was M. als Inkasso bezeichnet.

Dabei werden die Rechnungen aber auch für eigene Leistungen erstellt.

Das heißt, ein großer Handwerker erstellt in der eigen Buchhaltung die Rechnung für eigene Leistungen und für fremde Leistungen eines anderen Handwerkers.

Weshalb muss ich aber dann mit Euch einen Vertrag über die fremde Leistung schließen. Weshalb macht ihr das nicht in Euren AGBs deutlich.
Wenn Ihr aber nur die "Rechnungen" für fremde Leistungen erstellt, weshalb zieht ihr dann auch das Geld ein.

Weshalb zieht ihr Euch nicht sofort zurück,wenn die Leistung des fremden Anbieters strittig wird?

Du siehst Deine Antworten haben mehr Fragen aufgeworfen, als beantwortet.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2003)

@tonno,
ich bin kein computerexperte und kann nur für mich sprechen. wie auch immer du behauptest, ist es so bei mir gelaufen. dafür gibt es zeugen. hätte ich gewusst, dass ich mit dialer zu tun habe, hätte ich sofort alles dokumentiert (besonders die betrügerische webseite) und anzeige erstattet. leider erst nach 3,5 wochen mit der rechnung habe ich erfahren was da überhaupt geschehen ist. ich habe unter anderen den name "mainpean Highspeed" fefunden. ich glaube, dass mainpean mir beweisen muss, dass der dialer zu der zeit "seriös" war.

@jurist
danke für die uterstützung. ehrlich gesagt, die behauptungen von anna und tonno, dass das alles seriös und legal sei, gehen mir schon langsam an den keks. :evil:


----------



## medion1 (4 Juli 2003)

hi, sorry, der gast bin ich. habe vergessen mich anzumelden.
gruss. medion1


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Juli 2003)

@ tonnos-berlin


Noch eine Frage: Verwechselst Du Innen und Aussenverhältnis bei Verträgen? Im Aussenverhältnis tritt nämlich Dein Laden auf. Er bedient sich im Innenverhältnis bei der Erfüllung eines oder mehrer Subunternehmen.

Im in dem Handwerksbild zu bleiben: Der Generalunternehmen haftet im Aussenverhältnis auch für den Pfusch seiner Subunternehmer. Er kann sich zwar im Innenverhältnis vom Subunternehmer freistellen lassen. 

Diese Freistellung kann er aber nicht auf das Aussenverhältnis übertragen, von wegen bei Einwände gegen den Inhalt wenden Sie sich bitte an ..... 
Denn ich habe damit nichtszu tun.
Ich will nur ihr Geld aus einem Vertrag.
Nein haften mag ich nicht ...
Ich picke nur die Rosinen aus dem Kuchen.


----------



## peanuts (4 Juli 2003)

@tonno

Äussere dich doch bitte mal zu diesem Sachverhalt:



```
MessageFrom: FST e.V. [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, March 20, 2002 3:48 PM
To: peanuts
Subject: FST

      Ihr Zeichen, Ihre Nachricht vomUnser Zeichen, unsere Nachricht vomTelefon  
            Datum
   
       B-xxx
      0190 880 460     01805 78 33 78 0,12 Euro/Min.     20. März 2002

Sehr geehrter Herr peanuts,
 
bevor wir zu dem von uns überprüften Anwahlprogramm im Einzelnen Stellung 
nehmen, möchten wir nochmals ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass wir die 
Anwahlprogramme ausschließlich anhand unserer vereinsinternen Vorschriften, dem 
Verhaltenskodex, überprüfen und dass diese Überprüfung ohne Gewähr erfolgt und 
auch keine unmittelbare zivil- oder strafrechtliche Auswirkung hat. Ziel des FST 
e.V. ist es, zum Schutze der Verbraucher einen einheitlichen Standard bei der 
Bewerbung und Nutzung von Telefonmehrwertdiensten zu erreichen und dafür Sorge 
zu tragen, dass nicht verhaltenskodexkonforme Angebote geändert werden.
 
 
In der Sache selbst teilen wir mit, dass wir am 01.01.2002 das Anwahlprogramm 
blond.exe / 38  kB überprüft haben.
Hierbei wurden folgende Feststellungen getroffen:
 
  Fehlende Servicerufnummer (in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit den 
  Bestätigungsfeldern) im Einwahlfenster 
  Keine doppelte Tarifbestätigung 
  Ein Weitersurfen ist möglich 
  Fehlende Jugendzugangskontrolle 
  Fehlender Löschhinweis 
 
Die Beschwerdestelle des FST e.V. hat über diese Angelegenheit in ihrer Sitzung 
am 14.02.2002 beraten und entschieden, dem Anbieter der Servicerufnummer eine 
rüge auszusprechen. Weiter wurde er aufgefordert eine Geldbuße an eine 
gemeinnützige Einrichtung zu zahlen.
 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
i.A.
 
xxx
Geschäftsstelle FST e.V.
```


----------



## tonnos-berlin (4 Juli 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ tonnos-berlin
> 
> 
> Noch eine Frage: Verwechselst Du Innen und Aussenverhältnis bei Verträgen? Im Aussenverhältnis tritt nämlich Dein Laden auf. Er bedient sich im Innenverhältnis bei der Erfüllung eines oder mehrer Subunternehmen.
> ...



Na nicht ganz so. Wir behalten das Geld ja nicht. Es ist Fremdgeld. Wir ziehen es nur ein. Das ist unsere Leistung gegenüber unserer Vertragspartner. Fast das gleiche Vertraggebilde ergibt sich aus dem Verhältniss zwischen uns und z.B. der Telekom. Telekom kassiert, gibt uns unseren Teil inkl. den des Partners und wir geben das Geld weiter.
Nach Deiner Meinung müsste ja dann auch die Telekom verantworlich sein für die Inhalte. Das ist aber dünnes Eis. 
Nochmal. Ich bin auch kein Jurist. Dafür haben wir ja Spezialisten. Ich finde die Zusammenhänge garnicht soooo schwierig. Allerdings muss man das ja auch erst mal einem Richter erklären können.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Juli 2003)

@ tonnos-berlin


Jetzt kommen wir der Sache näher. Bei der Telekom bezahle ich immer nur Transportkosten.

In meinen Fall will nexnet Transportkosten und Entgelt für den Inhalt.

Wenn es bei Euch so ist, dass ihr "fremdes" Geld verwaltet, als "fremde" Forderung abrechnet, warum zum Teufel wollt Ihr unbedingt, dass man mit Euch einen Vertrag abschließt ( nachzlesen in den AGB´s M vertreten durch Dich).

Warum halst ihr Euch das nur auf. Wenn Ihr Transport und Ware anbietet, dann kann man Euch auch entgegenhalten, dass die Ware schlecht ist.

Wenn irgend ein durchgeknallter Webmaster Euren Dialer durch Quelltext manipuliert, dann ist mit Euch kein Vertrag zustandegekommen und dann tragt Ihr das Risiko.

Ich kann Euch ja verstehen, die Content-Anbieter sind vertraglich gesehen ein weit größeres Risiko als einige renitenten Kunden. Dort wäre in jedem Fall nichts zu holen.

Aber wenn Ihr nur Abrechnung macht und dafür eine fee bekommt, dann wäre es doch einfacher, wenn Ihr bei Problemen sofort die Hände hebt und sagt, damit wollen wir nichts zutun haben, soll doch der Content-Anbieter sehen, wie er an das Geld kommt.  Ich kann es Dir sagen, weshalb Ihr das nicht macht: Euer wirtschaftliches Interesse ist nicht nur auf das Abrechnen ausgelegt, sondern auch daran, dass Ihr relativ genau wisst, worum es geht und dass Ihr ganz gut davon lebt, dass die Webmaster Sauereien betreiben.

Du glaubts es nicht. Gleich kommt der Beleg:


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Juli 2003)

*Architekt Tonno?*



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt darf ich dann mal:

Kann man sagen, es entspricht etwa dem Verhältnis Bauherr - Architekt - Bauunternehmer?

Der Architekt wäre hierbei Tonno und seine Truppe (wertungsneutral gemeint im Moment). 

Er schließt eigene Verträge mit dem Bauherren (PC-Nutzer) auf eigene Rechnung *für eigene Leistung* (Planung - Bauüberwachung etc = eigener Content, eigener Dialer). 
Gleichzeitig beauftragt er *im Namen und für Rechnung* des Bauherrn (PC-Users) den Bauunternehmer mit dessen Leistung; dies tut er, weil er präziser die Wünsche des Bauherrn definieren kann (und auch hierfür Geld vom Bauherrn erhält).

Aber: Bei Tonno würde der Architekt dann auch das Inkasso der Bauunternehmerkosten übernehmen, also nicht nur (was er tut) dessen Rechnungen auf Richtigkeit prüfen (!) und dem Bauherrn zur Zahlung weiterleiten, sondern vom Bauherrn die entsprechende Zahlung an sich (Architekt/Tonno) verlangen (ggf. gerichtlich), um den Bauherrn zu zahlen (was kein mir bekannter Architekt tut).

Mal ne Frage: Wieso eigentlich treiben es die Architekten *nicht* so?

Ich denke, aus gutem Grund.

2. Frage: Warum also die hier streitgegenständlichen Firmen??

KatzenHai


----------



## tonnos-berlin (4 Juli 2003)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> @tonno
> 
> Äussere dich doch bitte mal zu diesem Sachverhalt:
> 
> ...




Am 1.1.2002 ?

Das finde ich wirklich wieder spannend. Vor vielen Jahren hat die FST sogar Feiertags gearbeitet. Den Dialer hätte ich dann gerne mal für eigene Tests und Gutachten...... 
Einfach mal per Mail an mich.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (4 Juli 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ tonnos-berlin
> 
> 
> Jetzt kommen wir der Sache näher. Bei der Telekom bezahle ich immer nur Transportkosten.
> ...



Ne auch wieder nicht. Wir sind auch Nummerinhaber, nicht der Webmaster. Damit hat der Kunde eine Möglichkeit sich direkt an uns zu wenden. Wir stellen uns eigendlich doch ganz transparent dar oder? 
Und wenn irgendein Webmaster einen Quelltext manipuliert oder sogar den Dialer an sich ändert, bekommt er ne ganze Tüte voller Ärger mit uns. Wäre nicht der erste.
Nicht nur einfach Account gesperrt und Geld eingefroren. Ne . Auch noch mindestens ne Abmahnung und/oder ein Verfahren. Garantiert. Solche Beispiele bitte auch an mich. 


Gruß Tonno


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2003)

Der Hinweis auf den Kodex



> II. Spezielle Dienste
> 
> 1.
> Dienste mit der Zielgruppe Minderjährige
> ...



zeigt Wirkung.

Erstens ist da das beredete Schweigen zu diesem Thema und zweitens ist der Drecksdialer "kazaa.exe" recht fleissig "entschärft" worden, was die Fixierung auf die Zielgruppe Minderjährige betrifft. Worte wie "Pop, Techno" usw. tauchen nicht mehr auf.

Wenn die sogenannten seriösen Geschäftsleute selbst unsicher werden, ob sie nicht zu dreist lügen, hat man zuverlässig den "Nerv" getroffen.

Der Kodex sagt ganz klar aus:

1. Die Höchstgrenze bei Angeboten für Minderjährigen beträgt 5 Euro pro Verbindung.

2. Minderjährige müssen immer vorher darauf hingewiesen werden, dass sie die Erlaubnis der Eltern einholen müssen, bevor sie kostenpflichtige (max. 5 Euro pro Einwahl!) Inhalte abrufen wollen.

Das gehört in jeden Widerspruch gegen diesen Dreck.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## peanuts (4 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Am 1.1.2002 ?
> 
> Das finde ich wirklich wieder spannend. Vor vielen Jahren hat die FST sogar Feiertags gearbeitet. Den Dialer hätte ich dann gerne mal für eigene Tests und Gutachten......
> Einfach mal per Mail an mich.
> ...



Nu reg dich nicht uebers Datum auf, das kann auch ein Tippfehler sein. Den Dialer kann ich dir leider nicht ueberlassen, solange Painmean/Telebumm meint, von mir Geld eintreiben zu muessen.


----------



## Devilfrank (4 Juli 2003)

Irgendwie zerfasert die ganze Diskussion hier.
@Tonno
Kommen wir doch mal zu den Grundlagen zurück.
Nach den Mainpean- AGB wird ein Vertrag geschlossen. Was für ein Vertrag, wird schon mal nicht näher bezeichnet. Allerdings erklärt es sich von selbst, da in den AGB ausgeführt wird, dass ein Angebot unterbreitet wird. Daraus folgend ist das ein gegenseitiger Schuldvertrag nach BGB. Angebot - Annahme - Vertragsschluss. Eine Partei schuldet die Leistung, die andere die Zahlung.
Die geschuldete Leistung ist die Bereitstellung der Dialersoftware und das Zustandekommen der Verbindung über eine Mehrwertnummer. Der Vertragspartner schuldet die pauschalen oder Minutenpreise. Dieser Vertrag existiert unabhängig des übertragenen Contents.
Soweit die Mainpean-Theorie der hier betrachteten AGB.
Jetzt schauen wir uns das mal richtig an.
Der Vertrag, der hier geschlossen wird, kann nicht losgelöst vom Content betrachtet werden. Wörtlich steht in den AGB auch drin: 
"Die Nutzung des Angebotes über die von uns gestellte Einwahlsoftware..."
Glasklar wird der Vertrag zur Nutzung des Angebotes, also des Contents, geschlossen. Entspricht die geschuldete Leistung jedoch nicht dem offerierten Angebot, ist dieser Vertrag nichtig oder von Anfang an unwirksam zu stellen. 
Wenn wir uns jetzt die beworbenen Angebote ansehen, wird fast immer ein Angebot unterbreitet, das schlussendlich nicht eingehalten wird. Beispiel: Kazaa-Gedöns. Es wird angeboten, Kazaa-Lite zu downloaden, in Wirklichkeit wird der Stardialer gedownloaded, um dann kostenpflichtig auf einer "Hilfeseite" zu Kazaa zu landen (s. Screenshot)
Das Angebot entspricht also in keiner Weise der erbrachten Leistung. Die Vertragsgrundlage des Angebotes ist also nicht mehr gegeben. 
Mainpean ist jedoch der Vertragspartner, nach den eigenen AGB. Und somit kann sie in einem derart gelagerten Fall nicht auf der Erfüllung des Vertrages bestehen.

So, jetzt Du!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Juli 2003)

Das passt sowieso vorne und hinten nicht... Das Angebot findet sich nicht auf dem Dialer und auch nicht in den versteckten AGB im Dialer. Dort erfährt man lediglich, dass Mainpean den Dialer verwenden möchte, um mit Dir einen Vertrag zu schließen. Worin Deine Leistung besteht und wie sie abgegolten wird, ist zwar klar umrissen, aber über die Gegenleistung erfährst Du so gut wie nichts. Eingeschränkt durch die AGB erfährst Du lediglich, dass es sich um eine Dienstleistung handeln soll, deren Widerrufsrecht nach § 312d Abs. 4 BGB einschränkbar ist.

http://pay.stardialer.de/pay-now/agb.php
Folgst Du diesem Link, der in den AGB angegeben wird, ist die Verwirrung noch größer. Laut AGB im Dialer folgt man diesem Link, um die AGB noch einmal runterladen zu können. Allerdings steht da jetzt doch was anderes...
Zum Beispiel das hier:


> Verbraucherinformationen und Nutzungsinformationen
> I. Allgemeines
> Mit der Nutzung der Zahlungsbedingungen akzeptieren Sie nachfolgende AGB.
> Diese AGB sowie die Nutzung der Dienste bestimmen sich nach deutschem Recht.
> ...



Vollends verstehe ich jetzt nicht mehr, wer dann nun was anbietet. Offensichtlich bietet Mainpean ja unter anderem die Inhalte der Webmaster an, die dort unter Vertrag stehen. Tonno hat ja in einem Posting dahin verwiesen: http://faq.mainpean.de/content/provider.php


> Die Verantwortlichkeit der Diensteanbieter für Inhalte ist in § 9 TDG geregelt:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> "(1) Diensteanbieter sind für *fremde Informationen*, die sie in einem Kommunikationsnetz übermitteln oder zu denen sie den Zugang zur Nutzung vermitteln, nicht verantwortlich sind, sofern sie
> 
> ...



Nachvollziehbar ist das ja, wenn es sich um einen normalen Provider handelt. Wie schaut das denn bei Mainpean aus? Zum einen scheint Mainpean selbst ja genau die Inhalte anzubieten, die angeblich fremd sein sollen. Zum anderen stoße ich mich gehörig daran, dass es Mainpean frei steht, einen Vertrag mit den Webmastern abzuschließen oder auch nicht. Handelt es sich da wirklich um fremde Inhalte?


----------



## Devilfrank (5 Juli 2003)

Meiner Rede Sinn. Das Vertragsverhältnis entsteht mit der Mainpean. Das ganze Gedöns hintendran interessiert überhaupt nicht. Was die Mainpean an wen wie weitervermittelt oder auch nicht, spielt keine Rolle. Das ist deren Innenverhältnis im Rahmen des Vertrages. Als Analogie könnte hier der Subunternehmer bei einem Bauträger oder Fuhrunternehmen herhalten.
Mainpean bietet ergo einen Content an, der nur unter Nutzung der zur Verfügung gestellten Abrechnungssoftware (Dialer) abgerufen werden kann.
Insofern ist das nichts anderes als der Premiumbereich von T-Online. Ohne jetzt T-Online auf die gleiche Stufe stellen zu wollen.  
Aber auch da kann man über ein spezielles Programm (COPAS-Client) Premiuminhalte abrufen.


----------



## Comedian1 (5 Juli 2003)

Vor ein paar Monaten hat das LG Nürnberg - Fürth entschieden, dass derjenige, der eine Forderung aus Inanspruchnahme von Mehrwertdiensten geltend macht, die Beweislast dafür trägt, dass sein Vertragspartner die Mehrwertleistung erbracht hat und den Preis vor der Anwahl genannt hat.

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgnfuerth270303.htm

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## tonnos-berlin (5 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor ein paar Monaten hat das LG Nürnberg - Fürth entschieden, dass derjenige, der eine Forderung aus Inanspruchnahme von Mehrwertdiensten geltend macht, die Beweislast dafür trägt, dass sein Vertragspartner die Mehrwertleistung erbracht hat und den Preis vor der Anwahl genannt hat.
> 
> http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgnfuerth270303.htm
> 
> ...



Na das ist ja einfach. TrafficLog und MachineID zeigt uns genau den Sachverhalt. Natürlich werden die Daten nur zum Abrechnen verwaltet. Aber ein Gericht könnte uns zur Herausgabe verpflichten. Sprich: Mit welchem Dialer (VersionsID) wurde Traffic erzeugt. Wenn der Endkunde mehrere MB gezogen hat, ist ein Wiederspruch unmöglich.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (5 Juli 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hinweis auf den Kodex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na da wird ja bestimmt bald Höchstrichterlich entschieden. Mal sehen wo der "Dreck" dann steht.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Comedian1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch...


----------



## Comedian1 (5 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Comedian1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben - das ist einfach. Der Betreiber der Mehrwertnummer konnte aber nicht mal den Dialer vorlegen, der konkret zur Anwahl verwendet wurde. 

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2003)

Eine Kleinlichkeiten zum Thema:

Der Bezug auf § 312d Abs. 4 BGB sieht falsch aus, Abs. 3 würde besser passen.

Auch die Pauschaldialer verweisen auf http://pay.stardialer.de/pay-now/agb.php und dort steht explizit:



> 8. Die Kosten für die Übertragung der Inhalte werden zwischen dem Anbieter und Ihnen vereinbart und minutengenau abgerechnet. Die Bezahlung erfolgt über die Mainpean GmbH und angeschlossene Zahlungssystem-Betreiber. Aus technischen Gründen sind die Kosten bei der Abrechnung über die Telefonrechnung immer € 1,86 pro Minute.



Kann sich ein Opfer nicht auf diesen Passus beziehen und eine Abrechnung, wenn er die Forderung nicht vollständig abwehren kann, auf Basis dieser oft günstigeren Berechnung verlangen?

Weiter heisst es dort:



> 10. Die Installation der Einwahlsoftware und/oder der Zugriff auf die angebotenen Internet-Inhalte ist untersagt, wenn der User nicht mindestens 18 Jahre alt ist.



Wie sieht das denn juristisch aus? Gemäß AGB dürfen Minderjährige diese Einwahlsoftware nicht nutzen, obwohl sie in vielen Fällen ganz klar die Zielgruppe der falschen Werbung sind.

Lässt sich hier nicht ein Versäumnis des Anbieters ableiten, die verbotene Nutzung durch Minderjährige nicht deutlicher angezeigt oder durch technische Massnahmen verhindert zu haben?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Na das ist ja einfach. TrafficLog und MachineID zeigt uns genau den Sachverhalt.



Aus meiner Sicht fehlt da das Wesentliche: Der User muss den Vertrag angenommen haben.

Das von mir hier gebrachte Praxisbeispiel zeigt, dass auch der Sternwähler ferngesteuert und manipuliert werden kann.

Generell können Dialereinwahlen vielfältig technisch manipuliert werden.

Neben der Einwilligung des Users müssen auch die erforderlichen Informationen über das Geschäft vorher ganz klar gebracht werden.

Das Dialerlayout ist beliebig veränderbar, wie hier eindruckvoll gezeigt wurde, und es kann eben so falsch und irreführend sein, dass vermutlich auch kein gültiger Vertrag zustande kommt bei Personen, die diesen Täuschungen erlegen sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Comedian1 (5 Juli 2003)

Mich würde mal die Meinung von Mainpean zu diesem Artikel interessieren:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/9483/0/drucken

Die Bewerbung des Produkts (Freecall-Nummer und dann kommt doch ein Dialer) ist schon dubios...

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Endkunde mehrere MB gezogen hat, ist ein Wiederspruch unmöglich.


Man muß auch mal ganz deutlich sagen: das ist so ja in Ordnung.

Wer bewusst eine Leistung in Anspruch nimmt, soll auch dafür zahlen.

Allerdings gibts halt immer noch Menschen, die unfreiwillig zu "Kunden" werden...


----------



## Comedian1 (5 Juli 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Kunden von Mainpean mögen sich schon verdeutlichen, dass es leicht möglich ist, den Traffic nachzuweisen. Bei uns hat mal ein IT-Mensch eines Vertragspartners behauptet, wir würden seit Wochen die WAN-Strecke zu ihm mit Verkehr blockieren. Die Netztechnik hat ihre Logs und die Messungen des Traffics (die ständig stattfinden) aus dem Hut gezaubert. Daraus hat sich genau das Gegenteil ergeben. Der Vertragspartner war selbst schuld. Die Screenshots und die Stellungnahme der Netztechnik habe ich selbst gelesen. War eindeutig. Wir wären fast unter den Tisch geflogen vor Lachen.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Juli 2003)

@ tonnos-berlin


Ich habe etwas für Dich. Um es gleich vorweg klarzustellen, das ist nicht von Mainpean.



> Sonderaktion für Webmaster
> 
> Derzeit ist nur die Anmeldung für unser Pauschaldialer System möglich, wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.
> 
> ...




Auf Deinen Kommentar freue ich mich.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2003)

meine ältere schwester (25) hat seit einem halben jahr einen pc (absoluter newbie) und seit ca. 2 monaten internet. neulich hat ihr ein arbeitskollege von kazaa lite erzählt, darauf hat sie die adresse h**p://www.kaazalight.de eingeben und sich dort einen dialer gefangen (7,50 EUR/M) auf den dialer wird hingewiesen und bla bla ... ist halt der klassiche Mainpean dialer, da sie aber keine ahnung hatte und das KOSTENLOSE kazaa lite downloaden wollte - ist sie meiner meinung nach übel reingelegt wurden.

sie war ganze weile drin und es geht bestimmt um viel kohle und da sie stundentin ist, ist sie jetzt total fertig mit die nerven... was kann sie machen? hat sie ne chance das sie wenigsten nur die hälfte zahlt (müssten ca 400EUR sein)?

*[Virenscanner: LInk "entlinkt"]*


----------



## Devilfrank (7 Juli 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie zerfasert die ganze Diskussion hier.
> @Tonno
> Kommen wir doch mal zu den Grundlagen zurück.
> Nach den Mainpean- AGB wird ein Vertrag geschlossen. Was für ein Vertrag, wird schon mal nicht näher bezeichnet. Allerdings erklärt es sich von selbst, da in den AGB ausgeführt wird, dass ein Angebot unterbreitet wird. Daraus folgend ist das ein gegenseitiger Schuldvertrag nach BGB. Angebot - Annahme - Vertragsschluss. Eine Partei schuldet die Leistung, die andere die Zahlung.
> ...




Hallo? Tonno?
So, jetzt Du...spielst Du nicht mehr mit?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo? Tonno?
> So, jetzt Du...spielst Du nicht mehr mit?



A.R. wird noch anderes zu tun haben.  :argue:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Juli 2003)

Gestern ist wieder eine nette Mail hier aufgeschlagen:


> !!! TEST ZUGANG !!!
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Ihr Test Zugang wurde soeben eingerichtet.
> 
> ...



Der Stardialer wird von der IP-Adresse 62.93.211.100 heruntergeladen und schaut so aus:




Ich frage mich gerade, was für ein Angebot das sein könnte und worin die Gegenleistung besteht, wenn sich eine arme Seele dort einwählt. Was hat die nicht wirklich angezogene Frau mit "Krankmachen" zu tun? Die IP-Adresse gibt mir auch zu denken, weil der Dialer ja offensichtlich nicht von einem Mainpean-Server heruntergeladen wird. Klasse finde ich auch die Möglichkeit, sich aus dem "Newsletter" auszutragen. Das geschieht hier und ganz ohne E-Mail-Adresse: http://62.93.211.100/abmeldung.htm


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Juli 2003)

Gestern ist wieder eine nette Mail hier aufgeschlagen:


> !!! TEST ZUGANG !!!
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Ihr Test Zugang wurde soeben eingerichtet.
> 
> ...



Der Stardialer wird von der IP-Adresse 62.93.211.100 heruntergeladen.
Ich frage mich gerade, was für ein Angebot das sein könnte und worin die Gegenleistung besteht, wenn sich eine arme Seele dort einwählt. Was hat die nicht wirklich angezogene Frau mit "Krankmachen" zu tun? Besteht das Angebot doch eher in Armmachen statt Krankmachen? Die IP-Adresse gibt mir auch zu denken, weil der Dialer ja offensichtlich nicht von einem Mainpean-Server heruntergeladen wird. Klasse finde ich auch die Möglichkeit, sich aus dem "Newsletter" auszutragen. Das geschieht hier und ganz ohne E-Mail-Adresse: http://62.93.211.100/abmeldung.htm


----------



## Comedian1 (8 Juli 2003)

Soweit ich weiss kann man deutsche Spammer abmahnen:

http://www.burat.de/E-Mail_Spam/hauptteil_e-mail_spam.html

Unsere Leute sind von Mails mit 'Krankmachen', 'Abmahnung', 'Kündigung' immer sehr begeistert. Besonders die Rechtsabteilung, wenn es deutsche Spammer sind.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Juli 2003)

Wen nehme ich denn dann auf Unterlassung in Anspruch? Mainpean? Die McCrazy-GbR? Den Inhaber der IP-Adresse? Alle drei?
Nach der Tonno-Aussage, dass der Mainpean-Dialer angeblich nicht manipulierbar sei interessiert mich am meisten, wie er das sicherstellen kann, wenn ich das Ding von einer fremden Domain runterlade...


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Wen nehme ich denn dann auf Unterlassung in Anspruch? Mainpean? Die McCrazy-GbR? Den Inhaber der IP-Adresse? Alle drei?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Bei mir landete in letzter Zeit wieder ziemlich viel Stardialer-Spam, den ich brav an Mainpean weiterleitete und vom Autoresponder der "Rechtsabteilung" gräßlich gequotet zurückbekam. Die beworbenen Downloadlinks auf dem Mainpean-Server funktionieren aber nach wie vor und eine Antwort des Richterleins kam auch nicht. Ich bin jetzt kein Jurist, aber für mich sieht das so aus, als ob Mainpean diese Spammer durch das Nichtabschalten nach Beschwerden aktiv unterstützt. Muß erst die Telco wieder aktiv werden und per Abmahnung oder Abschaltung von Mainpeans Einwahlnummern dieses Treiben beenden? Ach ja, einer der Accounts ist natürlich ein "Krankmachen", um beim Thema zu bleiben.

Offensichtlich waren ARs Aussagen nach der Spamwelle des letzten Jahres nichts als heiße Luft. Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn gewisse "Spezis" demnächst bei der IBSpamming AG oder so auftauchen und danach von AR ganz groß der Rauswurf bei Mainpean verkündet wird. Alles schon mal dagewesen und die IBSpamming ist in Stettin wie auch eine Mainpean-Niederlassung...


----------



## tonnos-berlin (9 Juli 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Doc, lass es. Wir verkünden Dir keine Rauswürfe. Warum auch.
Dazu bist Du einfach zu klein UND vor allem unwichtig.
Mainpean hat ne Niederlassung in Stettin? Was wissen die Polen und sagen es uns nicht?  :lol: 

Tonno
(War 3 Tage unterwegs, deshalb die kurze Funkstille)


----------



## Comedian1 (9 Juli 2003)

Böse Zungen behaupten, die Mainpean hätte Server in Polen



> Manche dt. Firmen haben sich besonders hervorgetan. Die Mainpean GmbH hat ihre Dialer in Polen auf einem Server und die Abrechnung für ihre Kunden erfolgt aus der Schweiz über die IBS Clearing AG.  Genaueres gibt es bei DocSnyder



www.symlink.ch/kolumnen/02/11/21/0923254.shtml+mainpean+polen&hl=de&ie=UTF-8]Mainpean Polen[/URL]

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## tonnos-berlin (9 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Böse Zungen behaupten, die Mainpean hätte Server in Polen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na das sind aber ganz böse Zungen mit ganz bösen Menschen dran (Bestimmt von Mitbewerbern bezahlt). Ich habe noch nicht einen einzigen Mainpean-Dialer von einem polnischen Server gesehen. Wer mir da auf die Sprünge helfen kann, ist willkommen. Aber bitte nicht wieder solche dummen und nutzlosen Behauptungen (nicht persönlich gemeint). Ich bleibe ja auch fast immer sachlich.

Gruß Tonno

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (9 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal die Meinung von Mainpean zu diesem Artikel interessieren:
> 
> http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/9483/0/drucken
> 
> ...



Das stimmt. Dubios auf jeden Fall. Gibt es denn da noch eine Beispielseite?

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (9 Juli 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Devilfrank schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat er. Mehrere Fimen führen. Aber ich bin immer für ein nettes Posting oder auch Gespräch zu haben. Das lenkt etwas von der täglichen Arbeit ab und hilft eventl. dem gegenseitigen Verstehen. (Ihhhh, wie ich diese Politikersprüche hasse)

Gruß Tonno aus dem regnerischen Berlin


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Doc, lass es. Wir verkünden Dir keine Rauswürfe. Warum auch.
> Dazu bist Du einfach zu klein UND vor allem unwichtig.
> Mainpean hat ne Niederlassung in Stettin? Was wissen die Polen und sagen es uns nicht?



1. Ich bin nicht DocSnyder.
2. Ihr habt sehr wohl lautstark den _Rauswurf_ gewisser Vollpatienten verkündet, die sich wunderbarerweise reibungslos bei der IBSpamming wiederfanden. Oder kannst du dich nicht mehr an den 21.8.2002 erinnern?
3. Tja, da gab es doch diesen Bericht auf n-tv, in den stolz die offizielle Mainpean-Zweigstelle in Stettin erwähnt wurde. Auch ein gewisser A.R. wurde interviewt.

So what?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

Ga 'Ingrid' st schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Tja, da gab es doch diesen Bericht auf n-tv, in den stolz die offizielle Mainpean-Zweigstelle in Stettin erwähnt wurde. Auch ein gewisser A.R. wurde interviewt.



Noch besser: Fix mal nach _mainpean stettin_ geguhgelt und gleich im ersten Link ein Volltreffer: Offizielles Mainpean-PDF. Also gibt es tatsächlich Verbindungen dorthin.

Leider scheint der Bericht von n-tv nicht mehr verfügbar zu sein. Aber das macht nix.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Juli 2003)

damit man sich mal auch ein "Bild" machen kann, wer da als Mainpean agiert:

http://www.affiliate.de/mainpean.htm

Der Tip mit n-tv sieht auf den ersten Blick gut aus, die Suchmaschine liefert jede Menge Links,
von denen viele ins Leere führen....
aber es gibt doch einen hübschen Überblick über das "Imperium" 

http://www.n-tv.de/3152871.html?query=mainpean&x=21&y=11&m=o



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Leider scheint der Bericht von n-tv nicht mehr verfügbar zu sein.


stimmt......
cp


----------



## tonnos-berlin (9 Juli 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ga 'Ingrid' st schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja Jungs, Madels und anonyme Poster, da bringt Ihr wieder allet und jeden durcheinander.

Es gibt die Mainpean GmbH, Starweb-Service GmbH und die Starpay GmbH.  So. 
Es ging doch hier um einen "Mainpean-Dialer" aus Polen. Den suche ich immernoch. Nicht immer ablenken, wenn man nicht mehr weiter weis.

LinkTip: 

http://www.........de (historisch gewachsen, also nicht über Inhalt meckern)

http://www.........de (bekannt)

http://www.........de (WM-Abrechner)

http://www.....de (Der Content halt. Berlin/Stettin/USA  :lol: )

http://www......de (AccountManagmentSystem)

http://www......de (Ganz neu. Für Webmaster mit Umsatz)

Gruß DER Tonno



```
Nutzungsbestimmungen
Werbung, Links
Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten wird in Artikeln grundsätzlich nicht geduldet.
 Als Werbung in diesem Sinn sind auch Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten zu verstehen. 
Erlaubt sind Links zu Webseiten mit nichtkommerziellem Charakter, die nach Ansicht der
 Moderatoren thematisch zum Forum passen. Artikel, die unerlaubte Links enthalten, 
werden ohne Vorwarnung gelöscht.
```

Nachtrag: Die Links sollten nur dem allgemeinem Verständniss der Sachlage dienen. Keine Werbung sondern transparente Aufklärung.
Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (9 Juli 2003)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht ne Mainpean-Zweigstelle. Da wird Content produziert. Nicht von Mainpean. Also wooooo is der Dialer?

Axo. N-TV Bericht kann ich gerne liefern. Hab ich hier als DIVX. Ne Mail an mich und ich schicks los. Gerne.

So whatewath

Gruß Tonno


----------



## dvill (9 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Na das sind aber ganz böse Zungen mit ganz bösen Menschen dran (Bestimmt von Mitbewerbern bezahlt). Ich habe noch nicht einen einzigen Mainpean-Dialer von einem polnischen Server gesehen. Wer mir da auf die Sprünge helfen kann, ist willkommen. Aber bitte nicht wieder solche dummen und nutzlosen Behauptungen (nicht persönlich gemeint). Ich bleibe ja auch fast immer sachlich.



Wo die Drecksserver stehen, ist eigentlich weniger wichtig.

Interessanter ist schon, wer diesen Schurken auf´s Pferd hilft, die Technik als Mitstörer zur Verfügung stellt und fleissig mitverdient.

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, gilt das in

http://groups.google.com/[email protected]

Gesagte bis heute.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Juli 2003)

Das stammt aus dem Affiliate-Link von Captain Picard:



			
				Andreas Friede schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach haben wir den zur Zeit verbraucherfreundlichsten Dialer am Markt. Unser StarDialer ist der wahrscheinlich einzige Dialer, der sich nicht unaufgefordert ins DFÜ-Netzwerk einträgt. Wir haben die Bestätigung, wir haben die Tarifansage bzw. die Tarifbeschreibung. *Wir haben ausführliche AGB*, wir haben auch ein ausführliches Impressum auf dem Dialer.





			
				Mainpean schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, so funktioniert das in der Regel nicht! Normalerweise unterstellen wir, daß jemand, der eine 0190-Rufnummer gewählt hat, das auch bewußt getan hat. Ich weiß das ist ein heißes Thema, nur regelmässig werden Mehrwert-Services wissentlich und willentlich genutzt, sowohl über die Tastatur des Telefons als auch über einen Dialer.
> Wir unterstellen also erstmal, daß der Verbraucher bewusst eine Leitung in Anspruch genommen hat, die er natürlich auch bezahlen muss. Da gibt es dann natürlich die Einwendungen von Endverbrauchern, die sagen: "Hab ich nicht, wollt ich nicht, war ein Versehen, kommt sonst irgendwo her, weiß ich nicht, mein Hamster hats gemacht oder meine Putzfrau wollte mich eben mal um 100 Euro betrügen!" Das Problem ist, wenn Sie heute ein erwachsener Mann sind und Sie haben irgendwann eine tolle Erotik-Seite entdeckt und Sie ziehen sich tatsächlich mal eine Einwahl-Software herunter und wählen die an. Und Sie sind auch begeistert von den Inhalten! Dann gehen Sie auch regelmäßig wieder rein. Sie können sich ja selber ausrechnen, da kommt dann ein bißchen Zeit zusammen, mit der Zeit kommt dann auch der Umsatz zusammen.
> Und wenn dann am Monatsende die Rechnung kommt und da stehen 250 Euro drauf und dahinter steht "Servicerufnummer 0190 von Mainpean", dann sieht der Mann die Rechnung. Aber bevor der Mann sie sieht, sieht seine Frau die Rechnung und fragt ihn: "Was ist denn das hier, was hast'n da gemacht?" Sagt der Mann: "Keine Ahnung, ja also das war ich nicht." Sagt sie: "Das kann doch nicht sein, wenn Du dat nicht warst, wer war denn dat, ich hab die auch nicht gewählt." Natürlich war sie das nicht, war ja ihr Mann. Er wird es Ihr gegenüber allerdings nicht zugeben. Also was passiert? Er sagt: "Mensch, jetzt müssen wir Widerspruch bei der Telekom einlegen!" Das ist die Regel. Das ist wirklich die Regel! Ohne Witz. Und entsprechend behandeln wir auch genau diese Beschwerden: wir geben jedem die Chance, uns nachzuweisen, daß er es wirklich unabsichtlich gemacht hat. Er wird diesen Nachweis aber nicht erbringen können. Entsprechend werden die Endverbraucher die Rechnungen bezahlen müssen!



Muss man das noch kommentieren?


----------



## tonnos-berlin (9 Juli 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne ne. Da ist der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken. Wo die "Drecksserver" (Warum nehmen Sie  immer so viel "Dreck" in den Mund/Tastatur) stehen ist ja nun wirklich nicht wichtig. Da stimme ich voll zu.
Ansonsten gilt das Gesagte sooo nicht mal bis gestern.

Gruß Tonno (Der immer noch einen Mainpean-Dialer in Polen sucht)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Juli 2003)

Tonno schrieb:
			
		

> Wo die "Drecksserver" (Warum nehmen Sie immer so viel "Dreck" in den Mund/Tastatur) stehen ist ja nun wirklich nicht wichtig. Da stimme ich voll zu.



Ich finde, das ist ziemlich wichtig. Wie sonst willst Du sicherstellen, dass es sich nicht um einen manipulierten Dialer gehandelt hat, wenn er nicht unmittelbar zuvor von einem eurer "Drecksserver" runtergeladen wurde?


----------



## tonnos-berlin (9 Juli 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Tonno schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also noch mal zum Anfang: Hier wurde behauptet, dass es Mainpean-Dialer aus Polen gibt. Den hätte ich gerne. Ob nun in Polen Content produziert wird oder nicht... DEN DIALER BITTE....

Und: Ne Exe-Datei kann man runterladen...von fast überall. 
Und: Sicherstellen. Na so wie MS sicherstellt, das es keine manipulierte Version von XP gibt. Ganz einfach oder?

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Juli 2003)

Die Hoffnung auf Besserung durch den Gesetzgeber wird wohl für immer eine Illusion bleiben
Der augenblickliche Kompromiß im Vermittlungsausschuß ist doch auch schon wieder 
bestenfalls als Lachnummer zu bezeichnen: Hier liegt doch die eigentliche Misere, warum
 gibt es in keinem anderen Land der Erde einen so exorbitanten Dialermißbrauch
 wie in Deutschland? die Antwort ist sehr simpel , weil es die Gesetzeslage so zuläßt und weiter zulassen wird.

Eine  andere Alternative wäre, wie es schon einige Provider standardmäßig 
durchführen, Mehrverdienstnummern nur auf Antrag freizuschalten, dann wäre der Spuk mit 
einem Schlag vorbei. Aber das paßt dem Rosa Riesen ja nicht ins Konzept, schließlich
 verdient er ja selber über diverse mehr oder weniger schöne Töchter kräftig mit. 

Seriöse Dialeranbieter können dieser Lösung nichts entgegenhalten, schließlich 
betonen sie doch immer , daß ihre "Dienste" freiwillig in Anspruch genommen werden. 
Damit entziehen sie sich selbst das Argument gegen eine Freischaltung dieser Nummern auf Antrag.
cp


----------



## dvill (9 Juli 2003)

Ich würde eigentlich ein schmutzfreies Internet bevorzugen, man wird nur so auf Dreck durch eMüll gestoßen. Den IBS-Dialer kenne ich nur in Verbindung mit eMüll-Werbung, quasi als SPAM-only Dialer.

Der Download-Server für die exe-Dateien ist tatsächlich weniger wichtig.

Entscheidend ist die Abrechnung der Beute. Neben den Dialin-Servern mit den 0190-Nummern gemäß

http://groups.google.com/[email protected]

sowie den von mir genanten Register-Servern für die Werbe- und Profitgemeinschaft sind diese Systeme von IBS identisch mit denen von Mainpean.

Das sieht doch sehr faktisch aus. Da kann man nicht einfach sagen, das stimme nicht. Wo soll denn bitte der Unterschied liegen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (9 Juli 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde eigentlich ein schmutzfreies Internet bevorzugen, man wird nur so auf
> Dreck durch eMüll gestoßen. Den IBS-Dialer kenne ich nur in Verbindung mit eMüll-Werbung, quasi als SPAM-only Dialer.


Dem würde ich nur teilweise zustimmen, sicher sind eine Hauptquelle von "Infektionen" kontaminierte 
E-mails , aber auch über simples Googeln hat sich schon mancher (und keineswegs nur die berüchtigten 
virtuellen Stöhndienste) sich Dialer eingefangen: Dem Einfallsreichtum unerfahrene User 
abzuzocken scheint keine Grenze gesetzt zu sein. 
tf


----------



## dvill (9 Juli 2003)

Natürlich, Unrat liegt reichlich rum und allgemein sehe ich auch viele Bereiche, für die ein "Hausputz" fällig wäre.

Im Moment war aber die Rede von IBS und den Mitstörern, und da kenne ich überwiegend eMüll von der ganz dümmlichen Art, daher die "Einschränkung".

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man das noch kommentieren?



Ich kann das "Bild" abrunden. Dieser Vertriebsleiter ist sich für keine Peinlichkeit zu schade. Nach der Ankündigung

http://groups.google.com/[email protected]

konnte leider nachgewiesen werden, dass eben die Dialin-Server von IBS unverändert im Mainpean-Netz standen und vermutlich bis heute stehen.

Wenn der seine Kunden nicht kennen will, ist das schon sehr peinlich. Oder sollte man da annehmen können, dass der Herr geflunkert hat?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (10 Juli 2003)

Wenn schon die Beantwortung der Frage nach den Preisobergrenzen für Dialerangebote gegenüber Minderjährigen so lange auf sich warten läßt, kann man dem bereits erwähnten Interview unter

http://www.affiliate.de/mainpean.htm

schon mal dies Zitat



> Geldverdienst.de: Die "Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle der Telefon-Mehrwertdienste" hat eine Preisobergrenze  festgelegt: Angebote, die zur Zielgruppe Minderjährige haben, sind nur bis zu einem maximalen Preis von 3 Euro je "Anruf" zulässig, das betrifft insbesondere Handylogos und Klingeltöne, oder?





> Mainpean: Das ist grundsätzlich richtig. Dahinter stecken zwei Gründe: einerseits, um die Zielgruppe zu schützen, andererseits hat das auch einen technischen Hintergrund. Es gibt ja über die FST eine Regelung, wonach der Nutzer eines Zahlungsystems im Offline-Billing (0190-0) einen Billing-Vorgang nur dann ohne separate Bestätigung auslösen kann, wenn er maximal 3 Euro kostet. Alles was darüber hinausgeht, muss noch einmal separat bestätigt werden. Das ist aber eher eine freiwillige Sache, die von den meisten Telekommunikations-Unternehmen unterstützt wird. eine gesetzliche Regelung gibt es dafür noch nicht.



entnehmen, um diesen ganz wichtigen Punkt in Erinnerung zu halten.

Handybildchen, Klingeltöne, Kazaa-Tricks usw. zielen hauptsächlich bis ausschließlich auf Minderjährige, die gemäß FST-Kodex ausdrücklich aufgefordert werden müssen, die Erlaubnis der Eltern einzuholen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Comedian1 (10 Juli 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Handybildchen, Klingeltöne, Kazaa-Tricks usw. zielen hauptsächlich bis ausschließlich auf Minderjährige, die gemäß FST-Kodex ausdrücklich aufgefordert werden müssen, die Erlaubnis der Eltern einzuholen.
> Dietmar Vill



Haben die Kinder die Genehmigung nicht, ist der Vertrag schwebend unwirksam (falls er nicht unter den Taschengeldparagrafen fällt).

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## tonnos-berlin (10 Juli 2003)

> entnehmen, um diesen ganz wichtigen Punkt in Erinnerung zu halten.
> 
> Handybildchen, Klingeltöne, Kazaa-Tricks usw. zielen hauptsächlich bis ausschließlich auf Minderjährige, die gemäß FST-Kodex ausdrücklich aufgefordert werden müssen, die Erlaubnis der Eltern einzuholen.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Nur mal so als Hinweis: Kazaa kostet jetzt teilweise Geld. Ob nun von Minderjährigen oder von Erwachsenen.
http://www.shareware.de/software/Programm_web_5841.html
Ob Shareman die Eltern fragt?

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Comedian1 (10 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> > entnehmen, um diesen ganz wichtigen Punkt in Erinnerung zu halten.
> >
> > Handybildchen, Klingeltöne, Kazaa-Tricks usw. zielen hauptsächlich bis ausschließlich auf Minderjährige, die gemäß FST-Kodex ausdrücklich aufgefordert werden müssen, die Erlaubnis der Eltern einzuholen.
> >
> ...



Wenn der Minderjährige die Leistungen (Kazaa, Kazaa Dialer) von seinem Taschengeld bestreitet, ist das OK.

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/110.html

Oder anders herum: Muss der Jugendliche mehr zahlen, als das Taschengeld der Eltern hergibt, dann gibt es ein Problem ...

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juli 2003)

hi habe heute auch eine rechnung von 70€ bekommen ... nur leider weis ich nicht von wo das kommt und was ich dagegen tun kann ... kann mir da einer tips geben?


----------



## technofreak (10 Juli 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hi habe heute auch eine rechnung von 70€ bekommen ... nur leider weis ich nicht von wo das kommt und was ich dagegen tun kann ... kann mir da einer tips geben?



Anfragen in so allgemeiner Form  können leider auch nur  ganz allgemein beantwortet werden:

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/schaden.php


----------



## medion1 (10 Juli 2003)

@tonno,

aber da bekommt man zumindest die angebotene Leistung (Programm Kazaa 2.5). Bei euch, auf der Seite kazaa-download.de nur Müll. Da liegt der Unterschied. geschädigter.


----------



## dvill (10 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Shareman die Eltern fragt?



Wir sind hier bescheiden und können nicht alle Probleme dieser Welt besprechen.

In den AGBs von Mainpean ist es Minderjährigen angeblich strengstens untersagt, den Dialer zu nutzen.

Frage 1: Wie werden diesbezüglich Beschwerden von Eltern behandelt?

Frage 2: Warum läßt Mainpean als Mitverdiener Angebote zu, die sich an die richten, die den Dialer nicht nutzen dürfen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juli 2003)

medion1 schrieb:
			
		

> aber da bekommt man ... auf der Seite kazaa-download.de nur Müll.


Als "Müll" würde ich das Angebot nicht unbedingt bezeichnen. Müll ist es nur für denjenigen, der nichts mit den Beschreibungen für Kazaa, edonkey und emule sowie den zahlreichen Links anfangen kann, weil er sich etwas anderes bei dem Download erhofft hatte. Mit dem Dialer erhält der User eine 8,5 MB große Zip-Datei, die mehrere Hundert Dateien mit diesen Beschreibungen enthält - also für jeden Geschmack was dabei.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Juli 2003)

Tonno schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so als Hinweis: Kazaa kostet jetzt teilweise Geld. Ob nun von Minderjährigen oder von Erwachsenen.
> http://www.shareware.de/software/Programm_web_5841.html
> Ob Shareman die Eltern fragt?


Der Vergleich hinkt, weil es sich um ein ziemlich konkretes Angebot handelt, das der Kunde bereits vorher kennt. Hast Du Deinen WM von der McCrazy GbR mal gefragt, was er unter "krankmachen" feilbietet?


----------



## medion1 (10 Juli 2003)

@anna,
mich wundert schon, dass Du dich so stark für diese Seite einsetzst. Für mich ist auf der Seite nur Müll, wenn man noch dazu beifügt, dass der Müll bis fast zum Ende Juni als "kazaa2.5 GRATIS Download des Programms" gepriesen war und die Nutzungshinweise kaum zu sehen waren.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juli 2003)

@medion1
... ich setze mich keines Wegs für irgendeine andere Seite ein als die meinige. Doch wenn Du was von "Müll" schreibst und ich das anders sehe, dann kommt eine Position dabei heraus, die womöglich nicht in jedermanns Sinne ist.


----------



## Devilfrank (11 Juli 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Devilfrank schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




================================================


@Tonno:
Was ist denn jetzt? Können wir endlich mal zur Sache kommen, oder kannst/ willst Du hier ewig weiter so rumeiern wie bisher?
 :stumm:


----------



## DocSnyder (13 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Doc, lass es. Wir verkünden Dir keine Rauswürfe. Warum auch.
> Dazu bist Du einfach zu klein UND vor allem unwichtig.



Nicht *ich* bin das Problem, sondern andere... Bei Mainpean beschwere ich mich schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr, da dies völlig sinnlos ist. Dafür hat die IBS Spamming AG schon mindestens drei verlorene Mehrwertdienstenummern indirekt mir zu verdanken. Man muss nur die richtigen Leute kennen, und in dieser Hinsicht hat sich seit etwas mehr als einem halben Jahr sehr viel getan.

Stardialer-Spam kommt bei mir inzwischen recht selten rein, aber wenn der Stardialer wieder häufiger per Spam beworben wird, ich kenne auch bei DeTeMedien die richtigen Leute... und falls diese die Nummernsperre nicht durchkriegen, freuen sich die Juristen von AOL oder Meister Steinhöfel über Mail. Was Interfun und IN-Telegence zurzeit durchmachen ist ja hoffentlich hinlänglich bekannt.  

Außerdem kümmere ich mich inzwischen eher um die Einlieferungsseite. Beworbene Ziele und Dialer analysieren machen andere. Ein Dialerspammer hat bereits den dritten AOL-Zugang verloren und wird im Laufe der kommenden Woche auch bei Primacom rausfliegen. Ob er zum Spammen offene Proxies benutzt oder nicht, ist dabei unerheblich. :steinigung:



> Mainpean hat ne Niederlassung in Stettin? Was wissen die Polen und sagen es uns nicht?  :lol:



Sei nicht so scheinheilig. Dass der Dialin-Server von der IBS Spamming AG zumindest im vergangenen Jahr identisch mit dem von Mainpean war, war technisch leicht zu verifizieren. Ebenfalls ist inzwischen gesichert, dass lange Zeit dieselbe Datenbank benutzt wurde.

Wenn man ein bisschen Ahnung von Datenbanken hat und voraussetzt, dass es sich bei der Dialer-ID (z. B. "li-10675" oder "sexcams") um einen "Primary Key" handelt, ist es rein technisch völlig unmöglich, dass es dieselbe Account-ID sowohl unter der Flagge von Mainpean als auch unter der der IBS Spamming AG gibt. Da Mainpean im August vergangenen Jahres einige vielbespammte Account-IDs offiziell gesperrt hat aber schon ein paar Tage vorher dieselben Accounts per IBS-Spamdialer spamvertised wurden, gibt es nur die Erklärung, dass ein Stardialeraccount auch mit einem IBS-Dialer angewählt werden kann bzw. umgekehrt. Rein technisch geht nämlich mit Ausnahme der Einwahlnummer dasselbe über den Draht. Kein Wunder, Stardialer und IBS-Dialer unterscheiden sich rein technisch nur marginal, sogar die inzwischen aus letzterem softwaretechnisch entfernten AGB waren vom Wortlaut fast gleich. Direkt nach der Migration waren sogar im Binary der IBS-Dialer Adressen @stardialer.de zu finden.

Damit ist die Behauptung, dass der IBS-Spamdialerserver in Polen (213.76.131.85) mit Mainpean nichts zu tun hat, nicht mehr glaubwürdig. Was meine Behauptungen angeht, habe ich seit April vergangenen Jahres jedes Star-/IBS-Dialer-Spam archiviert, außerdem fast alle damit beworbenen Sites und die dazugehörigen Star-/IBS-Dialer.

Wobei dies inzwischen fast egal ist, denn so wie ich einen gewissen Juristen kenne, wird er das Mainpean-Geschäftsmodell schon noch sehr genau unter die Lupe nehmen... :lupe:  :splat: 

/.
DocSnyder, der obwohl bekennender Microsoft-Verweigerer zum Dialertesten sogar eine Zeitlang ein altes Win98 auf einem Testrechner installiert und per Nullmodemkabel mit einer Linuxkiste als "Modemsimulator" verbunden hat.


----------



## Comedian1 (13 Juli 2003)

@DocSnyder

Du hast RA Härtings Spamcheck vergessen. Und auch Beate Uhse mahnt gerne ab.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## TrudeH (14 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> medion1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@anna @tonno
Um per ISDN ein 8,5 MB grosses Zip File zu ziehen braucht man ca. 20 Minuten.  Demnach kann ich bei einer Verbindugsdauer von 35 Sekunden, doch eigentlich keine Leistung erhalten haben oder?

Gruss Trude


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2003)

Aber um an die 8,5 MB mit Deinem Modem ranzukommen, hattest Du erst einmal auf "Ja,weiter" geklickt. Wenn die Verbindung dann nach 35 sec. abgebrochen wird ist das eigentlich des Users Bier. Mit dem "Ja, weiter" wurden die AGB´s akzeptiert - das Angebot stand zur Verfügung.
Genau an dieser Stelle würde ich wiederum um Prüfung und Kulanz bitten - dafür ist Mainpean zuständig! Schreibe Deine Argumentation dorthin und warte ab, was geantwortet wird.


----------



## TrudeH (14 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir die Seite mal angeschaut, und finde folgenden Hinweis ganz groß und im scrolllosem Monitorbereich:
> .



@tonnos
Auf der Seite w*w.emule.biz befindet sich der Hinweis aber nicht im scrollosen Monitorbereich. Der Stern ist im Gegensatz zu dem versprochenen Downloadlink kaum zu sehen.


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2003)

Der Download von 8,5 MB per Dialer wirft ein paar mehr Fragen auf.

Mit analogem Modem wird es schon knapp, die Datei vollständig innerhalb einer Stunde zu bekommen.

Wichtiger scheint dies: Allgemein hat ein Verbraucher weitgehende Widerrufs- und Rückgaberechte. Diese Rechte sind für Mehrbetrugsdienste entzogen worden, weil der Verbraucher angeblich jederzeit die Möglichkeit hat, eine unzureichende Leistung unmittelbar zu beenden.

Hier geht man von Online-Dienstleistungen mit Minutentarifen aus. Wenn der Verbraucher startet, wird nur ein kleiner Betrag fällig. Wenn er unzufrieden ist, kann er halt direkt beenden. Soweit die Theorie.

Hier steht nicht eine Online-Dienstleistung zum Verkauf, sondern ein Dateiarchiv, welches unabhängig von Zeit und Raum eine feste Größe ist.

Der Verbraucher zahlt im voraus für eine unbekannte Leistung. Genau das soll nicht sein. Da stellt sich die Frage, ob derartige Geschäfte überhaupt zulässig sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## TrudeH (14 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Verbindung dann nach 35 sec. abgebrochen wird ist das eigentlich des Users Bier.



Warum ist denn die Verbindung abgebrochen? Wer sagt uns denn, dass die Verbindungen vom "Anbieter" nicht absichtlich beendet werden, um den User zu noch einer Einwahl zu animieren.
Aus welchen Gründen auch immer der Verbindungsabbruch stattgefunden hat. Ich kann es nicht klären. Vielleicht ein Problem der Telekom, vielleicht ein Problem von Mainpean. Vielleicht eins aus technischer Natur, vielleicht aber auch eins aus oben genannten Gründen.
Das Ergebnis bleibt jedoch das Gleiche! In diesen 35 Sekunden habe ich keinerlei Leistung bekommen, und somit sehe ich nicht ein, dass ich für diese 35 Sekunden nicht erbrachte Leistung, jetzt rund 80 € zahlen soll.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Aber um an die 8,5 MB mit Deinem Modem ranzukommen, hattest Du erst einmal auf "Ja,weiter" geklickt. Wenn die Verbindung dann nach 35 sec. abgebrochen wird ist das eigentlich des Users Bier. *Mit dem "Ja, weiter" wurden die AGB´s akzeptiert* - das Angebot stand zur Verfügung.
> Genau an dieser Stelle würde ich wiederum um Prüfung und Kulanz bitten - dafür ist Mainpean zuständig! Schreibe Deine Argumentation dorthin und warte ab, was geantwortet wird.



Um die AGB akzeptieren zu können, wollen sie erst einmal gefunden und gelesen sein. Das "Angebot" selbst kann jedenfalls nicht in "Wenn Du drückst, krieg ich viel Geld von Dir" bestanden haben. Dazu wurde eine der vermutlichen Download-Sites in den letzten Wochen mehrfach nachgebessert und über das Angebot schweigt sich der Dialer selbst aus. Es sind ja mehrere Websites mit dem fragwürdigen Inhalt, die der WM von Mainpean besitzt und nur die, die hier ins Kreuzfeuer geraten ist, wurde geändert. Die anderen stehen immer noch auf "Bauernfang". Der Dialer kommt vom selben Ort und wenn man den Link betätigt, werden die gleichen Parameter übergeben. Woher weiß man bei Mainpean jetzt, worin das Angebot bestand?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2003)

TrudeH schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist denn die Verbindung abgebrochen? Wer sagt uns denn, dass die Verbindungen vom "Anbieter" nicht absichtlich beendet werden, um den User zu noch einer Einwahl zu animieren.


Das wäre ein denkbares Argument, welches in einem zivilen Verfahren durchaus geprüft werden sollte. Von Seiten der Behörden wurde hierfür bislang noch kein Beweis gefunden, sonst hätte man den hier im Forum sicher schon gepostet.


----------



## TrudeH (14 Juli 2003)

Bestimmt hat jeder von uns schon mal ein plötzlich abgebrochenes Telefonat gehabt. Bestimmt ist auch jeder von uns mal ohne erkennbaren Grund bei seinem ISP "geflogen".
Das sind Sachen die wohl täglich vorkommen, die für uns aber nicht sooo schlimm sind, weil wir uns einfach wieder neu verbinden oder nochmal anrufen. Der entstandene Schaden ist in solchen Fällen meist ziemlich gering.
Bei einem Blocktarif ist es anders. Wenn da die Verbindung unterbrochen wird, muss der Nutzer einen sehr hohen Preis bezahlen, und hat am Ende nix davon.
Wenn ich wirklich wissentlich den Vertrag angenommen hätte, wäre es ja ganz schön blöd von mir, wenn ich selber die Verbindung nach 35 Sekunden beende. Mir ist ja dann bewusst, dass ich die 79,95 € zahlen muss. Warum sollte ich also die volle Stunde nicht ausnutzen?


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2003)

Im öffentlichen Teil des Forums der seriösen Geschäftsleute hat kürzlich ein Anfänger ganz unverblümt gefragt, wie man den Download einzelner Dateien gezielt verlangsamen kann und er hat viele hilfreiche Tipps bekommen. Na ja, so schwer ist das auch nicht.

Für FAX-Abrufe hat kürzlich eine Zeitschrift den Abruf weniger Seiten getestet und ist mit vielen anbieterseitig erzeugten Neustarts bei natürlich kleinster Übertragungsrate auf mehrere hundert Euro gekommen.

Abbrüche für Wähleingänge zu erzeugen, ist technisch simple. Das schafft jeder, der es will.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Duc (14 Juli 2003)

*Wir sind wohl alle Deppen*



			
				TrudeH schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist ja dann bewusst, dass ich die 79,95 € zahlen muss. Warum sollte ich also die volle Stunde nicht ausnutzen?



Bei mir hamse geschrieben, ich hätte wohl Einwahlprobleme gehabt (2 x 55 Euro für ein paar Sekunden), deshalb berechnen sie nur 1 Verbindung.

Vielleicht hätte ich die doch nicht zahlen sollen und jetzt auf Rückerstattung warten sondern in die Schiene "ich wollte die Leistung, aber durch Probleme beim Halten der Verbindung kam nix zustande" aufhüpfen? Aber dann wieder....sie konnten mir ja angeblich nicht mal sagen, welche Verbindung es war.

Duc


----------



## tonnos-berlin (14 Juli 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Im öffentlichen Teil des Forums der seriösen Geschäftsleute hat kürzlich ein Anfänger ganz unverblümt gefragt, wie man den Download einzelner Dateien gezielt verlangsamen kann und er hat viele hilfreiche Tipps bekommen. Na ja, so schwer ist das auch nicht.
> 
> Für FAX-Abrufe hat kürzlich eine Zeitschrift den Abruf weniger Seiten getestet und ist mit vielen anbieterseitig erzeugten Neustarts bei natürlich kleinster Übertragungsrate auf mehrere hundert Euro gekommen.
> 
> ...



Und jeder kann eine Bank überfallen. Technisch noch simpler......

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Duc (14 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Und jeder kann eine Bank überfallen. Technisch noch simpler......
> 
> Gruß Tonno



und das ist ok?


----------



## jupp11 (14 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Und jeder kann eine Bank überfallen. Technisch noch simpler......
> Gruß Tonno



Und vergewaltigen kann auch jeder , ist noch einfacher, noch nicht mal ein Telefonanschluß ,
noch nicht mal eine  Pistole oder ein Messer für erforderlich....

was sollen solche absurden Äußerungen! 
Gehen jetzt endgültig die Argumente aus......

Jupp


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2003)

Bei solchen dämlichen Äußerungen wie von tonnos fällt mir nur noch eines ein:

Thunfische schlagen ist auch nicht schwer.


			
				Der Italiener schrieb:
			
		

> _Sto battendo uno tonno!_



Hoffentlich verzieht sich der tonnos bald aus diesem Forum...


----------



## DocSnyder (14 Juli 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bei solchen dämlichen Äußerungen wie von tonnos fällt mir nur noch eines ein:
> 
> Thunfische schlagen ist auch nicht schwer.
> 
> ...



Tonnos/Python/AR ist noch bis 17.03.2004 merkbefreit (Gründe: im Prinzip dieselben wie hier, und quoten konnte er damals auch schon nicht):

http://www.mptrans.de/mbdag/redirect.php?id=241

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2003)

> Sie haben auch sicher einen Aufkleber am Ludenmercedes. So in der Art
> >>"Eure Armut kotzt mich an".


Bitte  keine Vorurteile gegen Mercedes , den Aufkleber hab ich auch schon 
an billigeren Angeberfahrzeugen gesehen :bandit


----------



## tonnos-berlin (14 Juli 2003)

Duc schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich nicht. Aber was sollen diese sinnlosen Postings: Man könnte, man sollte und das wäre möglich. Posten hier Märchenonkels oder Leute die sich auskennen?
Möglich ist viel und Herr Vill hat wirklich viel "Phantasie". Aber das bringt doch keinen weiter immer zu posten was man machen könnte. Was gemacht wurde ist der Fakt.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (14 Juli 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doggy bei uns auch. Allerdings auf Lebenszeit....

http://www.schroet.de/member.php?id=55
( Aber immerhin: Heidi Klum  )

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (14 Juli 2003)

Zitat Doc: "und falls diese die Nummernsperre nicht durchkriegen, freuen sich die Juristen von AOL oder Meister Steinhöfel über Mail."

Aha. Na sehr spannend. Wuste ich es doch.Wer verschickt also die Spammmails an AOL usw.?
Herr Klein persönlich? Warum das denn nun.
Verstehe einer die Welt.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2003)

Noch so ein paar Postings des großen Meisters aus Berlin und das Forum kann sich gleich in 
Jaginforum2 umbennen  unk:


----------



## Comedian1 (14 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat Doc: "und falls diese die Nummernsperre nicht durchkriegen, freuen sich die Juristen von AOL oder Meister Steinhöfel über Mail."
> 
> Aha. Na sehr spannend. Wuste ich es doch.Wer verschickt also die Spammmails an AOL usw.?
> Herr Klein persönlich? Warum das denn nun.
> ...



Was gemacht wurde ist der Fakt. Steinhöfel hat was gemacht. Er hat das Richtige gemacht. Für IN-Telegence gilt: Statt für 0190-SPAM Geld kassieren Strafen zahlen.  :dafuer: 

Und die Gerichte haben auch eine Verantwortlichkeit der IN-Telegence für den Mißbrauch der 0190 Nummern gesehen.

Und die Mainpean hat vor dem LG Kiel (LG Kiel , Urteil vom 09.01.2003 Az.: 11 O 433/02) zurecht krachend verloren, weil der Dialer die DFÜ Register manipuliert hat:



> Aus der Einzelverbindungsübersicht ergibt sich zwar, dass vereinzelt auch andere Rufnummern von Mehrwertdiensten angewählt wurden. Jedoch ist danach immer wieder durchgehend die besagte Rufnummer der Mainpean GmbH verwendet worden. Gerade dies ist aber ein Beleg für die ungewollte Festlegung der Rufnummer durch einen Dialer als Standardverbindung im DFÜ-Register des Computers. Wäre dieser Dienst aktiv und bewusst genutzt worden, würde eine andere Gewichtung und Verteilung unter den verschiedenen Rufnummern feststellbar sein.



:dafuer:

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Was gemacht wurde ist der Fakt.


Meine Phantasien im technischen Bereich sind leider sehr real und bereits praktisch durchgeführt worden.

Meine Utopie zum Thema "Raubrittertum der Neuzeit" gewinnt jeden Tag mehr Realität, heute bestätigt mich

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/body_aktuelles.html#188

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2003)

Das hier

http://www.bsi.de/av/dialer/dialer0807selbst.htm

habe ich vor Wochen als möglich beschrieben und ist heute nachgewiesen. Ich fürchte, ich habe öfter recht, als ich selbst will.

Den Fall sollte jeder Betroffene zur Kenntnis nehmen (mit BSI-Quelle).

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tonnos-berlin (14 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ne ne. Die Mainpean hat nicht verloren. Noch nie. Die Klägerin war jemand anderes.
http://dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgkiel090103.htm
Und der Dialer wurde in diesem Zusammenhang nicht geprüft. Weder vom Gericht , noch von der FST. Beweise waren nur die Telefonrechnung und man hat angenommen......

Gruß EL Tonno


----------



## Comedian1 (14 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> ehen.
> 
> Und die Mainpean hat vor dem LG Kiel (LG Kiel , Urteil vom 09.01.2003 Az.: 11 O 433/02) zurecht krachend verloren, weil der Dialer die DFÜ Register manipuliert hat:
> 
> ...



Gut, die Klägerin war der Netzbetreiber. Wahrscheinlich aufgrund Abtretung. Ändert aber nix dran, dass dein Zahlsystem benutzt wurde, und denen die Forderung hinten runtergefallen ist.

Pech, wenn der Zessionar einen Vertragsschluss nicht schlüssig darlegen kann und widersprüchlichen Vortrag leistet, und das Gericht aus dem Vortrag auf eine Manipulation der DFÜ Register schließt.

Warum hat eigentlich der Kläger den Dialer nicht vorgelegt? Den hättet ihr doch dem Kläger zur Verfügung stellen können?!

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## DocSnyder (14 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> DocSnyder schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der dortige DocSnyder heißt zwar auch Florian, aber der feine Unterschied beweist, dass ich mit diesem ausnahmsweise nichts zu tun habe:

| Operating System: WindowsXP Pro

Darauf würde ich mich niemals herablassen... 

Außerdem bin ich ein paar Jahre älter als dieser Knabe.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## DocSnyder (14 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat Doc: "und falls diese die Nummernsperre nicht durchkriegen, freuen sich die Juristen von AOL oder Meister Steinhöfel über Mail."
> 
> Aha. Na sehr spannend. Wuste ich es doch.Wer verschickt also die Spammmails an AOL usw.? Herr Klein persönlich? Warum das denn nun.



Wenn ein Vollpatient über AOL spammt, bekommt AOL natürlich eines der Spams zurück, das an einem Complaint hängt. Mit dem Unterschied, dass mein Complaint im Gegensatz zu den Spams legitim ist und darin keine Dialer beworben werden, höchstens ein Satz heißer Ohren.

Wenn ich mit einem Anbieter schlechte Erfahrungen mache, da er z. B. trotz Kenntnis und der Möglichkeit, den Missbrauch durch Accountsperre o. ä. zu unterbinden, dies nicht tut, eskaliere ich natürlich eine Ebene nach oben, und wenn es sein muss noch eine. Mainpean hat sich in dieser Hinsicht zum Glück stark gebessert, und von der IBS Spamming AG hört bzw. liest man auch nicht mehr viel, aber ich hoffe auch für Mainpean, dass dies so bleibt.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## DocSnyder (15 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nochmals für Merkbefreite:

Man sehe sich den *Quelltext* von "http: // register.ibs-clearing.ch / ?account=fds-10100" [Link entschärft] an:



> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN">
> <html>
> <head>
> <title>Webmaster-Registrirung</title>
> ...



Den Source habe ich so vor zwei Minuten gezogen.

Möge sich der technisch versierte Leser selbst ein Bild machen, wie viel der Spamdialerserver in Polen mit Mainpean zu tun hat. Mir wäre es ja auch lieber, wenn es nicht so wäre.

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## tonnos-berlin (15 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das frage ich mich auch. Wir wussten von diesem Termin rein garnichts.
Da wir in gleichen Fällen die Richter genau vom Gegenteil der genannten Entscheidung überzeugen konnten, wäre es sicher anders ausgegangen. Aber scheinbar war es dem Netzbetreiber egal. Eventl. war die Summe zu "klein".

Gruß Tonno


----------



## AmiRage (15 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir in gleichen Fällen die Richter genau vom Gegenteil der genannten Entscheidung überzeugen konnten, wäre es sicher anders ausgegangen.


Kannst Du vielleicht Aktenzeichen oder sogar Links zu entsprechenden veröffentlichten Urteilen geben?


----------



## tonnos-berlin (15 Juli 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na nicht so schnell. Wir haben doch NIE bestritten, das es Verträge zwischen Mainpean und IBS gibt. So wie wir Verträge mit etlichen Firmen haben und auch haben werden. Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was daran nun so "toll" oder "besonders" sein soll.

Außerdem geht es doch um Mainpean. Polen/Schweiz Firmen sind zwar spannend aber nicht relevant.

Gruß Tonno

PS: Is keiner mehr im AntispamForum tätig oder warum sucht man verzweifelt eine neue ReadCrew......


----------



## tonnos-berlin (15 Juli 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ich mal unsere RA´s fragen. Aber ob die öffentlich sind oder waren....

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Comedian1 (15 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> > Gut, die Klägerin war der Netzbetreiber. Wahrscheinlich aufgrund Abtretung. Ändert aber nix dran, dass dein Zahlsystem benutzt wurde, und denen die Forderung hinten runtergefallen ist.
> >
> > Pech, wenn der Zessionar einen Vertragsschluss nicht schlüssig darlegen kann und widersprüchlichen Vortrag leistet, und das Gericht aus dem Vortrag auf eine Manipulation der DFÜ Register schließt.
> >
> ...



Zu klein? Glaube ich nicht.

Aber ich habe erfahren, dass die Sache in Berufung ist. Das Urteil ist nämlich in einem anderen Punkt falsch. Der Telekom wurde hier eine Überwachungspflicht über das Gebührenaufkommen des Teilnehmers auferlegt, der sie nicht nachkommen kann, weil die Abrechnungsdaten in dem Moment, wo die Gebühren anfallen, noch bei euch in Berlin sind.

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## tonnos-berlin (15 Juli 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schade. Aber Heidi Klum is ja trotzdem nicht schlecht oder?

Und als GamingSystem kein WINXP? Oder hat man keine Zeit zum spielen?

Gruß Tonno


----------



## AmiRage (15 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich habe erfahren, dass die Sache in Berufung ist. Das Urteil ist nämlich in einem anderen Punkt falsch. Der Telekom wurde hier eine Überwachungspflicht über das Gebührenaufkommen des Teilnehmers auferlegt, der sie nicht nachkommen kann, weil die Abrechnungsdaten in dem Moment, wo die Gebühren anfallen, noch bei euch in Berlin sind.


   ... Wie, was, wo? ... Das würde evtl. ein neues Licht auf lavoros Fall werfen. Oder geht es nur um die Gebühren, nicht um die Verbindung an sich?

Kannst Du evtl. ein wenig mehr ins Detail gehen?


----------



## Chemiker (15 Juli 2003)

> Aber scheinbar war es dem Netzbetreiber egal. Eventl. war die Summe zu "klein".
> 
> Gruß Tonno



Was ist denn für Dich "zu klein" ?? :gruebel: 

Prinz Achmed ben Sahed von Kuwait kauft sich 'nen neuen Rolls, wenn der Aschenbecher voll ist. 
Diese Neuanschaffung läuft bei dem unter "Peanuts"!!!
Wo ist für Dich/Euch die Grenze ????!!!!

Vieleicht ergibt sich daraus eine neue Verhandlungsgrundlage mit unseren MWD-Anbietern und dessen "Freunden".


Chemiker
 :schreiben:


----------



## Duc (15 Juli 2003)

Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> > Aber scheinbar war es dem Netzbetreiber egal. Eventl. war die Summe zu "klein".
> >
> > Gruß Tonno
> 
> ...




       :dafuer: :dafuer: :dafuer:


----------



## tonnos-berlin (15 Juli 2003)

Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> > Aber scheinbar war es dem Netzbetreiber egal. Eventl. war die Summe zu "klein".
> >
> > Gruß Tonno
> 
> ...




Sorry hatte vergessen: IRONIE ON / IRONIE OFF
Deshalb in ""

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Comedian1 (15 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> [Sorry hatte vergessen: IRONIE ON / IRONIE OFF
> Deshalb in ""
> 
> Gruß Tonno



Sorry, die Ironie hatte ich glatt übersehen...

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## tonnos-berlin (15 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ? Die Telekom hat die Enddaten. Wir bekommen doch keine A-Teilnehmerdaten. Wir sagen der Telekom doch nicht, was Sie zu kassieren hat. Auweiha. Also irgendwer bringt jetzt alles furchtbar durcheinander.....

Gruß Tonno (NO Carrier-Status)


----------



## Comedian1 (15 Juli 2003)

> Wie ? Die Telekom hat die Enddaten. Wir bekommen doch keine A-Teilnehmerdaten. Wir sagen der Telekom doch nicht, was Sie zu kassieren hat. Auweiha. Also irgendwer bringt jetzt alles furchtbar durcheinander.....



Gruß Tonno (NO Carrier-Status)

Na, das teile ich doch heute noch meiner Quelle mit:

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s10359/17-18.html

Vielen Dank Tonno!

Gruß
Comedian

PS: Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon gewundert, denn wir sind hier ja beim Offline-Billing.


----------



## tonnos-berlin (15 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wie ? Die Telekom hat die Enddaten. Wir bekommen doch keine A-Teilnehmerdaten. Wir sagen der Telekom doch nicht, was Sie zu kassieren hat. Auweiha. Also irgendwer bringt jetzt alles furchtbar durcheinander.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na nichts zu danken. Wenn noch Fragen sind.....

Gruß Tonno


----------



## dvill (15 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Na nicht so schnell. Wir haben doch NIE bestritten, das es Verträge zwischen Mainpean und IBS gibt. So wie wir Verträge mit etlichen Firmen haben und auch haben werden. Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was daran nun so "toll" oder "besonders" sein soll.


Unter

http://groups.google.com/[email protected]

sagt der Vertriebsleiter unter anderem


> Zum Thema IBS AG:
> 
> Die IBS AG ist unseres Wissens nach ein Zahlungssystemanbieter, der zu
> uns im Wettbewerb steht.
> ...


Das kann wohl nicht stimmen, wenn man für das Produkt weiter die Kundendatenbank, die Abrechnung und die Einwählserver unterhält und am finanziellen Erfolg beteiligt bleibt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## peanuts (15 Juli 2003)

Chemiker schrieb:
			
		

> > Aber scheinbar war es dem Netzbetreiber egal. Eventl. war die Summe zu "klein".
> >
> > Gruß Tonno
> 
> ...



Hierzu erkläre ich, dass ich nicht mit Autos und schon gar  nicht mit Rolls Royce handle.  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Comedian1 (15 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## tonnos-berlin (15 Juli 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei dieser Angelegenheit ging es um Spam. Man wollte uns die Sache in die Schuhe schieben und das stimmt nun mal : "alles Weitere entzieht sich unserer Kenntnis."

Wieso eigendlich "finanzieller Erfolg"? Wem gehören die Premiumrufnummern? Also uns nicht. Aber die Verträge sind ja zum Glück unsere Sache.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (15 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wie ? Die Telekom hat die Enddaten. Wir bekommen doch keine A-Teilnehmerdaten. Wir sagen der Telekom doch nicht, was Sie zu kassieren hat. Auweiha. Also irgendwer bringt jetzt alles furchtbar durcheinander.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne sind wir in diesem speziellen Fall nicht: T4 Tarif ist nicht OfflineBilling.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## tonnos-berlin (15 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> tonnos-berlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau 2 Firmen: Mainpean GmbH mit der RadiusDatenbank und IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG mit ihren Datenbanken. Beide Systeme laufen gleichzeitig. Unsere zerflückt noch die einzelnen Webmasteraccounts und schreibt die Einwahlen den Accounts zu.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## Comedian1 (15 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Comedian1 (15 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Heiko (15 Juli 2003)

Letzteres.
Die meisten, die Einwahldaten abrechnen, (u.a. auch TOL) setzen dafür RADIUS ein.


----------



## Comedian1 (15 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## DocSnyder (16 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daran ist unglaubwürdig, dass dieselben Accounts, die vorher auf Mainpean liefen und massiv per Spam beworben wurden, nach der "Migration" auf IBS liefen und wieder massiv per Spam beworben wurden. Auch die damals zahlreichen Hinweise im Starweb-internen Bereich des Jaginforums schließen definitiv aus, dass Mainpean über die Spammerei der IBS-User nichts wusste und keine Möglichkeit hatte, darauf Einfluss zu nehmen.

Niemand wollte Mainpean Spam an sich in die Schuhe schieben. Aber den Vorwurf "Spam Support" muss sich Mainpean gefallen lassen. Machen wir uns nichts vor - alle Indizien sprechen dafür, dass Mainpean bei der Migration etwas "nachgeholfen" hat. Wie hätten sonst alle davon betroffenen (und für ihrer Spammerei bekannten) Webmaster und Werbepartner (inkl. Antivirus-Team, Porno Hacker Crew etc.) fast gleichzeitig und noch dazu ein paar Tage vor dem offiziellen Rauswurf bei Mainpean bereits ihre IBS-Dialer auf Netmails.com & Co. hochgeladen, wenn doch die Stardialer noch funktioniert hätten?

Dies war IMHO nicht möglich ohne eine Rundmail, in etwa:



> Liebe Spammer,
> 
> bitte die Dialer auswechseln und zukünftig von download.ibs-clearing.ch holen. Funktionsweise der Dialer, Accounts und Auszahlungsmodalitäten sind dieselben, aber wer weiterspammen will, bitte keinen Stardialer mehr benutzen, sonst wird uns die Leitung gekappt. Zukünftig werden wir die Webmasterkennung und die AGB aus dem IBS-Dialer streichen, damit Anti-Spam-Aktivisten keine Möglichkeit mehr haben, den Begünstigten ausfindig zu machen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, fröhliches Geldverdienen!



Mit viel Cola und Popcorn bieten die Newsgroup de.admin.net-abuse.mail sowie das Jaginforum in der Zeit zwischen Juli und September vergangenen Jahres gute Unterhaltung. 

BTW da der Account der Porno Hacker Crew vor dem "Umzug" zur IBS Spamming AG auf Mainpean lief, sollten dort eigentlich noch Kontaktdaten und Bankverbindungen zu diesem hartnäckigen Spammer herumliegen. D. h. Mainpean weiß oder muss wissen, wer hinter der Porno Hacker Crew steckt.

D. h. irgendwann werden wir es auch so herausfinden.

/.
DocSnyder, mangels Popcorn eine Tüte Gummibärchen opfernd.


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2003)

Bei Kazaa-Müll ist jetzt vor dem neuen Gesetz

http://dip.bundestag.de/btd/15/009/1500907.pdf

http://dip.bundestag.de/btd/15/010/1501068.pdf

"Schlussverkauf". Der Dialer erhöht den "Deckungsbeitrag" pro Opfer auf pauschal 29,95 Euro plus 2,99 Euro pro Minute, bis zur Zwangstrennung also schlappe 210 Euro, rund gerechnet.

Auf der Werbeseite werden unzutreffendeweise die alten "Tarife" genannt, also wieder "Munition" für Geschädigte. Wer heute ständig das "Angebot" ändert und widersprüchliche Angaben macht, hat das vermutlich auch in der Vergangenheit nicht besser gekonnt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tonnos-berlin (18 Juli 2003)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Kazaa-Müll ist jetzt vor dem neuen Gesetz
> 
> http://dip.bundestag.de/btd/15/009/1500907.pdf
> 
> ...



Falsch: 29.95 Euro einmalig plus 2,99/min bis zur 8 Minute, danach 0,49 Euro pro Minute. Macht also bei Nutzung von 60 Minuten des Content rund 76 Euro. Bei 20 Minuten aber z.B. rund 56 Euro.

Gruß Tonno


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2003)

Das sind die Folgen dieser unleserlichen, kryptischen Preisangaben. Auf dem Dialer steht das, was ich zitiert habe. Woher soll ich (oder die vorgesehen Opfer) wissen, wie das gerechnet wird?

Das Gesetz verlangt klare Preisinformationen sowie Klarheit über alle Schritte des Geschäfts.

Heimliches Beenden der alten Verbindung ist in jedem Fall ohne explizite Erlaubnis des Verbrauchers unzulässig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Juli 2003)

*Mainpean-Urteile*



			
				tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> AmiRage schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kurze Juristenanmerkung (nur zur Vollständigkeit): 

Derartige Zahlungsklageverfahren sind immer öffentlich - jeder Rentner darf sich reinsetzen und dem Verfahren wie der Urteilverkündung zuhören (was bei jetzigen Temperaturen aber seltener passiert, da auch die Rentner besseres zu tun haben).

Hieran kann es also nicht liegen, wenn die Mainpean-Urteile nicht veröffentlicht werden sollten. Und: Für eine ausgewogene "Berichterstattung" im Forum wäre eine Veröffentlichung sogar zu wünschen, damit auch die (je nach Sachlage durchaus vorhandenen) Gegenargumente ihre Würdigung finden.

Schönes Wochenende allerseits,

KatzenHai


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2003)

tonnos-berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch: 29.95 Euro einmalig plus 2,99/min bis zur 8 Minute, danach 0,49 Euro pro Minute. Macht also bei Nutzung von 60 Minuten des Content rund 76 Euro. Bei 20 Minuten aber z.B. rund 56 Euro.


Ich habe extra noch mal nach den Details gesucht. Auf dem Dialer steht das, was ich bereits gesagt habe.

Die Webseite nennt zwei Preismodelle, die beide nicht stimmen. Die AGBs im Dialer verweisen auf die Angaben auf dem Dialer. Also sind alle Angaben falsch.

Das sind für Betroffene sicherlich gute Voraussetzungen, wegen der Verwirrung durch falsche Angaben schließlich nichts zahlen zu müssen, hoffentlich!

Dietmar Vill


----------



## AmiRage (19 Juli 2003)

Onlinekosten.de scheint das Preismodell auch nicht verstanden zu haben, wenn's um die im nachfolgenden Artikel bezogene Seite geht:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/12325

Titel: "Das neue KazaA: Die Dialer-Parasiten kommen" ... naja, die kommen doch wohl schon etwas länger.  :-? 

P.S.: "Mit Hilfe eines Informanten hat onlinekosten.de ..." ... göttlich, OK.de.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2003)

worum geht es hier iegentlich noch?
ich habe das theme eröffnet um hilfe GEGEN mainpean etc. zu bekommen.

stattdessen wir dieses thema von tonnos misbraucht sein abrechnungsscheiß etc. zu diskutieren.

ich habe zu diesem thema noch ein zitat gefunden. es geht in dem vorherigen text darum wie sich spam anbieter (paßt ja auch zu den dialer anbietern) um das gesetz winden um ihre zweifelhaften dienst legal zu halten. ein amnwalt sagt dazu:

"Von heise online zu dem Trick befragt, wiegelte Steinhöfel ab. Das sei "der offensichtlich misslungene Versuch, die gerichtlichen Verbote auszuhebeln", meinte er. Diese Praxis belege lediglich "die Bereitschaft zum Rechtsbruch, die großen Teilen dieser Branche zu Eigen ist.""

das ist auch mein eindruck. was würden wohl dialer und spam anbieter ohne das netz machen???

warscheinlich drückerkolonnen durch das land schicken.


----------



## Stalker2002 (23 Juli 2003)

> Von heise online zu dem Trick befragt, wiegelte Steinhöfel ab. Das sei "der offensichtlich misslungene Versuch, die gerichtlichen Verbote auszuhebeln", meinte er. Diese Praxis belege lediglich "die Bereitschaft zum Rechtsbruch, die großen Teilen dieser Branche zu Eigen ist."



Stimmt zwar, ist aber auf eine andere Baustelle bezogen, nämlich die Faxspam-Kaskade zur Umgehung einer einstweiligen Verfügung.
Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-23.07.03-000/

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2003)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> > Von heise online zu dem Trick befragt, wiegelte Steinhöfel ab. Das sei "der offensichtlich misslungene Versuch, die gerichtlichen Verbote auszuhebeln", meinte er. Diese Praxis belege lediglich "die Bereitschaft zum Rechtsbruch, die großen Teilen dieser Branche zu Eigen ist."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klar war das ne andere baustelle, aber gegraben wird dort mit dem selben spaten, nämlich der halblegalität. bzw. dem ausschöpfen aller legalen möglichkeiten um mit geringstmöglichen aufwand unbedarften menschen so viel geld wie möglich aus der tasche zu ziehen. früher haben das drücker kolenen in sklavenähnlicher abhängigkeit erledigt heute sind es eben dialer oder ähnliches.


----------



## Comedian1 (24 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## caipi66 (31 Juli 2003)

Ich bin am 20.06. auf den mainpean-dialer (Über eine Kazza-Seite) hereingefallen. Habe auch den Bildschirmausdruck des Dialers in diesem Forum gefunden, allerdings von Anfang Juli.
Habe nun gelesen, daß der Dialer sein Aussehen mehrmals verändert hat. (stimmt doch, oder?)

Kann mir jemand sagen (Oder besser zeigen) wie das Ding am 20.06. genau ausgesehen hat ??

gruß

martin


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2003)

*Amtsgericht Torgau 2 C 0189/03*

Unter http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agtorgau030703.html kann man nachlesen welche Urteile "Tonnos" im Sinn hat.

Diesbezügliche Diskussionen bitte unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2537&sid=3fe03a9475d18eb7fa3ba7dd2964e6d2

<Borgmodus>
Verbraucherschutz ist irrelevant. Widerstand ist zwecklos. Ihr müsst euch fügen
<Borgmodus>


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2003)

*Re: Amtsgericht Torgau 2 C 0189/03*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Widerstand ist zwecklos. Ihr müsst euch fügen


So ein Unsinn - zumindest für Sessions bis zur 1. Juliwoche nimmt sich tonnos (Mainpean) allen Widersprüchen an und entlässt die Endkunden reihenweise aus der Rechnung. Allerdings sollte man dabei eher den von mir empfohlenen "kurzen" Widerspruchsweg gehen, den auch tonnos selbst gepostete hatte - für die Streitsüchtigen ist es unbenommen, die können natürlich auch die Anwälte beschäftigen und sich in der Zeit graue Haare wachsen lassen!


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2003)

*Signatur*

@Anna
Die Zeile Gast schrieb:
                    Widerstand ist zwecklos. Ihr müsst euch fügen

hätte nicht Teil des Postings sondern eine Signatur werden sollen. Ich schrieb auch vorher und nachher in spitzen Klammern "Borgmodus", das wurde wohl von der Forensoftware ausgefiltert.

In Ansehung des Urteiles aus Torgau fand ich den Spruch irgendwie passend.

Ich wollte damit keineswegs irgendjemanden zu nahe treten.

Wie könnte man eigentlich eine Sig besser kennzeichnen?

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag


----------



## virenscanner (31 Juli 2003)

@Gast


> Wie könnte man eigentlich eine Sig besser kennzeichnen?
> 
> Hat jemand einen Vorschlag


Einfach anmelden und dann die "Sig" als "Sig" eintragen


----------



## technofreak (31 Juli 2003)

*Re: Signatur*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Widerstand ist zwecklos. Ihr müsst euch fügen
> hätte nicht Teil des Postings sondern eine Signatur werden sollen. .


Die Signatur "Wir sind die Borg , Widerstand ist zwecklos"  ist bereits von einem anderen User "belegt"


----------



## medion1 (3 August 2003)

@anna
ich bin den von dir empfohlenen weg gegangen. kurz vor meinem urlaub, am 10.07 kam von mainpean leider negative antwort. gruss.


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2003)

@medion1
manchmal klappts und manchmal eben nicht, aber das hatten wir ja gemeinsam bei Deinen Verbindungen bereits befürchtet. Jetzt steht es Dir frei, den harten Weg des Widerstandes zu gehen. Ich hoffe, Dein Anwalt hilft Dir entsprechend weiter und Du kommst noch gut aus der Sache raus.


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2003)

Hi Mitgenervte
Nach dem ich jetzt an die 20 Std die Beiträge studiert habe - auch auf Partnerforum "teltarif", habe ich mal 2 Frage an die Sachkundigen:
1) ich war irgendwo auf ein Urteil gestossen, das ein Gewerblicher, der eine eMail-Addy angibt, diese auch regelmäßig kontrollieren muß. Schreiben an ihn gelten als zugestellt, wenn er nicht nachweisen kann, das es ihm nicht möglich war, seine Mail abzurufen.
(Dachte, hab die Seite gespeichert - Freud'sche Fehlleistung wohl)
Vielleicht kann mir einer der Sachkundigen eine Meinung (ev. das Gericht/Aktenzeichen) dazu schreiben.
Denn, wenn dem so ist, fällt ja schonmal das lästige Briefeschreiben und - vor allem - die Einschreibegebühr weg.

2) Eine Strafanzeige nach §261 (Geldwäsche) gegen die rosa 'T'ante. Nach den bisherigen Beiträgen KANN es ja vielleicht auch hilfreich sein.
Dazu meine Frage an die Sachkundigen für eine Meinung: wäre es nicht angebracht, auch gegen MP, Intelligence und - wenn arceus mit dem Inkasso beginnt und die Forderung nicht "gekauft" hat (kenne den richtigen Begriff nicht, sorry) auch gegen diese wegen des Verdachts auf §261 eine Anzeige zu stellen? Im Prinzip dürfte es doch egal sein, an welcher Stelle der Kette die stehen, und wem sie ihre Forderungen übermitteln? Denn, jeder von denen versucht eine unberechtigte Forderung von einem Anderen irgendwie einzutreiben. Und, da es ein Offizialdelikt ist und man nur den Verdacht auf eine Straftat zur Anzeige bringt, sollte man doch eigentlich auch auf der sicheren Seite stehen?
Der Genervte

*Hoffe, das es bald einen "Dreh" gibt, wie man diesen Mist endlich schnell vom Hals hat. Selbst, wenn man Prinzipien ha, zerrt es doch an den Nerven.


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2003)

*zu meinem Post (Genervter)*

Habe die Infos wegen eMail-Addy gefunden:
LG Nürnberg-Fürth 
Endurteil vom 07.05.2002 
2 HK O 9431/01 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2433

War sogar hier im Forum   (nicht schlagen, bin Brillenträger >>   )
Werde mich dann mal hier auch korrekt anmelden.
Der Genervte


----------



## Der Genervte (5 September 2003)

*Was hilfreich wäre ...*

Und ich schon wieder (hoffe nerve nicht), aber diesmal registriert ....
Mal eine Bitte um eine Meinung  8)  an die Wissenden hier:
Hilfreich wäre mal - für Recht-DAU's wie mich - was eurer Meinung nach in welches Schreiben an welche der Firmen rein sollte.
Damit ist außer den üblichen Formulierungen der Musterbriefe mehr z.b. die Aufzählung von §§ für welche Fälle (oder besser gar keine?) bzw welche Formulierungen für welche Fa. (Bsp. Bitte um Ruhen des Mahnverfahrens) gemeint.
Nehme mal an, das es viele beruhigen würde, wenn wenigstens die ersten Schritte nicht Grundverkehrt sind.
Wie gesagt, ich frage nur nach Meinungen - nicht nach einer Rechtsberatung.

Der Genervte


----------



## Der Jurist (5 September 2003)

@ Der Genervte


Mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Geldwäsche habe ich in meinem Fall http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207 jeden bedacht, der für den ursprünglichen "Mehrwertdienstanbieter" Interfun Geld einsammeln wollte. Interfun wurde mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs bedacht.

Meine Schreiben sind, soweit eine Veröffentlichung rechtlich unproblematisch ist, unter dem obigen Link zu finden.


----------



## Der Genervte (5 September 2003)

*Mal n' Test .... looooool*

Hatte das Posting von tonnos gelesen und dachte mir glatt (für ca. 2 sek etwa - hoffentlich hat meine Gehirnzelle nicht auch einen Blocktarif!), vielleicht tun wir dem Herrn ja unrecht??? Also, eMail los ... und mal sehen   *gähn*

Sehr geehrter Herr ....
Bezug nehmend auf Ihr Posting vom 01.07.03, 11:05 Uhr, im "forum.computerbetrug.de" unter dem Nick "tonnos-berlin", möchte ich Sie bitten auch meine Beanstandung auf Plausibilität in Bezug auf Preis/Dauer/Leistung zu überprüfen.
Lt. 1. Zahlungserinnerung der Fa. In-telegence beläuft sich die Forderung auf € 159,89 
für insgesamt 71 Sekunden.
 Daten:
 Meine Telefonnummer:        (030) 7xx xx xx
Dialer:                                kaaza.exe
MW-Nummer:                     0190-095647 
Verbindungsdaten:    26.06    19:32:02    00:00:28        0190095647        68,9224  (€ Netto)
                               26.06    19:33:35    00:00:43        0190095647        68,9224  (€ Netto)

MfG

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand sein Angebot angenommen, und was war das Ergebnis? Oder doch nur ne Publicrelation-Massnahme?

@ Der Jurist
Wäre mal lieb von Dir, wenn Du was zu meinem Posting (Fr, 05.09.2003, 03:02) schreiben könntest - Deine Darstellungen sind für mich am Erklärensten (nichts gegen die anderen Postimgs).

Der Genervte
_Name gelöscht , siehe NUB, selbst wenn der Betreffende sich im Fernsehen präsentiert  _


----------



## Der Genervte (5 September 2003)

*Üps, sorry*

Üps, sorry, hab ich übersehen.

Werde mir Mühe geben in Zukunft sorgfältiger zu sein.      

Der Genervte


----------



## Der Jurist (5 September 2003)

*Re: Üps, sorry*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Üps, sorry, hab ich übersehen.
> 
> Werde mir Mühe geben in Zukunft sorgfältiger zu sein.
> 
> Der Genervte




:vlol:


----------



## Der Genervte (5 September 2003)

*! ! ! P O L I Z E I ! ! !*

Also nee, man glaubt es nicht.
Damit sich einige Anzeigen nicht so einsam fühlen und ich den sozialen Kontakt zu unseren "Mitbürgern in Grün" nicht verliere, hatte ich mir überlegt auch gegen Tante 'T', MP & Co eine Anzeige wegen §261 abzugeben.

 :evil:  Tja, wurde nur nichts draus !

Nach längerem Palaver, bei dem schwre Wälzer bewegt wurden, teilte man mir mit, das sie die Anzeige nicht entgegen nehmen, da es sich um rein zivilrechtliche Dinge handelt. Und die hätten mit §261 nichts zu tun.

Bin jetzt am grübeln, ob ich selbst beim LKA vorbei schaue und das denen da in den Briefkasten schmeiße - in die "runde Ablage" dürfte es ja dann nicht wandern.

Wem wäre der Weg von 15 min nicht zu weit???           
Der Genervte


----------



## Heiko (5 September 2003)

Mal ganz klar:
Die Polizei hat *keine* Berechtigung, die Entgegennahme einer Anzeige zu verweigern. Sie ist verpflichtet, den Sachverhalt der Staatsanwaltschaft zur Prüfung vorzulegen. Ob der Polizist vor Ort das für lohnenswert erachtet oder gar der Meinung ist, da läge nichts vor, ist völlig belanglos.


----------



## Der Jurist (5 September 2003)

@ Der Genervte


Eigentlich müssen die das aufnehmen, aber schreib doch der Staatsanwaltschaft Turmstraße 91 in 10559 Berlin.

oder gehe zum LKA am Tempelhofer Damm Adresse unter www.berlin.de


----------



## Der Genervte (5 September 2003)

*LKA*

Ich sehe das - eigentlich - auch so wie Heiko.
Allerdings, mit den Erfahrungen, die ich mit unserem "Rechtssystem" schon sammeln durfte, war ich auch nicht sehr verwundert.

Ich wohne ja nicht weit vom T-Damm und habe die richtige Abteilungsnummer und den Namen der Tuss, die zuständig ist. War ja nach der Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs schon bei ihr "quasseln".
Werde einfach - mit einem Zeigen - das in einem Brief da abgeben.
... und dann soll mir mal einer erzählen, die wüßten von nix ... :argue: 
Der Genervte


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2003)

In deiner Strafanzeige kannst du ja auch einbauen, dass die Polizei die Annahme der Anzeige abgelehnt hat. Schildere dem Staatsanwalt doch einfach, was die 'eifrigen Beamten' gesagt haben. Hier läßt nämlich der Verdacht auf Strafvereitelung im Amt grüßen.


----------



## Der Genervte (5 September 2003)

*Anzeige*

Ist es eigentlich ein ordentlicher, gangbarer Weg, die Strafanzeige auch per eMail (wie meine Schreiben auf die Zahlungserinnerung an IN-telegence) an das LKA schicke? Die Abteilungsnummer und die Sachbearbeiterin meiner Computerbetrugsanzeige hab ich ja noch?

Schließlich, man ist ja selbst auch nur ein faules Stück "Mensch"    0 

Der Genervte


----------



## Baller Otto (6 September 2003)

*Strafanzeige per Mail*

:schuettel: :abgelehnt: 
Papier ist geduldig...
Gruss
BO


----------



## Der Jurist (6 September 2003)

*Re: Anzeige*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eigentlich ein ordentlicher, gangbarer Weg, die Strafanzeige auch per eMail (wie meine Schreiben auf die Zahlungserinnerung an IN-telegence) an das LKA schicke? Die Abteilungsnummer und die Sachbearbeiterin meiner Computerbetrugsanzeige hab ich ja noch?
> 
> Schließlich, man ist ja selbst auch nur ein faules Stück "Mensch"    0
> 
> Der Genervte



Im Prinzp ja. Aber wenn Du in der Nähe des T-Damms (= Tempelhofer Damm, für Nicht-Berliner) wohnst, da drucke es aus, unterschreibe ordentlich, trag es hin und werfe es ein.
Das ist dann die Art Vorgang, den man dort kennt.


----------



## Insider (6 September 2003)

Strafanzeige per E-Mail ist zwar möglich, ist aber i. d. R. ungut. Wie schon Jurist geschrieben hat, fehlt es an der rechtsgültigen Unterschrift, die insbesondere beim Strafantrag Pflicht ist. Beim Strafantrag (parallel zur eigentlichen Anzeige) kommt noch eine Belehrung dazu, die man mit seiner Unterschrift zur Kenntnis nimmt und akzeptiert. Prinzipiell ist von Anzeigen per E-Mail unbedingt abzuraten! Neben den Pflichtangaben des Anzeigenerstatters fehlt es zumeist an der Form, die der Ernsthaftigkeit zum Verwaltungsakt nicht unbedingt förderlich ist.


----------



## Heiko (6 September 2003)

Mit Hinweis auf das Signaturgesetz weise ich darauf hin, dass Strafanzeigen per E-Mail sehr wohl möglich sind und demnächst von den Behörden auch angenommen werden müssen.
Dass die Infrastruktur noch nicht flächendeckend vorhanden ist, geht voll zu Lasten der Behörden.


----------



## Der Genervte (7 September 2003)

*Musterbriefe*

Ich habe mal in einem anderen Beitrag gelesen, das einige nix von Musterbriefen halten.   >> Ich bin anderer Ansicht ! <<

1) Beim Widersprechen eines Betrags bei Tante 'T' und den entsprechenden Firmen ist der eigentliche Fall egal. Der kann ja dann von jedem eingefügt werden (ala: "Was im einzelnen Geschah:..."). Aber, man könnte dort gleich noch Formulierungen und Bestimmungen einfügen, damit nicht doch das Telefon gesperrt wird (außer, wenn bei denen die Rechte mal wieder nicht weiß, was die Linke tut).

2) Bei der Absicht eine Strafanzeige zu stellen würde es viele ermutigen, dies auch zu tun. Und, je mehr Anzeigen gestellt werden ....

3) Und auch beim heikelsten Thema, die Spezi-Firmen selber, bin ich der Meinung, das man mit einem Musterbrief weiter kommt. Ich möchte da noch nicht ins Detail gehen (Feind hört/liest mit?), aber es sollte gehen.

Deswegen mal ne Frage an die Sachkundigen:
Wenn sich mehrere zusammen tun und über die Form eines Musterbriefes diskutieren und - ev. auch einen zusammen erstelln -, OHNE, das ein konkreter Fall besprochen wird, fällt das auch unter 'Rechtsberatung', falls da ein Sachkundiger bei ist? (Vielleicht mal bei einem Spezi für Standesrecht erkundigen).
Und, falls es zulässig ist, darf man diese Musterbriefe auch veröffentlichen?
Der große Vorteil wäre auf jeden Fall, das wenn im späteren Verlauf die Anwälte sich des Falls annehmen, die gleich Argumentationsvorschläge mit Bezügen hätten. Denn die Wenigsten kennen sich ja nun wirklich darin aus.
Der Genervte


----------



## JWiedel (7 September 2003)

*Musterbriefe okay*

 
Musterbriefe sind okay, das ein Informationsaustausch, bzw. ein Informationsangebot. Es gibt tausende von Musterbriefen im Internet ( siehe mal bei google nach ) und sogar eine eingene Homepage musterbriefe.net .
Auch ich halte es für vernünftig für Standartfälle ungeübten Usern ein Muster zur Verfügung zu stellen. Wenns nicht klappt kann man immer noch Geld für einen Anwalt ausgeben. :-?


----------



## sascha (7 September 2003)

Musterbriefe für Abschaltung einer Mehrwertnummer wegen Spammings
und Widerspruch gegen Gebührenforderung hättma hier : http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html


----------



## Der Genervte (7 September 2003)

*Musterbriefe*

@JWiedel und sascha

Nää, meinte es eigentlich in Richtung Dialerproblem, und dann auch mit ner Art "Anleitung", ala:
1) Haste das bewust gemacht: blechen
2) Hat der Dialer selbst gewählt oder Du würdest getäuscht:
          a) Musterbrief 1 an Tante 'T'
          b) Musterbrief 2 an....
usw.
Ich bin immer noch der Meinug, das man es mit Musterbriefen hinbekommt, bei den speziellen Firmen mit max. 2 (unseriöser Dialer und Preis/Leistung). Ich bin der Meinung, die Gesetze sind schon dafür da - auch wenn sie noch Arbeit verursachen und das Prob "AG-Richter" noch nicht lösen.

Und, noch 2 Fragen an unsere Wissenden:
1) An BHG-Urteile müssen sich Richter halten, an AG-Urteile nicht. Ab wann (KG, LG oder was es noch so gibt) sind Urteile wie bindend oder wie schlüsselt sich das auf (Regional?).
2) Wäre §5 TKV auch auf Andere anwendbar als auf Tante 'T', z.B. IN-telegence, MP ? Wenn ja könnten zumindest die, die durch unseriöse Autodialer Mehrfachverbindungen hatten vielleicht über §17 TKV was erreichen.

Dann, könnte man nicht über Tante 'T' die Sache abwickeln, das der ja Verstöße nach §13a TKV bekannt sind und die diese Nr'n nicht sperrt.
Und, wieso zieht 312 e 1 BGB nicht - das hat kein mir bekannter Dialer.

Der Genervte


----------



## Der Jurist (7 September 2003)

*Re: Musterbriefe*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Und, noch 2 Fragen an unsere Wissenden:
> 1) An BHG-Urteile müssen sich Richter halten, an AG-Urteile nicht. Ab wann (KG, LG oder was es noch so gibt) sind Urteile wie bindend oder wie schlüsselt sich das auf (Regional?).
> 2) ...
> ...



Kein Richter ist an ein Urteil eines höheren Gerichts in einem anderen Fall gebunden. Allerdings, wenn er damit rechnen muss, dass sein Urteil von dieser höheren Instanz überprüft wird, wird er schon eher der Rechtsauffasung des nächsten Instanzgerichtes zu neigen. Schließlich will er sein Urteil bestätig und nicht aufgehoben bekommen.


----------



## Der Genervte (7 September 2003)

:bigcry: 
Hmm, dann stimmt irgend etwas mit unserem Rechtssystem nicht - ist mein Eindruck!


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2003)

*Bitte um Hilfe bei 0190059781*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier, habe allerdings schon einige Tage mitgelesen. Trotz stundenlanger Suche habe ich jedoch noch keine konkrete Antwort gefunden, die mir wirklich weiterhilft.

Ich habe auf der Telekom-Rechnung eine Belastung von 47,4138 EUR netto für eine 56-s-Verbingung mit 01900059781 gefunden, In-telegence c/o arcoreus AG Köln. Auf PC die Datei s2k-hacking.exe gefunden und isoliert, Screenshot von der bekannten Maske angefertigt ("Deutschland – sind die Angaben richtig? Nein – Ja, weiter – 55,00 EUR/min 0190059781"). Außerdem taucht in einer Backup-Datei in der Registry der Name Mainpean auf. In der aktuellen Registry kann ich nichts finden. DFÜ-Nummern sind sauber. Jedoch fand ich mehrere Dateien dialer.exe, die wohl harmlos sind, oder? Telekom-Rechnungsstelle angerufen und erwirkt, dass der Posten von der Abbuchung ausgeschlossen wird. Erster Schritt getan.

Doch wie geht es weiter? 0190-Verbindung fand nach Inkrafttreten des MWD-Gesetzes am 15.08.03 statt. Habe ich dadurch bessere Karten? Sollte ich Widerspruch oder Einspruch (Unterschied?) einlegen oder erst Mahnschreiben abwarten und dann widersprechen? Ich will ja kein Geld zurück, das ist ja erledigt, sondern nur künftige Forderungen abwehren.

Was soll ein Widerspruch (od. Einspruch) enthalten (Stichwörter, Musterschreiben)? Widerspruch an wen richten? An die Kölner Anschrift in der Rechnung oder an Mainpean? Wie ist die Anschrift?

Wie sind die Aussichten? Bin kein Krösus, habe meine Rechtsschutzversicherung gerade nach 20 Jahren Nichtinanspruchnahme gekündigt. RegTP wird wohl nicht im Einzelfall (Unterstützung in Zivilsachen) tätig, verfolgt aber bekanntgewordene Missbrauchsfälle, kann Geldbußen bis 100.000 EUR verhängen (steht auf deren Website). Kann wohl auch (gebührenpflichtig) schlichten.

Strafanzeige: Ich möchte nicht gern meinen PC wochen- und monatelang als Beweisstück entbehren, brauche ihn fast täglich.

Kann ich einem Gerichtsverfahren mit Gelassenheit entgegensehen, speziell nach dem neuen MWD-Gesetz? Ich bin nicht konfliktfähig und kriege, da schwer herzkrank, oft schon bei strittigen Telefongesprächen Herzattacken (z.B. kürzlich wegen einer überzogenen Arztrechnung). Auf der anderen Seite habe ich ein ausgesprochenes Rechtsempfinden und möchte mich gern gegen unberechtigte Forderungen zur Wehr setzen, weil mir das dann wieder Genugtuung verleiht.

Der geprellte Nichtjurist


----------



## Der Jurist (7 September 2003)

@ Der geprellte Nichtjurist

Ich würde auf jeden Fall Widerpsruch bei den genannten Firmen einlegen und einen kostenlosen Einzelverbindungsnachweis fordern. Ferner würde ich sie auffordern, mitzuteil welcher Dialer es war und ob dieser bei der RegTP registriert ist.

Meine Erfahrungen und Muster hier und  ab Seite 4 Zivilrecht: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Allerdings brauch man gute Nerven, wenn man bis zum Ende gehen will.


----------



## Der Genervte (7 September 2003)

*???*

Hab mal ne allgemeine Frage:
Was ist günstiger? In den Antwortschreiben mit aufnehmen, das Strafanzeige gestellt wurde (263a, 261) oder lieber nicht?

Und, welcher § ist das, der Vorschreibt, das streitende Parteien die Kosten nidrig halten müssen, wenn die möglich ist (wegen einschalten von Inkasso, wenn klar ist, das bis zur richterlichen Entscheidung nicht gezahlt wird)? Oder, hab ich wieder einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Der Jurist (7 September 2003)

*Re: ???*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne allgemeine Frage:
> Was ist günstiger? In den Antwortschreiben mit aufnehmen, das Strafanzeige gestellt wurde (263a, 261) oder lieber nicht??



Ist Geschmacksache. Ich habe es gemacht, um der anderen Seite zu signalisieren, dass es mir bitter ernst ist.




			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Und, welcher § ist das, der Vorschreibt, das streitende Parteien die Kosten nidrig halten müssen, wenn die möglich ist (wegen einschalten von Inkasso, wenn klar ist, das bis zur richterlichen Entscheidung nicht gezahlt wird)? Oder, hab ich wieder einen Denkfehler?




Meinst Du das http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/254.html, die Schadensminderungspflicht.


----------



## Der Genervte (7 September 2003)

*.... *soviel möchte ich irgendwann auch mal wissen *.....*

Danke, genau das meinte ich.          :bussi: 

Ist vielleicht auch bekannt, wo das steht, das der der die Rechnung stellt, diese auch belegen muss.
Meine damit - als Beispiel - das IN-tele einen nicht immer wieder an MP verweisen kann.
Oder ist das nur allgemeines Rechtsverständnis, wofür es keinen §§ gibt?
Falls doch, sollte eigentlich "DER" Musterbrief möglich sein.
Auch wäre nun mal interessant, ob §5 TKV nur für Tante 'T' und ähnliche gelten tut, oder ob man das - entsprechend - auch auf die "Forderungssteller" anwenden könnte.


----------



## dvill (9 November 2008)

*AW: s2k - mainpean dialer - acoreus - c/o in-telegence*



tonnos-berlin schrieb:


> Von mir aus sollen alle illegalen Dialer morgen verboten sein. Die restlichen GUTEN kann es nur freuen.


Der Rest waren dann ja doch nicht so viele.

Auf geht's international: Mainpean Group S.l De Barcelona - Situacin Financiera

Mehr im handelsregister.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2008)

*AW: s2k - mainpean dialer - acoreus - c/o in-telegence*

War's wohl nichts mit China?


----------

